# Fertility & Gynaecology Acadamy (Amin Gorgy) : Part 13



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*Happy Chatting ladies
*      
          ​


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

Just bookmarking!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi girls- just bookmarking and i want to say i have lost the plot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol xxx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Just bookmarking


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bookmarking    .

Ells


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

KP: the LAD and DQa tests are just as relevant to DE as to OE because you are concerned about matches between your body (as host to the embyro) and the father, rather than matches between you as egg mother and the father. As long as you are using your DH's sperm rather than donor, he will be providing half the DNA to the embyo - and its the effective recognition of his DNA that you are concerned about because that will govern how well your body as host will tolerate the embryo in your uterus.

If you think about OE, then half the DNA always comes from mum - so that half is going to match host mum - the concern is if the half from dad matches host mum as well because that's when there is more likely to be immune hostility to the embryo from host mum's body because the embryo is very similar to host mum and can get mistaken by the body as 'self' but damaged/altered, rather than embryo (which needs to have favoured/protected status). With DE, you get a chance at having a maternal half of the DNA which does not share your DQa, but you still have the paternal half of DNA (unless you are going for donor sperm too).

There is more explanation etc in the LIT FAQ which might help?

If you are using donor sperm, then yes, I don't get what the point of DQas and LAD would be either unless you know the sperm donor's DQa too and can take that into account.

There are 2 reasons why it is worth having the C test: 
1) in women, it can travel up your genital tract to your uterus and tubes (which is why it can cause tubal damage/blockage) and then it may no longer be particularly active lower down in the genital tract - and then you may not be very contagious sexually - or at least not for most of the time - e.g.., during AF/spotting there may be more transit downwards.
2) in men, it can travel up the genital tract to the testes and take up residence there so a urine or urethral swab may not pick it up, but it may be present in ejaculate.

The tests are very expensive - especially the chicago tests. they are just expensive tests unfortunately. Dr G's consult fees are normally pretty reasonable but its when all the tests are added up (or drips) that it gets shockingly expensive. When it comes to drips, its cheaper to get them on Px from [email protected], and its cheaper to get other drugs on Px from somewhere like Rigcharm.

hope this helps


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

girls, when on gestone what are the side effects? xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

swollen boobs, GI discomfort, bloating, constipation, feeling hot... but there are others - there will be a long list in the packet.


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Berry,
I didnt have any noticeable symptoms other than a sore   

Make sure give the injection site a good rub for a few mins after injecting otherwise you will end up with lumps

Cozy


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Bookmarking


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

what is GI discomfort? is this me just talking rubbish... i have noticed a lit of veins on my thigh area to my groin area.... is that anything? x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

gi = gastroinstestinal - anything from your stomach to your bowels.

er... maybe its just because you are hot and bloated?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

agate- thanks hun. I thought maybe cos more blood flow was going to that area!!?! see... told u i'm losing the plot now! lol


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

i am in chat if anybody wants to try talk some sense into me agate? lol


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi 

Klingon - Dr G didn't offer us DQa testing when we went to see him (we are using donor sperm) but when I spoke to him on the phone he started to go off down that route and then must have read further down my notes and said 'oh you are using donor sperm and said it didn't matter, stumbled a bit and then said that he would advise us to have it done??  I said no, we didn't want it done.  I mean what would DPs test have to do with it?

Both DP and I have both had Chlaymidia tests done too and both negative so I am wondering the same about the hidden C test.

Also, I had my swab test done by GP nurse and I don't think she put it that far up, came back that I had a bit of thrush    so Dr prescribed Caneseten cream and pessaries

Well, AF started last night so I am going to try and get a sample off tomorrow for Hidden C test.  If I collect sample tomorrow and then ring Fedex to come and collect is that all I have to do??

DP got to do Semen Culture and Sensitivity test tomorrow.

Pigloo x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

see if u do a hpt... if i collect my pee pee in the morning and leave it in a tub until about 3pm would the pee be ok? or will the hcg go out of it? reason i am asking is that i want to test on my OTD but not until i get home from my blood test at clinic. xx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Berry - I would have thought HCG would still be there but I wouldn't like to say for sure??

Can I just ask, why do you want to do it that way round??  Can you not test before you go to the clinic as the blood test is more sensitive than the urine test anyway so what ever that says will overide the urine test?

Pigloo x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pigloo- thanks for info. I wanna do that that way cos i know if i go 2 clinic and i have seen BFN i will b in  a state... and i  just cant face it. xx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Berry -  you could get your blood test done at clinic (that will give you your def answer) and then if you still want to do a Peestick you could do it the next morning..or as long as you haven't had a pee for about four hours then that should be concentrated enough so you could do it later that day.

P x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pigloo- just now i have to pee every 4 mins lol     xxx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Berry - I know, four hours is a long time to go.  I'd just POAS when I came back from clinic    esp if your blood test is positive   

P x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Hope it's Ok to join you here...I've been reading for a long time and thought I should 'go public'   

I've had 5 cycles with own eggs, including a mmc at 7 weeks, and a cycle with no transfer as PGD showed all embies severely chromosomally abnormal. Have now also had 2 fresh DE cycles, the latest one with really good embies (2 hatching blasts grade 1) but both BFN. Starting to get very worried that it will never happen for me. I have 3 frosties and am supposed to be having FET on 12th July at Reprofit. 

On all but my first 2 cycles I've been on 25mg prednisolone, 40 mg clexane, gestone, aspirin, ivig and intrallipids, so I'm already quite a long way down the path of immunes....

Dr G is now suggesting the LAD/DQ alpha tests and LIT if needed. I'm single and using donor sperm and eggs but the way he explained it to me, if my body doesn't have the right anti-bodies to protect the embies/foetus, then I would need the LIT to give me this. So the way he said it, it didn't seem to matter that it was donor sperm....less about the compatibility with the donor, and more about whether I had the right anti-bodies. I may have understood this wrong though, and I've lent my Dr Beers book to someone else, so I can't read up on it right now.
I just don't know whether to go ahead with (yet more) expensive tests and tx, or whether it's just not worth it. I can't help but feel I am clutching at straws, it's just so hard to know what to do for the best

I suppose I'm asking in the wrong place here since you're all having tx with Dr G and therefore must agree with it, but what do you think about this LIT thing? Is it really worth trying? Or do I accept it's mostly a numbers game and I just need to keep trying. Is so hard when the majority of other women on each of my cycles has got pg, and I feel like the only one who can't   

Any advice most welcome, and best of luck to those soon to test,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Bling1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

Suitcase of dreams, I have had similar thoughts as we might need donor sperm if our frozen ones doesn't make it. I have a problem with my LAD levels with my husband and I do not see any reason for not having that problem regardless. I have had two rounds of paternal LIT that didn't help much and now Dr T in Athens recommended pooled donor LIT. I am happy about that because hopefully it will help a bit regardless of who the sperm donor is.

But I do not really understand how Dr G will test you, or will he just recommend pooled donor LIT regardless?

It is very hard when everyone you have been on this journey with now have a baby. Not one of the girls from my first IVF is childless today, most of them have two children or are pregnant again. I find it very helpful to be here where most of us have been in that situation.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Bling,

apparently I need to find someone else to be tested against, doesn't matter who - friend or family member. Main thing is just to measure my levels apparently. Still not sure whether to go ahead with it or not. Feels like no point doing the tests if I'm not prepared to do the tx, but it's so expensive, and I'd have to delay my FET and cancel flights/hotel etc. But then again, seems mad to 'waste' good embies if I haven't explored all the options first
Such a dilemma

Like you, all of my friends have multiple children and the vast majority of single women who started tx around the same time as me (3 years ago nearly...) have at least one child now and many are working on no 2. It's very very hard to be in that small % who don't succeed. I just never imagined I'd have these problems. My sister had 3 children in 5 yrs and she's only 2 yrs younger than me. Pointless to say 'it's not fair' but right now life doesn't feel very fair at all   

wishing you loads of luck with your next attempt,
Suitcase
x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Suitcase:  

Have you already ruled out issues with uNKs/TNFa (I notice you haven't needed humira?) and longstanding infections?

I THINK there is an overlap in the antibody response between different DQas (in the same way that having an allergy to brazil nuts can provoke a more intense response if you are exposed to, say, almonds) - which is how donor (as opposed to paternal) LIT works for an OE/DE lady using her DH's sperm.  By exposing her to a foreign DQa, even though it is not her husband's DQa, she is likely to develop antibodies to both the donor and to her husband and therefore improve her recognition of the DQa of the embryo that will result from her husband's sperm.  Paternal LIT is the more direct route, and is more likely to give a good response as measured by the LAD test (and is associated with higher average live birth rates), but for some ladies, paternal LIT just doesn't work (especially where the couple have significant DQa matching), but exposure to multiple donors (i.e., pooled donor LIT) will often work because there is sufficient overlap between the immune response to different DQas and when multiple donors with different DQa are pooled, there is a better chance that one of the donor's DQa's will trigger an effective response in LAD.  

Going back to the issue of what happens when you use donor sperm, the problem is that the LAD test is not so meaningful because you don't normally have access either to the sperm donor's blood or to blood from someone with an identical DQa to him - because you don't know the sperm donor's DQa.  If you use a random blood sample to test your antibodies against (i.e., anyone (male or female) who is not a blood relation to you), it is possible that your response to those white cells COULD be totally different to your response to the sperm donor's DQa.  So the real difficulty is not so much about whether LIT could help in a donor sperm situation - as it very well might - a good blocking antibody response is important to protect a pregnancy (and not all of us seem to be able to develop it naturally when we get pg) - the problem is in knowing whether your blocking antibodies are good enough (without being able to be sure that your LAD test is meaningful) and not being able to measure whether your body has developed the right response after the LIT (by being able to do a meaningful repeat LAD test).

However, you could expect that if you had, say 2 shots of pooled donor LIT (where you would be exposed to up to 3 different donors each shot, each with 2 DQas - so a maximum of 12 different DQas, potentially), you would hopefully have a rise in your antibodies to many different DQas across the board, and this ought to have a protective effect for a very wide number of different embryos.

I think in your position, I wouldn't rule out LIT, but I would certainly try and get a second opinion on the likely benefit in your donor sperm situation.  My advise, such as it is would be to write a v brief fertility history and contact the girls who are going to athens for LIT on tuesday (I think they may be leaving over the weekend), and ask them to ask Dr Tsagaris' opinion on your behalf
1) whether there would be a significant benefit to you from having LIT and why
2) whether there would be any point in having your DQa run and running your LAD against a random (not blood relation) person's blood.

If you haven't seen the LIT FAQ - it might be worth a look at just to get everything clear in your mind.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Agate - thanks for comprehensive reply. You might not be a doctor or nurse but you certainly seem to know your stuff   

If uNKs is natural killer cells then I have high CD56 (23.1 when should be 2-12). The others all seem to be within the right ranges. I've been on ivig and intrallipids on all recent cycles (1 drip of each before ET) to tackle that although I've never been tested afterwards to see if they brought it down (never got pg on any of those cycles so never had any follow up bloods done)

By longstanding infections I assume you mean the 'hidden' chlamydia issue which seems to be coming up a lot on these threads recently? I have not had that specific test, but am 99% sure I do not have chlamydia. Are there other long standing infections I should be looking into?

My TH1/2 and cytokine ratio were normal. I haven't had the factor 2, factor 5 or MHTFR tests but Dr G didn't mention those again this time (he mentioned them in original consult some 2 yrs ago I think...).  

Think I get what you mean re LIT/LAD - that there may be some benefit in doing LIT but we would not really be able to test to be sure, we'd just have to hope that 2 shots of LIT with pooled donor would make a difference. You mention not a blood relative to me, but Dr G said family member OK for the test - is that not right then? (was thinking only person I could really ask to give blood for the test is my sister but perhaps not a good idea then as obviously she's a blood relative!)

Will check the LIT FAQ now too, thanks again,
Suitcase
x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

suitcase of dreams said:


> If uNKs is natural killer cells then I have high CD56 (23.1 when should be 2-12). The others all seem to be within the right ranges. I've been on ivig and intrallipids on all recent cycles (1 drip of each before ET) to tackle that although I've never been tested afterwards to see if they brought it down (never got pg on any of those cycles so never had any follow up bloods done)
> 
> By longstanding infections I assume you mean the 'hidden' chlamydia issue which seems to be coming up a lot on these threads recently? I have not had that specific test, but am 99% sure I do not have chlamydia. Are there other long standing infections I should be looking into?
> 
> ...


by uNK - I mean uterine natural killer cells - CD57 cells - only identifiable by a uterine biopsy (uNKs don't live in the circulating blood, only in the uterine lining - they are usually Tx'd with humira.

it is possible to do a test tube test on your NK killing power to see if their killing power is suppressed by adding IVIG or ILs to the sample - its a guide to whether ILs or IVIG is effective against the killing power of your NKs - but doesn't necessarily tell you that your response would be the same inside your body. Most docs seem to think the the killing power of your NKs is more important that the absolute cell count - although of course if you have a high cell count, and the cells do get switched on, it stands to reason it would be more of a problem than if you had very few.

infections: I was thinking of chlamydia, mycoplasma and ureaplasma. The 2nd 2 are often not tested for, but some docs are starting to think these bugs can be implicated in infertility. The problem with chlamydia is that it can be difficult to be sure you haven't got it once its migrated all the way up to your tubes and uterus because there may not be many traces of it lower down to be caught on a swab. Lots of ladies do seem to have negative swabs and yet seem to have C higher up if they are tested by uBiopsy or menstrual tissue.

The reason I thought you would not use a blood relative is that they would probably have a similar DQa to you (and I would be surprised if you were eventually recommended to have LIT with someone with the same DQa as you - that would be like the situation where a lady has an exact match with her DH - they would normally be recommended to have something like pooled donor rather than paternal). If your sperm donor is picked at random, I would GUESS that he is more likely to have a different DQa to you than a similar one (but there is no way to be sure). But I suppose, given we really don't know what the DQa of your sperm donor would be, and he could be the same as you/your sister, then maybe its not so important for your initial LAD test? If I were you I'd really try to get Dr T's opinion - he does a LOT of LIT all the time. So if anyone can give you a valid opinion its him. There is a chat thread on the investigations and immunology section called 'LIT needed'. Because Dr T is in greece and is hard to pin down, its very common for ladies to send their questions via another lady who is going to athens for LIT - and the next clinic is next tuesday. You could find out who is going for LIT next week and pm your questions for them to ask for you. I think that would be a really good idea - Dr G doesn't have as much experience with LIT as Dr T.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Niccad - The very best of luck to you. I hope ET went well. Sending you sticky vibes

Peanuts - Hope all is still going well with you?

Sarah - Lit on the 8th- sounds good to me hon. 

AFM- Thanks for all of your good wishes girls, I had a midwife appt today who told me haed is 3/5 engaged (and dont I know it!!! lol) I'm hoping it will be anytime soon to try and avoid a section.
I hope evryone is well, apologies for nit remembering everyone all of the time- baby brain!!! It will happen to you all you'll see, it really does its not just a myth!!!!
Bye for now. x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

cath- gd to hear that you almost there!!!!! I hope i have baby brain soon!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Cath,

good luck, I hope all goes well when the time comes, which by the sound of it wont be that long.

Cozy


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

good luck Cath... hope baby comes quickly!


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi ladies!
Just bookmarking
Zeka x


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi girls 

Berry - how you feeling lovely 3 more sleeps   

Niccad - howd it go today lovely 

Cath - lets hope baby comes soon that will be perfect for you 

Well girls i just did my first humira well dp did it and i didnt even feel needle go in and it was fine a slight stinging i think clexane worse i was so worried and all was ok . well until dp said if you get chest tighting you must go straight to docs . Thanks i really wanted to know that MEN HUH     

Hope all your all having a lovely day 

R x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Keep loosing posts, so will try to do this again quickly!

Cath - good luck for D-day, hope all goes well   
Niccad - hope ET went well and you're at home with your feet up     
Diane - sorry to hear about the repeat C-test - does tha tmean more antiB's?  GOod luck with consult   
Ells - hope DH or the cat caught the mouse!  
Ratsy - well done you on doing the Humira.  I'm sure DH was only tryingt ohelp the way they do!!  
Big hugs to Agate, Cozy, Zeka, Berry, Pigloo, Bling, Mousky,  and anyone I've missed   

AFM - still hanging in here.  Had IL's today and got LIT next Thursday with DrG, so hoping that'll help make this little one stick around.  Trying not to worry!
Big hugs
Dxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Agate, thanks so much for being our resident expert here, your help is once again very much appreciated.

We're having double donor by the way, hence my being a bit confused by the DQ alpha thing.

does anyone know roughly how long the test results take to come back and how we get the results?


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Cath - good luck with everything   


Klingon - Akvile faxed me my results 10 days after the tests were done (DQ-a took longer but you haven't had this one, right?) You can just call her after a week and ask if it's back   


Peanuts - I hope it all works out for you    Every BFP and every baby is an inspiration for me   


Ratsy - good to know it wasn't so bad    but not so great that clexane is even worse as if I understood it correctly we must take for 9 months    


Berry -    


I had my Quantiferon TB Gold today (not sure if I've posted this here before if so my apologies   ) and they took 3 tubes of blood!    Is this correct? For TB? They're sending the results to Dr G so now I can only hope it was the right thing    


  to all.


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

KP: you can check the turnaround times for different tests on RFU's website (allowing for fedex time).

http://rosalindfranklin.edu/DNN/home/CMS/Microbiology/CILab/CITests/tabid/1311/Default.aspx

most of them take about a week but DQa takes up to 3 weeks.

Mousky: I can't remember exactly how many tubes for TB gold but its definitely more than one - they need 1 for the TB test, one for the T cell control - I can't remember if they need another one for the negative control. You need all those controls to make sure that the test is working properly because testing for TB is actually quite difficult so they need to try and reduce the risk of getting a false negative.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi mousky 

Honest now the clexane not that bad it just stings bit like bee sting not for long tho either and you get bruises with the clexane im not sure how long you take it for all hospitals and doctors have different protocol 

R x


----------



## Bling1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mousky, it was 3 when I did it. Some kind of special ones so my nurse was really nervous so she ended up taking 4 ordinary ones just to make sure she didn't mess up the other ones as I am quite difficult to get blood from.


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

yes, TBgold does use special tubes because the reagent (the chemicals needed for the test) are sprayed onto the inside walls of the tubes - there are fiddly instructions about incubating the tubes at a particular temperature for a set amount of time to 'develop' the test - but all the instructions are in the special test kit for the test.


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Just saying a big    to everyone xx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,  

Louise b - how did your TNF retest go?  And the hidden C?  Sorry if I've missed an earlier post; I do try to catch up but boy there is a lot of chat on here!

Berry, hold in there, only 3 more days to go.  If I were you and you can't face the pee stick on the morning (totally understand where you are coming from) then I would just not do it - once you've had the blood test you'll have the result a few hours later and that is the conclusive one, not the pee stick.  

Agate, hope things are ok with you?  Are you going for a repeat scan soon?    

AFM, spoke to Dr G today and finally have a plan ALTHOUGH he has now said I need to do the HVS and DH to do sperm culture & sensitivity (thank goodness i'd read about them on here otherwise wouldn't have had a clue what he was on about   ).  Has anyone got them done by GP? 

I am due to stop Cilest on 17 June; start Suprecur on 18 June then have a scan / bloods on 25 June.  BTW Dr G is away between 27 - 30 June inclusive.  So I'm going to be mid tx over my birthday, what a joy, but hey, I don't mind, just pleased to have (another) plan (please don't let this one be postponed   ). 

Niccad - hope your EC went well  

Hi to all the lovely ladies I've missed, 

Sarah x


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Girls, thank you!
The professor who is conducting a study - the plan is to have Quantiferon TB Gold as standard in BE but it's still too expensive to have it on public health care - came down to the lab to talk to us and to bring the tubes. I was a bit surprised but I felt like I shouldn't push   
Btw, the nurse used some sort of "central line" to get my blood. They use it every now and then down here and I prefer it this way. I find it uncomfortable when they change tubes and I was surprised that they didn't use it at TDL for all my 12 tubes of blood   
I still need to go for my thyroid follow up on Thursday (more bloods) and karyotyping (some more) on Friday    
How sad will I sound if I say I'm getting used to all the needles and tests and scans?   


Sarah - I hope you'll be getting that bday gift this year   


Night, everyone!


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi girls

I am about to send off my Hidden C bloods tomorrow and I'm just looking at Fedex stuff that Akbil gave to me.  

I have 1 container
1 large Pak envelope for express shipments only (I'M CONFUSED THOUGH AS ON UNDERSIDE OF SEAL IT SAYS DO NOT SHIP BLOODS OR LIQUIDS IN THIS PACKAGING) and also

I have a number of billing copies BUT NO LABELS TO STICK ON ENVELOP TO SAY WHERE ITS GOING...?

Can anyone HELP!!!  Its my day 2 of AF tomorrow, if i miss this I want my money back   

Pigloo x


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Pigloo,

I sent mine off on Monday. When the FedEX guy arrived to collect it, he took one look at the envelope and told me it wasn't the right one (even though I had been given it from Akvil). So he went back into his truck and pulled out the correct 'clinical' bag' - it's a plastic bag with a better seal on it. SO it might be worth asking for the same when your FEdEx guy arrives.

Luckily I hadn't stuck any of the paperwork on the original bag - like you, I wasn't sure where it went exactly on the envelope and I also wanted to make sure he had all the info on it that he needed before sticking it on. Akvil had filled it all in for me but I did do a last minute check to see if there was anything missing or if any of her words were hard to read (which some were).

So in the end, I put my sample in the new bag that he gave me and he took my paperwork and off he went. I asked him if he wanted me to stick the paperwork on it before he left and he said no, he'd do it in the truck. He didn't leave me with a copy of the paperwork which I thought was weird but he told me he takes all copies with him (hmmmm). So I can't tell you the exact delivery address that was on it - sorry - however I'm sure one of the other ladies will be able to, or just call Akvil first thing tomorrow morning.

Don't forget that the sample can be held in the fridge (wrapped in foil) for a few days - as long as it gets to the Athens clinic no later than 7 days after the sample was taken, you will be fine.

Hope this helps!

CS


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

CLS     Thankyou so much, your a life saver, I have just done my sample (Akvil stuck label on sample pot so its imposibile to wash that without it coming off, needless to say its now a red colur, urgghh, I have washed it as best i can, this is such a fart on, wish she'd just given me the label to stick on then i could have washed the pot nice and clean and stuck the label on, as ADVISED on the enclosing instructions she gave me!!!)

Thanks hun

Pigloo x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

berry - how are you getting on? is the wait driving you insane?   

Peanuts - glad that you got ILs done and LIT all sorted. Have you had your levels retested? xx

Just a quick one from me - had ET yesterday which turned out to be a long long day. Now am the proud owner of 2 blasts (5AAB and 4ABAB). Never got to blast before so am really hopeful and excited (soon to be followed by panic and worry no doubt). One of the embies stuck in the catheter which wasn't so great - you know when they check it afterwards and they shout 'clear' well, they didn't shout that so it ended up taking ages and ages. OTD 4th June... I'm praying that this is my time    

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes, thats really kind. I never thought I would be here but I am and if I can you all can too. Keep the faith girlies. xx

Niccad- Fab news about your blasts, they sound fab. I have a good feeling about you. Are you on pred? Are you staying on the same dose or increasing it for a few days over implantation? (just asking as some people do)

Sarah- its all systems go for you now hon which is great.

Berry - Are you hanging in there? I'm thinking of you and have everything crossed for you. Any signs? I had pains in my right hand side which I think was implantation looking back at it now. But dont worry as symptoms vary soooooooo much and many dont have any at all.

Hi to everyone else I've missed. xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Yes i am insane!! TOTALLY INSANE!! lol i really do feel very neg about it all... but then again... of course i am going to.... i am so used to the feelings of the fails and i'm so scared. I think its natural. 1 min i'm thinking ohhh its not worked... i just know it.. then about 10 mins later i think... well why would it not have..... Just wish friday would MOVE MOVE MOVE lol 

Cath- i'm feeling pains down there... af type pains... sharp pains... also my tummy is just huge.... i dont think i have ever been this bloated....  it must b the gestone. My boobs r massive... nothing fits me. My boobs have loads of veins on them... again i'm thinking the gestone is doing it. I have also been getting some low back pain... could it be af? is it preg.... i just dont know! So trying to be positive, but its very hard. 


Niccad- welldone hun!!!! Your in the blasto group!!!  You have great blasts!!!! welldone!!! xxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Pigloo, my label went red as well, lol.. I scrubbed it off and wrote a new one and stuck it on with cellotape, wrote my name, DOB and date of collection on it.  am waiting for the Fedex man to arrive and pick it up now.

I HATE AF, its so painful!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

hi Cath - I'm on dexamethazone rather than pred. Was expecting to change over but told to stick to this... on 1mg. Also on clexane (40), ritodrine, aspirin and gestone. the ritodrine is new to me...  I upped my pred dose to 40mg the last time & argc said that too high a level could actually cause issues with implantation? All so complicated, but I've decided to go with what Dr Taranisi says (I guess that's why I choose argc)... 

Just been listening to zita west Cd... Berry - have you tried it? it's quite calming... xx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I rang Fedex this am and explained about the envelope and labels, she said she'd get guy to sort it when he came.  DPs mum waited in and is all sorted now, got my tracking number so will track it later today.  Also i dropped DPs sample off at Drs on way to work for his semen culture and sensitivity test, never seen so many bodily fluids in tubs and containers   

Klingon - I was going to make a new label but thankfully mine was still readable so just left it, hopefully it will be dried out by the time it gets to greece - blurghhhh    Hope your AF pains ease up hun, mine were worse yesterday but nothing today  

Nicadd - Congrats on making it to blasts, hope they get snuggled in   

Berry - not long to go now hun   

Pigloo


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

niccad- the zita cd makes me laugh.. i dont like it lol i'm too full of beans lol


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Niccard - wow hun great blasts! You must be very proud - this was the first time we had blasts too!! Now chill out and relax - I hope you have your feet up now!!!

SarahH - great news on your plan, I hope that things dont get changed for you hun, I am sure it will all go to schedule this time! Even with the end result  .

Ratsy, glad the humira was okay - it definitely does sting but its not too bad.

Cath I bet you are sooooo excited!

Agate hun I hope you are okay, do you have the scan this week?

Berry - all sounds good hun. I had pain in my groin and round my back as if AF was coming. Keep     and remember *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Pigaloo hope all went well with your package today  .

hi to everyone else, I hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Niccad - that's super!    


Hi everyone


----------



## Desi (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Anybody visiting Dr. G tomorrow around 11.00-12.00?
I will have my intralipids..........  
Hope to see some of you there maybe.

Take care.
Xxx


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi girls 

Ive just come back from my planning appointment and they want me to go on a short protocol im really worried about this as its new to me but they said i dont respond that well to long i normally get 8 eggs 2 put back and never none to freeze and im scared now  

I also wanted to share with you a lil story that happened at the clinic today   

Myself and dp were sat in waiting room to be called in ,The waiting area is off to one side of the corridor with other waiting rooms infront ,well as we were waiting this cute lil old couple about 90  strolled up i heard her say to her husband this is it love this is where weve got to wait as they went to sit down i said excuse me do you know this is an ivf clinic she said sorry my hearing bad can you tell my husband so i explained again and he said whats ivf oh my god i was racking my brain best way to explain so i said its for people with infertility he said oh right well were well past that    and walked off we couldnt stop laughing aww bless them   

Hope you ladies are having a lovely day 

R    x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Ratsy: I am sure they must have a good grip on how you respond and they will presumably have sat down with the embryologist to get his opinion too. So I don't think they would be recommending it for you if they thought it would lower your chances (as it would have a knock on effect on the clinic's chances). For some ladies, one of the various different short protocols does give better egg quality than the long protocol... so maybe they have reason to think you are one of those ladies. Hopefully they will be scanning you fairly frequently and making their best efforts to get you to start the antagonist drugs on the best day and to trigger on the best day. Kara [another FF] got pg on the same protocol at the same clinic didn't she? My LO is from a slightly different version of the SP so it can work!


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Agate  

I have pmd you didnt see your post its put my mind at rest now i think its just change i get nervous 

Hi lou how did you get on with DR G today what did he say about the hysteroscopy    lovely to have you back 

Berry - not long now lovely fingers crossed for you   

R x


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Agate and ratsy, yes kara did get pregnant on a short protocol. She is a very good friend of mine and she had a baby girl earlier this month. It was at Cardiff IVF Wales. Short protocol is very popular so dont worry.


Agate- hows it going with you? You're not far behind me hon. 


Berrry- Are you going to do a sneaky test? I did a blood test 6 days after blast ET as I was convinced it hadnt worked and so didnt want to waste my drugs!!!!! ie pred and gestone etc...  I would say I did notice full heavy boobs day before testing, veins is a good sign hon. 


Niccad - whats ritrodine? 


Ratsy - where are you cycling?


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi cath 

Ivf wales i saw louise today shes so lovely her and debbie 

I wasnt sure what protocol kara was on i spoke to her yesterday but didnt know till today so ive just pmd her so thanks for letting me know i feel better now .tyler is a cutie isnt she shes gorgeous    i could cwtch her right in 

You next not long do you know what flavour i think youl have a girl there a good run on girls recently 

C x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Cath - Ritodrine is a muscle relaxant especially for pregnant women. It's to stop contractions and is usually used if people go into early labour to stop it. ARGC seem to precribe it to quite a few women to help with implantation I guess. It's new to me... I have to take it every 6 hours which isn't great for a good nights sleep... x


----------



## sunrise69 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi girls,
Has anyone had an appointment with Dr Gorgy on Saturday morning? 
I'd like to have a consultation with him, maybe he could explain so many negative results......
Thanks

Monica


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

sunrise: consults on saturdays are the same as any other day, except that you can only get your chicago bloods drawn on a mon-wed morning (because of meeting TDL's fedex pickup to send them to chicago).


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

(sorry for the copy & paste)


Evening all,

Is there anyone who isn't pg who was able to get an appt (real one with day and hour) for LIT with Dr G? I'm finding it quite difficult to get a straight answer from them    The way this is going I'll end up giving up LIT in London and will be going to Greece which would be a total nightmare for us


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

has anybody on here every used crinone gel??


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ratsy, Debbie is so lovely and Louise too. Please will you pass on my regards when you see them next. I should pop and see them sometime soon really. Lyndon will also look after you, he is amazing fair play. Why dont you post on IVF Wales site with the rest of the girls?


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Just out of interest, how many people have or are currently doing immune therapy with Dr. G and then either gone on or are going on to do IVF with him as well (treatment done at CRM)?

From reading the posts, it seems most people go to him for immune therapy only and then go on elsewhere for IVF - is that correct? 

CS


----------



## Bling1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

Berry, I have used it during 4 of 5 IVFs.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

bling- has the crinone always went a pinky colour when it comes back out? Mine started to go that way.. and now it is back to the white colour... its making me worry. xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Berry - progesterone (from supplements and from pregnancy) makes your cervix swell with blood - that makes it more prone to superficial irritation and it can bleed at the slightest pressure.  The pink colour is therefore most likely to be a tiny smear of blood from your cervix.  It means nothing either way unless you get heavy, bright red blood (even then you can still be pregnant) - do not worry if discharge is pink or brown - only if its icky greenish/smelly or something like that (could be infection).


----------



## -Starflower- (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been catching up with posts.  Mostly I just lurk here but I can't believe how much you all know as I still don't understand half of what's being said.  

I have a question - when will Dr G start doing LIT?  I was to see Dr Armstrong but decided to wait and it's starting to feel like a long wait.


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

CLS - I'm only "trying" to do immune tx with him. I'll have FET with my cons here in Belgium.


Sflower - LIT starts next week but Akvile explained the pg ladies will be seen first. I'm trying for a week now - phone calls and emails - to make an appt  but for some reason I can't understand I haven't got a confirmation   


Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

CLS- I did all my immune treatment and tests with Dr G and 1 fresh and 1 frozen cycle with him him also. He was excellent. It was my 5th and 6th cycle!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

agate- thanks hun. I have had such a bad night... i woke up  about 4am with really sore af pains... really sore... even when i have af i dont normally get them that sore.. so i thought thats only a gd thing... maybe... i dunno.... OHHHHHH hurry up tomorrow!!!!!!!!! lol xxxx


----------



## -Starflower- (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, Mousky, that's really good news.    

Good luck on getting your confirmation soon.

Lots of sticky baby dust, everyone!


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Berry - why dont you test today? It sounds as like it could be good news? How many days since ET?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

cath- no no no.. i cant... my dh is working all day until 12am and i cant let him work if its bfn (WHICH I REALLY THINK IT IS!!!)  my ET was on 18th and embryos were 5 days old. xx


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

No I dont blame you, he needs to be there with you. So your embies are 14 days old today? Are you doing a blood test tomorrow to see what the hcg level is? When I did mine I had the result back same day.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

cath- yes embryos should be 14 days old today!!! i just soooo hope they r there!!!! I go for my blood test tomorrow at 10am and should have results back after 4pm. But i will do a test when i get home from clinic (i dont want 2 do 1 b4 i go cos if it bfn i will b in a right state in clinic and i will demand answers.. even though its not there fault)


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Berry - I've seen on your signature you've had BFPs before so maybe the immune tx was all you needed to make it stick    


Sflower - the first available date for non pg is the 29th of June.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Berry - My embies were day 3 embies and i was told to test 14 days from e/c and I tested early at 12 days past e/c and definite BFP. By day 14 line was very strong.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

mousky- i'm so scared that if this time my embryos are not strong and i will get und up with BFN and everything that we have done was for nothing  

Pigloo- yes at my old clinic we had blood test 14days after EC, but my new clinic will only do it 15days after ec... they like to torture us!! lol 

Girls, i'm soooooooo nervous. Is it true that your pulse rate would increase if preg?? mine has risen from last week when i had my IL drip (it was always around 70ish lastnight and today its been 98 constantly!!!!)


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Berry,

No wonder your pulse is so high! you need to chill out!

OMG - I really really hope you get your BFP tomorrow hun.

Try to stay calm!

C


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

clarebaby- thanks for the message hun. I'm sooooooooooooooo nervous.. i have been getting such bad AF pains... and also CM has started... usually i do get cm b4 AF shows.  xxx


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Berry - really hoping you get your BFP tomorrow!!  The times I was pregnant my boobs were full with really sensitive nipples plus I had LOTS of cm!!!  Big hugs.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

deegirl- thanks hun. I really really do think its not gonna be a good day tomorrow... but stranger things have happened.. i do hope that i'm wrong. xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Berry - just wanted to wish you the best of luck for tomorrow...      
xx


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Berry - goodluck lovely hope you get that bfp     

R    x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks girls   i really really am hoping for a miracle xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

berry55 said:


> Girls, i'm soooooooo nervous. Is it true that your pulse rate would increase if preg?? mine has risen from last week when i had my IL drip (it was always around 70ish lastnight and today its been 98 constantly!!!!)


don't know about pg, but steroids like pred can cause your pulse to rise.

good luck for tomorrow - am hoping to get very good news from you!


----------



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

Good luck, good luck, good luck for tomorrow Berry - sending you many    and so much    for a BFP.  I'm sure this is your time.     

Love to all of you,

Em.x


----------



## vw22 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just back from trip to uk and Dr G...


Ells great to meet you!!! I had IVIg but got away with no gestone, phew! Didn't get out til 4.30pm, such a long day...


Berry good luck tomorrow!!!


vx


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Berry - your pulse becomes a slippery pulse where the rhythm changes more than the count I believe. (According to my acupuncturist) 
Wishing you the very best of luck for your blood test and I too think that maybe it was only the immune treatment that is needed to make it work as I believe thats what did it for me and I had never had a bfp before whereas you have had a bfp before. Try and sleep tonight, it will happen just keep the faith. xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

cath- thanks hun. I have just had the biggest cry and i do feel a little better for it. I just hope that by getting so upset i havent done anything bad....


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Berry, keeping everything crossed for you hun. (Besides what's needed for some bd'ing tonite! ;-)
Zeka x


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good you obviously need to release the tension. Its soooo hard I know but never say never, I'm sure Dr G will get you pregnant. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Berry good luck for tomorrow   
*THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Ells


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Berry - Good luck tomorrow hun, I reckon you are defo up the duff!!!    

Pigloo x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

BERRY: EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR U FOR TOMORROW!!!


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Cath & Mousky - thanks for your replies. Has anyone else out there done both immune therapy and IVF treatment with Dr. G?

Berry - Good luck today, fingers and toes crossed for a ppositive result!!!   

CS


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Berry - thinking of you


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Girls

For those of you who sent your Hidden C bloods off, how long are they supposed to be in transit for? I though extremely urgent delivery status would mean next day delivery? Just tracked mine on fedex, sent it off on Wednesday and its still in transit  and *expected* to be delivered at 12pm today. I thought it would have gone direct to Athens from Newcastle but its gone to Paris, then Frankfurt and then God knows where else before Athens?

Will it still be ok

Pigloo x


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Berry i have everything crossed for you lovely    

Sarahh - Thanks for asking how i got on.I pleased to say that my levels came down from 47.4 to 27.2 Its finally working for me...thank god.Hope you and little Millie are doing ok   

Big   to everyone.Hope you all have a lovely weekend...and the   stays out.

Lou xx


----------



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Berry - Just checked in to see if there's any news.  Thinking of you hun and sending you loads of       

    for a   

Love and    to all. 

Em.x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok girls.... i dont know what to say.....

I have been for blood test... wont get results until after 4pm. So my clinic gave me a HPT to take away... when i got home i did it (i svaed my 1st pee of the day) and it came up a faint positive. So, me being me thats not good enough... i went and bought some more. I did a clearblue it came up a strong positive, i did a clearblu digital it says pregnant 1-2 weeks and i did a 1st response... strong positive. I dunno.. i'm scared its gonna be a chemical...

I phoned Dr Gorgy to tell him, he was all happy and told me to phone when i get my beta results. I dunno... i feel kinda sick.........................


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Berry - I knew it    Hoping for great levels on the blood test


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi berry 

Its looking good lovely i really hope you get a good beta i think you will     

nothing ever straight forward is it    

Goodluck hope the hos rings soon 

R x


----------



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

Oooooh!  Sounds like a strong   to me lovely!!!! I think 4 positive pee sticks is a pretty amazing result - bet your levels are going to be fab later on today.  Congratulations!!!!!!       spin   

Em.xxx


----------



## fi7 (Nov 9, 2008)

hi
just bookmarking and looking for news from Berry.  Berry i have all crossed for you, and am so hoping.  big hugs fi


----------



## fi7 (Nov 9, 2008)

oh berry - i just read down, that sure sounds like a positive pregnancy to me.  I am sure your levels will prove it.  Hurrah!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Woooooo hoooooooo Berry thats fantastic news!!!  Sounds like a beautiful BFP to me, I am sure your Beta results will be fab hunni.  Congratulations.

Ells


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just got the call my hcg is 179!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

OHHH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GIRLS I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. THANK YOU ALL SO SO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH FOR PUTTING UP WITH ME THORUGH ALL OF THIS.... I'M SURE I WILL GO SO MUCH MORE CRAZY IN THE NXT FEW WEEKS. I REALLY COULD NOT HAVE GOT THIS BFP WITH YOU ALL, I KNOW THAT. THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Berry, hurrah!  now will you listen to me when I tell you not to panic?!    I knew it was a BFP - I was sat at traffic lights yesterday evaluating all the little tugs on my spidey-sense and they were nearly all tugging in the BFP direction.  Soon we will hear the pitter patter of little berry-feet.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fab fab fab news Berry - now enjoy being PREGNANT!!!!!

Ells


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Berry!! Get out the bunting, its a BFP! Wohoooo! So happy for you hun, you must be sooo thrilled!
Hi to all you other luffly ladies!
Zeka x


----------



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

Berry!!! And Beanies!!!!

           spinspinspinspinspin                                                                                       spinspinspinspin     

Loads of love.

Em.xxx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Berry's Prego!!!   

Congratulations

X


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Girls

I'm a little worried as my bloods for hidden c have still not arrived at Athens yet, they are still showing as in transit from frankfurt, they were estimated to be delivered by 12pm today.  I sent them on Wednesday morning!

Will blood still be ok to test   

Pigloo x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Berry: A big fat congrats and looking forward to you being a big fat PG lady


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

....sorry I dont mean to offend with that last post Berry just trying to say here's to a nice big 'baby' belly!


----------



## Bling1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

Berry - thats wonderful, you must be so happy!

Pigloo - I think it will be ok for up to 7 days so I hope it will be fine when it arrives.


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Berry!!! Big congratulations to you...I knew it would be a positive as you had some familiar signs that I had. Well done...enjoy every minute.

Pigloo - try not to worry about your sample. I sent mine during all the disruption with the ash cloud and it took 7-8 days to get there and it had been in the fridge for nearly two. Mine also went to Paris and half way around the world for a short cut!!

Agate and anyone else who knows about endometrial biopsy - I've just got my endometrial biopsy results (7 weeks after providing tissue) and I really don't understand the results but they don't sound good. Please enlighten me if you can (I've only included the bits that were highlighted in yellow pen):

2 'Rare CD57+ cells identified/high power field
3 6-8 FoxP3+ cells identified/high power field

'Areas of the endometrial surface epithelium are infiltrated by chronic and actue inflammatory cells suggesting menstrual changes at an inappropriate time in the cycle. CD57+ cells are not increase and Fox P3+ cells are abundant suggesting adequate stromal regulatory activity.'

I'm waiting for Dr G to get back to me but I doubt it will be today.

Enjoy the bank hol weekend girls!!! 
Dee x


----------



## Lotus74 (Nov 30, 2009)

Berry - Congratulations!!! Fab news!

Bee - in reply to your post earlier this week, our consultant is Raef Faris, but we've also seen the director, Mr Abdalla. They both had the standard line on immunes that they didn't have enough evidence to advise going for the full-on treatment. They do offer IVIg, intralipids and steroids there, but don't do the DQa, LAD and Hidden C tests. At my follow-up appointment I didn't bother mentioning that I'd seen Dr G, but I've heard they are fine with ladies who have had immunes with Dr G and tx with them. If we go back for FET, I'll mention it then as I'd want them to know about any other meds I'm on at that time.

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend everyone!

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Berry - YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!         I'm so so happy for you... xxxxxxxx

Deegirl - the cd57 looks ok as there aren't many and foxP3 cells are good to have I believe. The only bit that doesnt sound good is the chronic and acute inlammatory cells... which I'm afraid I don't know anything about - but this wasn't mentioned in mine. I hope someone comes along soon who can shed some light xxx

have lovely weekends all x


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Niccad - thanks for your reply.  Did your results say 'Rare CD57+' cells??  I don't like the sound of the 'rare' bit.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Dee - No - mine just said 1 CD57= cells identified/high power field.. Nothing about it being rare!?


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Deegirl - rare is good (it would be bad if it said, 'many' or 'high numbers of' or something like that) rare means not many and you don't want many CD57s because they are uNKs.  FoxP3s are the good ones so you want those.  I don't know what the 'chronic and acute' bit means either but the rest sounds ok because it says that your lining has the right signs for the right time of the month - you want this because it means that your hormone levels are right so your lining is 'in phase' with where it should be compared to ovulation etc.


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Agate - just off the phone with Dr G but he doesn't have my results in front of him so he couldn't comment.  So....have to wait until Tuesday    before I'll find out, but it doesn't sound great   .  Hope you're well and I'm sure you just are so excited to meet your LO now!  Trust everything is going well.  Thanks for replying because I've got a slight headache I was worrying so much!!  I'm glad that 'rare' does not mean unidentified or strange.   

Dee


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

BERRY- Fabulous news!!!! I knew it would be a positive. I bet you are in a dream world, I know I was when it happened to me. Well done you. Relax a bit now and enjoy before the morning sickness starts!!! lol


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Dee - I wouldn't be surprised if he says its fine when you get to speak to him.  It certainly doesn't sound like you need humira for uNKs.


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Berry, words cannot express how happy I am for you.  Well done you!.  So so pleased!!


F A N T A S T I C ! ! !


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Berry - *fantastic news lovely i knew you could do it    ** 
Big congrats to you and dh enjoy every minute 

R  x*


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi all

not sure if this is the place but need some advice 

just had some of my level one results back and need some help understanding them they have come back abnormal but only by a little.

immunoglobulin A 2.98  (normal is 0.8 - 2.0
                    M 2.07  (normal is 0.5 - 1.9)
                    G normal


major hemoglobin - normal

minor hemoglobin -  mean core pascular hemoglobin 33.7 ( normal 27-32)
                            mean core pascular humogoblin concentration 36.1 ( normal 32-35)
                            red blood cell distribution 10.6 ( normal 11-14)

not sure what to make and dont really understand anyone who knows more please explain can this cause me problems again 

thanks natalie


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Berry well done lovely...made up for you         Take it easy Hun.

Lou xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

nat4353 said:


> just had some of my level one results back and need some help understanding them they have come back abnormal but only by a little.
> 
> immunoglobulin A 2.98 (normal is 0.8 - 2.0
> M 2.07 (normal is 0.5 - 1.9)
> ...


don't know much about these tests - I don't THINK they will cause problems for fertility but you need to check in with your GP in case they have any health implications (don't think they do, but you need to be safe).


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations Berry!!!! Fantastic news, so happy for you! Relax and enjoy.

CS


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Dee: I'm sorry I realise I misread your post earlier where it says "inappropriate time" I misread that as "appropriate time"... its not been a good day... anyway, because it basically says that your uNKs aren't elevated and you have adequate FoxP3s, but there is evidence of chronic (long standing) and acute (fresh, current, severe) inflammation - I am wondering if that is a normal finding for endometriosis?  I don't know but it doesn't seem likely that its a uNK problem.


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

No problem Agate, I just really appreciate you taking the time to reply    I do hope that you're you're feeling well today.

In any case I'm guessing that 'chronic and acute' inflammation is not good.  I do hope that Dr G can fix it.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Berry and Peanut - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you both!      

Niccad - congrats on the blasts! 

Ells - glad your scan was reassuring!

Agate - hope your next scan gives you more reassurance     

Hi everyone, have been a bit of a lurker and just gotten back from a v relaxing week in Egypt. Due to hidden C have been on a ttc ban which I have found quite hard (condoms feel so wrong!). Will be retesting with next af, due next week. 

Anna x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Berry,

Wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds conclusive to me that you have leaped over the first hurdle     

Now be ready to act fast and do all Mr. Gorgy recommends to keep it on the right track     

Sending you fairydust   

Diane x


----------



## fi7 (Nov 9, 2008)

Berry 

fab, fab fab  - i am soooo excited for you.  this is it, you deserve this, now chill.  what a great HCG level.       

peanuts - i hope you are doing well

Agate - hope all is well,  when is your due date?



Big hugs to all you others out there


just saw some posts on Fox, and i never really took much note of mine - it came back as 

..whilst some fields comprise adequate no's of fox P£+ cells,  most areas comprise from 0 - 1 foxp3+cell suggesting that regulatory activity may be diminished.

- i think Dr G said something about the treatment being something i was going to be on anyway?

also just noticed that my good second LAD test said flowcytometry positive instead of negative assume that was ok

big hugs

fi


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

is it OK to have intralipids the same day or the day after ET? as a back up
dawn


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls!! I'm still in total shock!!! I cant get it through my head! lol I have spoke to Dr Gorgy he had told me to have a IL drip asap so  i have contacted my [email protected] nurse who said she will get it organised for me. I know Dr Gorgy Faxed [email protected] on friday but they were closed by time i got home to my credit card so i thought they would get it monday (but monday is a bank holiday) So the nurse told me not to worry and she would sort it all for me and have the drip for me this week. phew!!! Dr Gorgy also said i have to phone him on tuesday to see when i can get my booster LIT. I want to have donor so does anybody know if i have any tests done myself? I have to go have another HCG test on monday at my clinic- so i just pray that its rising welll!!!!  

Thank you all so much for your kind words about my bfp, i am truly touched and so so grateful to all of you for the support and guidance you have given me. I really could never have done any of this without you all.  

Berry xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Dawn: I'm not aware of any reason why you couldn't but I am not sure if it would help much if you have already done it earlier in that Tx, as most docs seem to think it needs to be in your system 7-10 before ET to be of most benefit.

Berry: I assume you mean in athens.  Dr T doesn't require you to have any tests if you are having donor LIT - but when you contact him to get your appt - don't forget to ask him what you should do about your steroids (assuming you are on pred).  good luck for monday.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

agate- i mean LIT with Dr Gorgy. xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Berry: I can't see why Dr G would need YOU to have any tests for donor LIT - but maybe he will require your DH to be a donor in return for someone else being your donor? - in which case, I would GUESS your DH would need to have a new set of screening tests done - I'm just not sure how Dr G is going to run his donor LITs - because whereas in Athens blood donors can be paid for their time, I don't know whether that is legal in the UK or not.  So I am not sure who is going to volunteer to be a donor without getting something in return?  The alternative I guess would be for you to supply your own donor, but, then you'd have to pay for their screening tests and you'd either have to find someone (male or female) who already knows their DQa is a reasonable choice for you, or pay to have their DQa tested (and the results would take about 3 weeks to come back).  But I am only guessing because I really don't know what arrangements Dr G has made for donor LIT.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Agate- ok thanks hun. Do u have the list of what the tests are that need to be done for DH as i will get them all done asap once i find out from Dr G on tuesday. xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

sorry Berry but no-one has confirmed what Dr G is requiring - and I am not sure whether he will want your DH's blood 'in trade' or not - so I think you are going to have to wait to speak to Dr G about what the arrangement is.  The tests will definitely include HepB, HepC and HIV... I would think he should be asking for HTLV and probably CMV and EBV - but I don't know what he has agreed with the HFEA (for IVF as you know they only ask for HepB, HepC and HIV - but maybe they will want more because its blood).

I guess the next steps for you after your 2nd HCG test and your drip (and sorting out this LIT booster), are to sort out your 1st scan (and get a Px lined up for another ILs ready for just after that, and presumably if Dr G sticks to what he seems to do typically, an NK retest arranged for 7-10 days after that drip). Then to take your scan pic to your GP and try and get your ongoing meds (progesterones, pred, clex etc) on NHS Px, referral to your MW, maternity exemption certificate (if they have those in scotland - they don't in wales but I don't know whether its the same in scotland or not).


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on for a while, just been so tired.  Been thinking off you all though   
Got my repeat HCg on Friday and levels are over a 1000, so doubling nicley  .  Has given me some reassurance, but as things usually go wrong for me about week 6, I'm trying not too panic and take every day as it comes!  

Berry - I think DrG was going to use others girls DH's as donors, but not sure how he'll work out who's going when.  We had bloods taken for our LIT last week, DrG wanted a Rubella from me and from DH:
- HIV
- Hep C
- Hep B (surface antigen & core antibody)
- HTLV 1&2
- Syphillis
- full blood count
Got them done at GP plus and had the results the next day! Sent them to DRG, but he's still not looked at them, have to phone on Tuesday to make sure everythig is ok for Thursday.  Dh has to go in at 8am to have his blood drawn and then me to go back at 1pm for LIT.  You could ask him if my DH could be a donor for you on Thursday, as he's had the tests?  Hopefully that would suit and not be too short notice?  Would be good to have my LIT buddy in London!     Good luck with your chat with him  

Fi - how you doing hun?  Any news on your IUI?  Sending you a big hug    

Agate, Ratsy, Deegirl, Cath, Cozy, Newday, Diane, sobroody, CLA, Sunshine, Zeka, Niccad, Louise,a nd anyone I've forgotten  - Sending you all big hugs     
Take care
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Hope your all doing ok   

I have a qn for you all.... I'm staring to really worry about something, your all prob gonna roll your eyes and be like "does this girl ever stop moaning!?!?!!" lol  I was out for dinner tonight with DH and the waitress asked me if i was preg..... My belly is so so big... i really look about 4/5 months preg.... i am not exaggerating at all. Is this normal? When i said "yes i'm preg.. but very early on" she looked shocked and asked how far along... i was like... "er... 4 week!s!!!!" Her eyes looked like they were gonna pop out her head!!!!! She then said "maybe you have twins!!!!" I am massive!!!! i'm worried something is wrong with me. 

Berry xxxx


----------



## Desi (Jan 20, 2010)

Dear All,

I have not been online for a while, glad to catch up and was really curious for Berry's result.
How GREAT to see it has worked!!!!!!!!!!      
Congratulations, that is the way to go!!!!!!
We will all take an example of it!!!
Feet up and let you DH spoil you to bits     .

Agate, how are you doing hun? Hope you are reassured and you and your LO are fine!     

Niccad, I have seen your TNFa went down from 47 to 28. How much Humira did you take for that?

Sorry, some more questions I hope someone can help me :

1:
In Dr. B's book it says it is o.k. to take Humira until a heartbeat..........  
Dr. G wants you to be off Humira when you start cycling.
Does anybody have more info on this?

2:
I am on DHEA (2 per day) to hopefully increase my results a bit for my next IVF as I am a very low responder with a very low AMH of 0,09.
Does anybody know when I have to stop this? I will have my FET hopefully around 9th of June, if not positive then I will continue straight away with a fresh IVF cycle. I thought it would be o.k. to stay on DHEA until the start of the fresh IVF, but am not sure. DHEA could raise testosteron and I am wondering if male hormones in my body are fine during FET and IVF?

3:
Are some of you on pessaries and on Gestone injections both? What is the use of having this together, it is both progresteron, isn't it too much?
My CD19+/CD5+ was 10,5, so only slightly higher (10 is limit).
Initially Dr G told me to have pessaries only and check during PG if I needed Gestone injections as well later.
Last week he told me to have Gestone injections and forgot about the pessaries, I am confused now!!!   
When did you start with the Gestone?

4:
During all my past IVF's I have been on Pregnyl 1500 injections 4x each 3 days after EC, never on pessaries.
Could you have both, Pregnyl and pessaries?
Pregnyl (HCG) does something different than the pessaries (progesteron) or?

5:
In Dr B's book on page 129 and 130 he mentions all the CD's that they check.
Dr G only checks CD3, CD19, CD56 and CD19+/CD5+.
Why not the others?

6:
If CD19+/CD5+ is elevated it could be a range of antibodies against hormones, anti HCG, anti progesteron, and/or neurotransmitters, etc.
Can't his be investigated further?
So that you know which one it is exactly? And can tackle it.

7:
Has anyone ever tested their serotonin (neurotransmitter page 103-107)?
If it was too low, what where you prescribed?

Many thanks!!!!

Have a nice evening!
Desi.
Xxx


----------



## Bling1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

Berry, I think it is quite normal for us IVF ladies to get very swollen in early pregnancy due to all the extra hormones we get. But I am sure it is different for everybody. I had to use maternity jeans in week 6 last time as my belly was so swollen.


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

berry55 said:


> I have a qn for you all.... I'm staring to really worry about something, your all prob gonna roll your eyes and be like "does this girl ever stop moaning!?!?!!" lol I was out for dinner tonight with DH and the waitress asked me if i was preg..... My belly is so so big... i really look about 4/5 months preg.... i am not exaggerating at all. Is this normal? When i said "yes i'm preg.. but very early on" she looked shocked and asked how far along... i was like... "er... 4 week!s!!!!" Her eyes looked like they were gonna pop out her head!!!!! She then said "maybe you have twins!!!!" I am massive!!!! i'm worried something is wrong with me.


Berry: don't worry, its just bloating from the progesterone. you may find that you stay big as your real bump takes over, or you might find that your progesterone bump goes down a bit depending on how your guts cope with the progesterone (and what you are eating) and then a real bump starts later.

Desi:
1:
In Dr. B's book it says it is o.k. to take Humira until a heartbeat..........  
Dr. G wants you to be off Humira when you start cycling.
Does anybody have more info on this? - Humira hasn't been safety tested in pg - so Dr G will just be trying to get you the maximum benefit from it by getting your TNFa down etc whilst trying to minimise the risk of having a lot of it in your system when the baby is in its critical first few weeks when its organs are being formed etc

2:
I am on DHEA (2 per day) to hopefully increase my results a bit for my next IVF as I am a very low responder with a very low AMH of 0,09.
Does anybody know when I have to stop this? I will have my FET hopefully around 9th of June, if not positive then I will continue straight away with a fresh IVF cycle. I thought it would be o.k. to stay on DHEA until the start of the fresh IVF, but am not sure. DHEA could raise testosteron and I am wondering if male hormones in my body are fine during FET and IVF? - It would be MUCH safer to get your testosterone, SHBG and DHEA levels measured in a blood test - then you will know whether your levels are in a safe range or not. If your androgenising hormones are too high it could lead to a reduction in egg quality etc - but you won't know unless you test them whilst you are taking the DHEA.

3:
Are some of you on pessaries and on Gestone injections both? What is the use of having this together, it is both progresteron, isn't it too much?
My CD19+/CD5+ was 10,5, so only slightly higher (10 is limit).
Initially Dr G told me to have pessaries only and check during PG if I needed Gestone injections as well later.
Last week he told me to have Gestone injections and forgot about the pessaries, I am confused now!!!   
When did you start with the Gestone? All progesterones are started after EC or a few days before FET. Gestone is enough for most ladies, but some do find that having both keeps their levels up better.

4:
During all my past IVF's I have been on Pregnyl 1500 injections 4x each 3 days after EC, never on pessaries.
Could you have both, Pregnyl and pessaries?
Pregnyl (HCG) does something different than the pessaries (progesteron) or? - pregnyl is HCG - HCG does a similar job to progesterone in maintaining the lining but I am not sure that it has as much anti-inflammatory effect (important for immune ladies) as progesterone. Some clinics prefer to use HCG rather than progesterone particularly in ladies who are not high responders (its usually too risk for high responders - due to increased risk of OHSS). A lot of clinics in the US use both HCG and progesterone. I would check with Dr G, but my GUESS is that if you have immune issues you are better off having some progesterone support instead of (as well as?) HCG.

5:
In Dr B's book on page 129 and 130 he mentions all the CD's that they check.
Dr G only checks CD3, CD19, CD56 and CD19+/CD5+.
Why not the others? The extra ones are CD4 (not very relevant to fertility - more relevant to illnesses like AIDS), CD8 (I THINK high levels of this would just mean high levels of TNFa - which is being checked separately), CD56+CD16+ (these are activated NK cells - but the 50:1 cytotoxicity should me a more accurate gauge of NK activity) and CD3/2R+ (relevant to autoimmune diseases - but I GUESS that this doesn't add much that you wouldn't know from ANAs + medical history +CD3. So basically, he checks the more important ones that will inform his Tx but not the others. I assume that this must agree with what other clinics do now because the 4 that he checks are the 4 that are standard on RFU's NK assay.
6:
If CD19+/CD5+ is elevated it could be a range of antibodies against hormones, anti HCG, anti progesteron, and/or neurotransmitters, etc.
Can't his be investigated further?
So that you know which one it is exactly? And can tackle it. -I THINK that there are a huge range of possible auto-antibodies and not many reliable (available or reasonably priced) tests around for them yet.

7:
Has anyone ever tested their serotonin (neurotransmitter page 103-107)?
If it was too low, what where you prescribed? - I haven't.


----------



## Desi (Jan 20, 2010)

Dear Agate,

You are the best! Many thanks for your ever quick replies, highly appreciated.
Now rest!!!!!! Tomorrow is another day.
I should listen to another dear FF friend as well, I am not allowed to stay up late anymore so close before FET.
So I will listen to her (actually 30 min too late, sorryyyyyyyyyy) and go to bed now as well.

For tomorrow you could maybe reply to these questions:
With the level of 10,5 do you think I need Gestone and pessaries together?
Dr G seems confused........  , he gave me 2 different replies now.
If you do not need both, with my level do you think Gestone is preferred above pessaries?

What is SHBG?   

Night, night.


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Desi:maybe this chart will help you work out what a good prog level should be http://www.repro-med.net/repro-med-site2/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=25rogesterone-levels-during-pregnancy&catid=2ages-ett&Itemid=33

but bear in mind that I don't know what units your measurement was in so you might have to convert from ng/mol to nmol/mol or vice versa - the conversion factor is 3.18.
I think the truth is that no one can be absolutely sure what is best for you. - because it depends on how you absorb the stuff and how you fast you clear it (progesterone is very short lived in the body). most studies say that cyclogest isn't inferior to gestone, but some docs still feel that gestone is more certain to be absorbed.

SHBG= sex hormone binding globulin - a measure of how much androgenising (masculinising hormone) you have floating around - it is lowered if your male hormones are raised. http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Massive Congrats to Peanuts and Berry and your respective DHs as well. wishing you both a stress free 38 weeks. Enjoy!!!!!!!!


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

oddly enough when they calculate your due date - they count the pg as starting 2 weeks before EC - or ET minus the age of your embryos (to date from when your AF would have been if it had been a natural pg). So on a typical IVF pg, they count you as being 4 weeks pg 14 days after EC (confusing, isn't it).


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Just popping on to wish all you lovely ladies a pleasant bank holiday monday. Hope you're having a nice day. 

Berry - I can empathise with you feeling big. Altho I've never got a bfp I've always been masssive around the middle after the drugs and even waddle in my 2ww - I expand so much, I easily went from a size 10 to 14 just through cycling. Stick that belly out with pride now you've got a lovely bfp to show for all your efforts!!! ;-)

Love to all 
Zeka x


----------



## sunrise69 (Jun 20, 2008)

agate said:


> sunrise: consults on saturdays are the same as any other day, except that you can only get your chicago bloods drawn on a mon-wed morning (because of meeting TDL's fedex pickup to send them to chicago).


Thank you Agate for your reply.
Really I don't know what is the best for me. Have a consult on mon-wed and have chicago test in London or have my chicago test and have a consult with Dr. Gorgy with my chicago tests results (I'd send off my bloods to Chicago with Fedex) I come from Italy so it's a bit more difficult, I'm afraid. 
Any suggest?   
Thank you.
Monica


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Sunrise: that's tricky unless you are sure which tests you want/need without speaking to Dr Gorgy first.  In terms of chicago tests alone, Dr G normally suggests cytokine ratios, NK assay, LAD and DQa (both partners) but its less obvious whether or not to have LAD and DQa if you are having double donor.  Another alternative would be to see if you can do your first consult by phone to agree which tests you should have?  Or, like you say, organise the cytokine ratios, NK assay (and LAD and DQa) if you want them yourself with RFU and bring the results to your first consult.  There may be other tests that he suggests having, but apart from tests on semen (which will often need an appointment to book a room at TDL), the non-chicago tests can usually be done on any day.  Most of the initial consult will be to go through your medical and fertility history and to agree tests based on that - you won't get much input into your issues until you get the tests done, so maybe, given you have to travel its better to have the initial consult by phone - but it depends whether you think you will be comfortable getting all the details of your medical history across to him over the phone.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you all had a lovely bank holiday!   We don't get this one in Scotland so was at work today!!

Have been having a bit of an off day, feeling really bloated and got quite a few pains/twinges - I'm really trying not to panic and think about things being over, but can't help it, this feels very like my last couple of losses.  Hoping its just the fact that I had chilli for tea last night and a curry tonight and I'm full of wind!  

Sorry for the me/down post   

Big hugs to everyone   
Dxx


----------



## fi7 (Nov 9, 2008)

hi peanuts

do not worry, i  had similar symptoms when i carried to full term.  I remember the worry, but it was all just fine, i could never tell the difference between my digestion and all the other bits.

buy yourself some cheap preg tests off the internet and use them liberally to ease the mind.

keeping all crossed for you.

fi

Agate - your inbox is full 
big hug to all others


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Peanuts    , keep positive hun - must be the chilli and the curry   .  When is your next drip?  

Berry I hope you are relaxing and enjoying being pregnant   .

Hi to everyone else    hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi girls 

Can i ask your advise   

I had my first humira last tuesday and i think im getting the start of thrush soz tmi is this a side affect if i do have it can i use something to get rid of it ,Im going out for my 2nd LIT 14th of june i dont want to go using things just incase im not supposed to

Thanks girls for your help 

R x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Fi & Ells - makes me feel a bit better  

Had IL last Tuesday and should be down for LIT with DrG on Thursday.  Just feel its a lot to spend on a LIT booster if things aren't going to continue.

Been trying to look kat trains to get to London, but costing a fortune - is it safe to fly at this stage?  Especially if not feeling right?

Dxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Peanuts I am sure everything will be okay hunni   .  It is only natural to be concerned, especially with everything that you have been through.  Good luck with getting the train sorted out.

Ratsy, I dont remember seeing trush as a side-effect for humira but I would try and stick to natural bio yoghurt if you can unless it is safe to take canesten.  i hope it eases pronto for you hunni.  Good luck for your next LIT.

Ells


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

ratsy said:


> I had my first humira last tuesday and i think im getting the start of thrush soz tmi is this a side affect if i do have it can i use something to get rid of it ,Im going out for my 2nd LIT 14th of june i dont want to go using things just incase im not supposed to


I'd buy whatever normally works to kill it off quickly for you - canestan or something and try and get rid of it asap so your body can start getting back to normal after that ready for your LIT and then your Tx. once you're rid of it, then maybe a few smidges of natural yoghurt (up there) to try and keep it away? I don't think its a side effect, but am not sure.

Peanuts - I felt pretty uncomfortable all the time I was on gestone - its probably just that. You might need to start eating things like prunes and oat bran and if you get constipated despite that - half the normal dose of lactulose with food.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks ells / agate    i hope its not that and its all in my mind    if it is il be getting rid of it asap

Peanuts - hope your ok lovely if your woried give DR G a ring just to ease your mind its normal to feel worried youve tried so long for this 

That curry has got alot to answer for     

Hope all you girls having a lovely bank holiday 

R    xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Peanuts, stay calm and do all you can with LIT, ILs etc. then you will know in your heart you gave it your all. I do of course relate to what you are saying/feeling though, I always find the 2 ww post BFP even harder than the first 2ww. I am praying for the heartbeat hurdle for you 

Ratsy, Here is the summary of product characterisitcs for Humira: http://www.medicines.org.uk/EMC/medicine/21201/SPC/Humira+Pen+and+Syringe/ 
I had a Humira injection tonight and I do feel very uncomfortable when reading the side-effects. Re: canestan-I would think you would be OK with it.

Ells, hope all is well with you

fi7, how are you?

Sunrise, as agate says maybe a phone consultation would be a solution for you ahead of testing?

Desi, as agate said we all 'absorb' differently. I personally have had quite a few rounds now with 48 hourly testing of progesterone and found for me personally I absorb gestone injections better but I have at times been on both gestone and pessaries.

Berry, hope you are staying calm. When are you planning your donor LIT?

Agate, how are you?

AFM, I have started a mammoth stretch of antibiotics: 10 days 2x500mg clarithromycin, 10 days moxifloxican, 1 day Zithromax, 21 days doxycyline, 1 day Zithromax (43 days!) and then we are going to 'go for it' so hoping it can make the difference. Day 2 of 43 completed, 41 to go!

Hugs to all   

Diane x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Diane, I really hope this round and you are right when you call it momouth    - do the trick for you hun.  You really do deserve this to work hun   .
Ells


----------



## fi7 (Nov 9, 2008)

peanuts - flying is absolutely fine, but if it is going to make you worry then i would opt for the train.

Diane - can you pm me the low down on the C test, I am again debating if to test, but wondering if the fact i have a DD means i should be clear?

big hugs to all others

fi


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't think of any reason why you couldn't fly either, peanuts.


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Ratsy - For some reason I had Thrush just before I used the Humira and after much to-ing & fro-ing I found it was fine to use either the cream & pessaries or the oral tablet.  I don't think it is a known side effect per se, however, given that it is meant to lower the immune system, if there are any nasties lurking then obviously the Humira, in theory, makes it easier for them to take hold so do all you can to get rid of it before your 2nd jab.  

Fi - I don't think the fact that you have a DD does mean that, one lady who posts on here from time to time has a DS and had a positive for C; I too have a DD and Dr G still didn't say I shouldn't bother having the test done. However, having said that, I'm with you on the likelihood of having it having had one successful pg seems low - although obviously that is if you are with the same DP/DH etc.  

Sorry not posted for a while, staying at my parents so not been on although did sneek on on Friday and well done Berry.  

Peanuts, haven't read your post but seems you are having a little scare, hope it is all ok and nothing to worry about.  I'm afraid the constant hurdles during pg are just as hard as when ttc so just try to take a deep breath and take each day at a time.  Its all you can do hon.   

Big    to everyone else, hope you are enjoying the typically rubbish bank hol weather!!!! 

Sarah x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Fi: I would bear in mind that lots of women do have children whilst being infected with C, particularly younger ladies - it is a very common infection.  I don't think having previously had a baby rules out having C or it having more of an impact on reducing your chances of getting pg as you get older, if you were still carrying it around - but most (not all) the ladies who test positive do have clues in their history e.g., PID, previous infection themselves on in DH, ectopics, hydrosalpinges etc.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry i have not been on all day- had a family party and it was hell- we have been having lots of family problems and this was just so so stressful and to be honest i really didnt need it. My DH family (his sis and her dh) are just really really nasty ppl.... 

anyway..... i had my hcg retest today and  the levels were 659! So thats me  now... 15do was 179 and 18dpo 659. Am i right in saying this is gd?  

I'm so tired i need ot get to bed... i will b on tomorrow for proper catch up! 

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## DND (Mar 26, 2010)

I am going to be mad and dissapointed in dr G. We wrote a mail to him for 2 weeks ago and asked about my biopsy, humira, LIT and intralipids procedure since a doctors here in Sweden promised to help us with prescriptions of medicines and tests. Five days after that we sent e –mail we phoned to clinic and spoke with Akvile who promised to remind dr G about our mail. Three days after taht I wrote one more mail to remind Akvile. Anything heppened and we phoned again last Suterday. It was another girl who answered and he promised to spoke with dr G and informe us in some way. ANYTHING HAS HEPPENED YET! She said we should book an appointment for a telephone diskussion with him but anybody told us that before in any of the contacts with clinic. I have been waiting for something in four years now. This is not human anymore.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Berry, your levels sound fine to me, they are supposed to double every 48 hours.

DND - Sorry you are having problems with Dr G, it seems as though you have to pay £90 to get any answers from him via telephone consult   

AFM - Well my Hidden C bloods arrived at the lab in Athens yesterday after a little trip to germany and back to paris again    Does anyone have any idea of when Dr G may have my results?

Pigloo x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Desi – I just did 2 shots of humira and was really happy that the levels reduced so much. I also took tumeric and Eskimo oils and changed my diet quite a bit to try and help… 

Diane – good luck with the mammoth session.. sounds really really full on and I’m praying that it all works x

Peanut – hope that you’re feeling better today and it was just the curry

Hello to all… only a few more days to wait and I’m going slightly mad. So many emotions at the same time is just such hard work…    

Big hugs to all, Nic xx


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Just passing by to send you all big    


Niccad - only 3 more days    


Pigloo - when I sent it (through Serum) I had my results the following day. I hope you get a big fat negative!   


DND- I'm in a similar situation and I'm afraid Pigloo is right about you having to pay for a consult to get your px    I'm waiting for an invoice for 2 weeks - will I need to pay another consult for receiving my invoice?? - plus a px for Humira. We talk on the phone to our cons here in Belgium all the time and we were never charged a dime but he doesn't offer immune tx like Dr G so I must suck it up   


Diane - I'm afraid I'll be following your footsteps on the ABs    


Berry - hope you're OK, despite all   


Peanuts - this must be so stressful   


Sarah -   there.


Ratsy - how are you doing?    I had a bad case of thrush while on ABs but that was expected    What will I do when I'm on Humira and ABs?     


Agate, Fi, Ells, Zeka, Sunrise, Tokii, Desi and anyone I've missed, I hope you're all doing well


----------



## ms_dee (Jan 3, 2009)

hello 

no you do not have to pay 90 to get the invoice, just email to get it (sometimes you have to re-email to get it or simply fax akvil), and if you do not get it ask to speak to akvil and she will fax it to you  get a fax number in the UK from a fax to email service and she will gladly fax it to you 

from my experience i prefer to go in person to discuss follow up meetings with dr G as i am not an English native and nor is he so it is easier to understand and you have all his attention . For quick questions I just email which is easy and does not cost a consult either (sometimes you do need to re-email though). If it is important to get a quick answer I just phone and get an answer too and it does not cost a consultation and is free. For more elaborate answers yes then you have to book a consult either by phone or need to go there in person.

dee 

ps: just booked my follow up consult next monday to discuss immune results and results of the C


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hey Dee,


How are you? I hope you've had nice holidays    I must say I've already sent Akvile 3 emails, DH has spoken to her twice about it (he's more tactful   ) she has our fax number so I really don't know what's going on. I'm also a bit hesitant of emailing Dr G - if I need to - as I fear it might look like I'm trying to get a consult without having to pay his fee    For instance, my TB results are being sent to him this week. I think for getting my results, this is a ₤ 90 situation?    Oh dear!


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

if you just need a copy of results or an invoice or a straightforward Px for treatments already agreed - akvil should fax them to you without a problem.  Just phone and she normally faxes things through straight after the call.  If you have a single, simple question, then usually there is no charge, but if its more than one question, you do normally have to arrange a phone consult and pay - that's my experience anyway - but at least you know when you will get an answer.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes that is my experience so far, I have received faxed copies of results but as you would expect for a phone consultation to go through results its £90.  

I have never had to ask just one question so have not emailed but I will bear that in mind if I ever need a quick answer to a question.  As Mousky says it makes you feel akward to email. From reading the experiences of others who have emailed I was starting to get the impression he does not reply to emails as he wants his £90 fee, I guess it depends what you are asking in th email.

I am storing all by questions up for my next phone call with him so I can get all my questions answered in one phonecall.  I'm waiting for Hidden C results, Thyroid TSH results and Tx schedule from my clinic before i phone him to decide what next steps are. I can't pull £90 out just like that everytime.

Pigloo x


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Diane i havnt lookes at the side affects im to scared but thanks for sending them    hope all these AB sorts you out youl get there lovely   

Niccad - not long now lovely fingers crossed for you    

Mousky - aww bless you i always get it on AB aswel im not sure if ive got it or not im going to get some natural yog just to make sure  

Pigloo- phew thank god you c test arrived i was in a panic with mine when i sent it it didnt arrive for ages hope its good  result for you lovely 

Berry - family partys always nightmare there is alwys one isnt there you dont need all this hassel at the mo id just keep well out of it if i was you . you just need peace and quite 

Agate - hope your well and your resting   

DND - I hope you get it all sorted soon i think DR G very busy at mo aswel with setting up his LIT clinic so i think hes all up in air with everthing 

Hope all girls ive missed all well 

Girls Ive got to phone akvil in couple of weeks for my px i have alredy asked for it but DR G said wait its to early to worry bout it . I already know what dose im on for clex and pred and when  to take it but i dont know when to start IVIG or ILS i did ask at consultation but DR G said wait youve got plenty of time for that . will i have to ring him now and pay the £90 I hope not as i already asked when i paid my last £90 

What you girls think ,Thanks 

R    xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

I tend not to bother with emails as my experience is that he just doesn't get round to answering them quickly - and normally its something that I need to know fairly quickly.

Ratsy: if you just want your Px's that are already agreed I would maybe just ask Akvil for them - she can prepare them and get Dr G to sign them and then post them to you.  If you want Px's for ILs/IVIG sent to [email protected], then again, I'd ask Akvil to sort them for you.  If you are wanting to book in for having drips at Dr G's then again, I would just say to akvil that you want to book the appointments for them and can she check with Dr G when the appts need to be and book you in.  If you want to discuss it with Dr G - if you still have any questions about the Tx/timings etc - then I'd book a £90 call so that you are certain you have sorted everything.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Ratsy I agree with Agate, Akvile will sort your PX's out. Generally IL's and IVIG are done between days 5 and 9 of stims. I had our first IVIG with Dr G but did everything else through [email protected] - its very straight forward and even easier if you get Akvile to fax your px to Jade at [email protected] .

Agate, I hope you are well and I hope your scan has gone well and you are feeling more reassured that all is well.

Berry, your levels sound great hun. When are you having your next drip? I agree with Ratsy - keep away from the problem family you need to keep your BP and stress levels down!

Sarah. how are you are doing? Have you managed to sort out your LIT?

Niccard - emotions  mine were definitely all over the place during this 2 ww - I cried over silly things! But remember the mantra : *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT *. Are you going in for bloods to check you levels?

Mousky I really hope the AB's get you sorted out and you get the all clear to go ahead!

Dee - how are you sweetie? Am I right in thinking that you are starting tx in the next couple of weeks?

DND - I think one of the other ladies said it, I would fax your questions etc through and phone Akvile to let her know you are doing it, she will then stick it under Dr G's nose. I have always found that works.

Pigloo - wow what trip and a half for your test package  . Glad it all got there okay.

Zeka, how are you hun?

Peanuts, I hope everything is settling down for you hun and you have been able to relax a little more now. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

AFM, all going okay. I have been 'put' on working from home by my boss which is very sweet as he is really worried about me stressing out but I think he has an alterior motive - my assistant resigned last week but he has made her an offer to stay which she has decided to accept - I am not toooooooooooo happy about that  I would prefer it if she went, she really isnt that good IYKWIM. But my boss is panicking about my mat leave and his theory is better the devil you know etc. She's been a real manipulative madame and I dont belive she had any intention of leaving she just wanted more money and time off  . Still when I am allowed to talk to her (dont ask) she will get a piece of my mind and I will tell her that she puts a foot wrong and there will be trouble    . Anyway - I am trying to keep my stress levels down and not think about it too much. 
Listened to the babies HB's this morning - amazing - we bought a doppler last weekend and had been listening to what we thought were the babies HB's but were actually the placentas  oops! I figured that bit out yesterday when I heard a galloping horse and a train in there  .
Right enough of my gabbling - hope all have a good day and will catch up later  .

Ells


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls - what a weekend... its been so so sooooooooooooooooooooooo stressful. I wont go into it as its so complicated.. but i did tellu a while back about my SIL and how selifsh she is... all i will say is i knew she was a nasty... but never expected her to be like this. 

Anyway... thanks for all the wishes and comments about HCG...i was a bit worried as i knew they obviously have went up well.. but it was 3 days... so was that a gd enough jump?

Niccad- I'm thinking of you hun.. i know the 2ww is so hard and it tests you so much on so many levels. XXXX


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Berry - you can check your levels using the calcuators on this site (but they are fine!)

http://www.betabase.info

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

agate- thanks for the link hun. 

I forgot to mention i have a IL drip on thursday. I phoned Dr Gorgy to try get in for a lit booster- just waiting on a call back as he said he needs to find me a donor. 

XXXX


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Girls, thanks for the tips    I must say I've already done what you recommended and still I haven't received anything    I know how busy they are so I try to be patient. Pigloo, I also thought if I'm going to have another consult I should have a bunch of questions so it'd be worth it    At this point, I only need to know if I "passed" my TB test and get the prescription to Humira that was already agreed during our last phone consult   


Ells - you've heard a train in there?


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Mousky: I would phone akbil and ask for a copy of your TB test results and after you get them, if they are negative, then phone her back and ask for the humira Px.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi

I have just spoken to Akbil to ask if my hidden C tests have come back and she said she would get Dr G to check and he would ring me as if they were positive I would need to discuss tx.  I said I didn't want to have to pay a consultation fee today as I need to speak with him next week and that all I want to know was if it was positive or negative.  She wouldn't comit to anything so I just left my number and asked her to let me know the result once he had looked at them.

I am not expecting them to call me though, I guess I'll have to wait until next week   

Pigloo x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Pigloo: I THINK that because akbil is not medically qualified she is not allowed to tell you your results (presumably as a precaution in case she misreads them or something).  She can only send you a copy.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Agate - A copy of results would be fine.  I will ring her tomorrow and ask if she can do that, maybe she misunderstood me but I did say I only wanted results and that I would be ringing Dr G next week.

P x


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Agate / ells 

I think i will just ask akvil and if shes not sure il have to book a phone consultation with DR G . He already gave me the doses and days for eveything else its just the IVIG /ILS im just worried coz i do stimm quite quickly but if the latest is day 9 then i should be fine ,Girls when do you think i need to be phoning my e/c is 2nd aug but i dont want to be leaving it late incase i need a phone con coz i know DR G busy lately with the LIT clinic , what you think 

I wondered if anybody knew if it was ok to have accupunture with immune tx i love acupunture but if it raises the immune system then il leave it any advise would be really appreciated   

Berry - your sil sounds lovely    how awful to make you feel uncomfortable and to be nasty knowing your pg 

R x


----------



## bethholm (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,
Although I've been on FF for over a year now I'm new to this thread so I'm feeling like a newbie all over again!

DH and I have just had our initial consultation with Dr Gorgy (I've had 3 failed IVF cycles despite top quality embryos) and had the 10 vials of blood taken and DH had 5 vials and a sperm sample(which took him by surprise to be honest!) I recently had CD69 NK cell testing,which came out as elevated.

Following the advice off a few girls on here we decided to move from  to Mr Gorgy as the latter did more detailed tests and uses a range of medication other than prednisolene. Today we have sent off loads of blood for testing (our overall bill was £1325!) which include Chicago Tests Level 2, the Greek test ( as my Fallopian tubes are damaged and even though I have tested negative for chlamydia twice,he wants to be sure although I've been led to believe that having had adult onset chicken pox four times (once internally!) and salmonella,that this could have been the reason.I suppose it's best to rule everything out! We are also having the DQ Alpha tests, TH1 and 2, MTHFR and LAD.I think that is all!

I was hoping to get away with not having to have my NK array done again as I had it done last month at a cost of £420, but we needed to see the effects it had with LITs as it would be cheaper that IVIg. I was also hoping to have all the results in by the 25th June as this is when I'm back up to London from Devon as it's really difficult to take time off work as I teach. Mr G also wants me to have chromosome tests (& DH) and a hysteroscopy but said I could do this through the NHS. We wanted to go out to Norway for our fourth IVF in August (school holidays) but I guess that even if I see him in mid July,it'd be too soon to go for our fourth cycle in August?

Can I also thank Agate again for telling me to read Dr Beer's book as I managed to follow a little bit of the conversation with Mr G today!

Reading all the threads on here is a bit like trying to read a foreign language.I thought that after 3 IVF attempts, I could find my way around a little, but this whole new immunology thing is another world!

Beth x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ratsy, hun I had acu before, during and after tx - still having it now. My lady knows all about my tx and immune tx as well as being an expert with ivf and immune disorders. I have always found that it relaxes me and gives me a energy boost.

On the Il/IVIg the only thing Dr g said to me was that I couldnt have the both drips on the same day but a day apart would be fine. If you are a fast responder, I would try and get them booked in for days 5 and 6 of stims. [email protected] need 48 hours notice from the point of receiving the px as they have to get the drugs and send them out to the nurse.

Beth welcome to the thread hun, you may find that you do have time before August but it would be tight. But, it does depend on your results and what tx you would need, so it may not be ruled out. Good luck.

Ells


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Betholm: welcome to the thread.

Ratsy:  I'm a bit sceptical at acupuncture doing much more than stress relief - but stress relief is really helpful especially when you need to be as calm and together as possible for Tx - so if you like acupuncture and it relaxes you, I'd have it.  Its such an individual thing as to whether you love it or hate it (I'm sure if you hate it, it can't relieve stress), but if you love it, I'd have it.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks girls 

Im going to go phone tommorow and book myself in as i do love it 

Do you think i need to be phoning DR G now before he starts his LIT clinic and hes well busy or wait abit longer 

R x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

I THINK if its just for the 'in cycle' stuff like pred, clex, gest, ivig, ils - you don't really need to sort it until 2 weeks before your stims (that should give you plenty of time to get the drugs, book appts, deal with [email protected] etc)- if its anything to do with 'pre-cycle' stuff like humira, LIT or retests, then that does need a bit more time in advance.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks agate 

I will do that then it will be fresh in my mind then 

Thanks   

R x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all the kind words and support, it has been very reassuring    , just think my mind it playing tricks with me and sending me a bit loopy!    I've just been here before and in the past my prg symptoms and turned into AF symptoms very quickly and things have slipped away.  

I'm feeling much better today thanks, think it was a combination of the curry for tea and not going to the loo properly for a couple of days   (sorry tmi!).  Trying to think positive and keep chanting Ells mantra - must have looked silly in the traffic on the way to work this morning!  

Was waiting for DrG to call me today to make sure everything is ok for LIT on Thursday, but he didn't!  So I'm going to have to book flights and just head down tomorrow night hoping everything is ok!  I'll let you know how I get on when I get back on Thursday night.

Big hugs to everyone    
Dxx


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

A quick question about the micropasma and ureaplasma that Dr. G has asked both my DH and I to have. He suggested my GP do it (via NHS) but they've just confirmed they don't do those specific tests which is a bummer.

So now I think my only other option is to have them done via Dr. G and to pay for them.

My question is - for those who have had the microplasma and ureaplasma tests done, where did you get them done - via your GP, Dr. G or somewhere else?

Any feedback greatly appreciated as I need to get them done ASAP.

Thanks

CS


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Peanuts I am sure everything will be fine!

Ells


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello CLS,

My GP and sexual health clinic also said they would not do it. I added ureaplasma and mycoplasma to my Greek menstrual test and my DH did the semen culture & sensitivity test via Dr. Gorgy/TDL.

I hope this helps,

Diane


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi CLS 

I contacted my local GUM  clinic and they said youve got to be refered by your doctor for any tests 

Im thinking of going to my docs or at least asking 

R x


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi diane 

How much these tests cost can you rem   

Thanks 

R x


----------



## Desi (Jan 20, 2010)

Dear Ladies,

Just to let you know, for whom is interested, I have finished an example speadsheet template that helped me a lot with visualising what I had to do/prepare to get started and by when to be ready in time. It allows you in a fairly easy way to plan ahead.

Be aware it is a working document, which you yourself need to update with your own cycle data (which might be different each month again), your own needs and prescriptions. It might not cover everythng for everybody, but you can use it as a good start to create your own spreadsheet hopefully. No use for all of us to invent the wheel over and over again.

Be careful not to blindly follow my comments in it, some are tailormade to my own personal situation, prescriptions might be different as I have Factor V Leiden and MTHFR. The notes I have written down in it are my own notes, which I gathered from the Dr. B book, Dr. G and a lot of posts on FF.
My personal schedule is very tight, so it is not always 100% according to how it is supposed to be best, I had to work around it a bit. 
You can of course adapt it to your own personal situation and add more rows if you need more space for certain treatments.
A list of all vitamins and other pills/tablets I take is also in there, again very personally, each of you need to take your own decisions on what you take or not.   

You can PM me if you wish to have a copy. Be aware I am not always on line (am sometimes away for a couple of days, so do not get worried if I do not reply instantly), but will try to send it asap upon request.

Hope it may help others as much as it helped me. Hopefully I can do something in return for all you lovely ladies who are always out there to help!   

Take care and best of luck to you all!      

Desi.
Xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Ratsy,

I have to confess I can't remember exactly the cost as I tested other things like oral glucose tolerance and fasting insulin at the same time. If you give Dr. G's secretary I'm sure she'd tell you.

Re: the NHS tests at Watford Sexual Health Clinic we had to pay a £30 admin fee if we wanted a certificate of the results but other than that it was free. They did not need a referral from the GP and had a 'walk-in' session where you just turn up and they take all the various samples they need to.

Diane


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought the whole point of GUM clinics was that you didn't need a referral from your GP - to save on the embarrassment factor of dealing with your GP for an STD issue?


----------



## JasmineX (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me asking for help analyzing my results which came through a couple of days ago. We have our appointment with Dr G later today, but I'm worried about cost/side effects of treatment and don't want to take anything we don't have to! In fact, v scared about starting any kind of immune treatment at all... 

NK assay (%killed) panel

50:1 - 11.2
25:1 - 7.8
12.5:1 - 4.6

IgG con 12.5 50:1 - 11.0
IgG con 12.5 25:1 - 7.3
IgG con 6.25 50:1 - 6.2
IgG con 6.25 25:1 - 3.1

% CD3 - 81.8
% CD19 - 6.5
%CD56 - 7.1
% of CD19 cells CD5+ - 27.7

Leukocyte Antibody Detection

Flowcytometry Negative
[T-cells] IgM+ 1.0
[T-cells] IgG+ 1.0
[B-cells] IgM+ 18.8
[B-cells] IgG+ 36.0

NK with intralipid
50:1 w/intralipid 1.5 mg/l 12.6
25:1 w/intralipid 1.5 mg/l 10.0

DQ Alpha Genotype

Me: DQ Alpha 01012, 0104 = 1.2, 1.4
DH: DQ Alpha 0201, 0301 = 2.1, 3.1

Still waiting for High C results which I think Athens forgot to send through 

Thanks 


Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

I have a quick qn. My clinic have booked me in for my 7 week scan on the 23rd of june... however by then i will b almost 8 weeks. I know that Dr Gorgy will prob have me on a drip after scan, is that right? When does Dr gorgy like the scan to be? 6weeks? 7weeks? 

Thanks girls xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Berry:well he normally suggests a scan and ILs at 4.5-5 weeks after EC (6.5-7 weeks pg). But how many weeks will it be since your last drip? will it be less than 4 weeks when you get the next drip? ILs is supposed to last for about 4 weeks. I guess you might need to get the Px sorted with Akbil and start sorting it out beforehand with [email protected] so there is no delay? Then I THINK he will suggest you get an NK retest 7-10 days after that drip.

Jasmine: my guesses....

50:1 - 11.2 - good your NKs killed less than 15% of the target cells
25:1 - 7.8
12.5:1 - 4.6

IgG con 12.5 50:1 - 11.0 - adding IVIG to your NKs didn't make much difference (but they were ok anyway)
IgG con 12.5 25:1 - 7.3
IgG con 6.25 50:1 - 6.2
IgG con 6.25 25:1 - 3.1

% CD3 - 81.8
% CD19 - 6.5
%CD56 - 7.1
% of CD19 cells CD5+ - 27.7 - these are the subset of antibody producing cells that make autoantibodies - yours are quite high. You can't tell from this test what auto-immune activity you have going on but it could include anti-hormonal antibodies e.g., antiprogesterone, anti estrogen. Dr G will probably suggest extra progesterone just in case, and he might want you on steroids and drips to try and get this down.

Leukocyte Antibody Detection

Flowcytometry Negative
[T-cells] IgM+ 1.0
[T-cells] IgG+ 1.0
[B-cells] IgM+ 18.8
[B-cells] IgG+ 36.0 - this is borderlineline really - you'd like it to be over 50 ideally. But it shouldn't be too hard to get it to increase as its already well over 30 - DrG will probably suggest 2 shots of paternal LIT 4 weeks apart - then a retest either 4 weeks later or when you get your BFP.

NK with intralipid
50:1 w/intralipid 1.5 mg/l 12.6 - adding ILs to your NKs doesn't do much either - but the killing power is still ok.
25:1 w/intralipid 1.5 mg/l 10.0

DQ Alpha Genotype

Me: DQ Alpha 01012, 0104 = 1.2, 1.4
DH: DQ Alpha 0201, 0301 = 2.1, 3.1 - this is good. you have no DQa match with your DH - so none of the embryos you make together will be an exact match for you. This lowers the chance that you will need drips through pregnancy.

Can't see your cytokine/TNFa results.

So far, I am thinking he will say: extra progesterone from EC/ovulation to 12 weeks, prednisolone 25mg from day 5/6/7 until 12 weeks, 2 shots of paternal LIT 4 weeks apart. Maybe no drips,maybe no clexane - but this might depend on the rest of your history.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi

I have just phoned Akbil and asked if she has my results for hidden C test she said they are back and said that Dr G said I need to arranged a consult with him.  I said I would do that next week but would like mny results faxing, she said that she would fax them but Dr G has a patient with him at the moment so she couldn't.  I take it my notes are in his office.

I'm not liking the sound of this, I am preparing for a positive result    Dammit   

Question(s)

* If positive for Hidden C how long will I need to be on antibiotics for and will DP need to take them too?  We will get our tx schedule on Monday from our clinic and I need to know as i may need to delay tx, although I don't think we will start until end of June(ish)

* Also do you think I should tell our (NHS) clinic about tx with Dr G, I'm not sure if it will just confuse matters or do you think they need to know?  I'm just thinking that in general NHS Drs poo poo Immunes therapy 

Thanks
Pigloo x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

agate- thanks for ur reply. I am having a drip done tomorrow. So if that lasts for 4 weeks then that will give me 1 full week after my scan to get another IL drip sorted.... if everything is ok. Do u think i should try to bring the scan forward or do u think its fine where it is? My scan is the 23rd of june which is 6 weeks post EC (well 1 day off 6 weeks) xxx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Damit it, damit, damit    Hidden C is *POSITIVE!! *


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

bookmarking


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Pigloo: so sorry - but I guess that's why akbil was being so cagey.  I think its 25 days antibiotics for both you and DH (and condoms until you are both clear)
Other girls seem to be on
Day 1: 4 x Flagyl (metronidazole) 500mg 
Day 2: 4 x zithromax (azithromycin) 250mg
Day 3-24: Vibramycin 100mg am and pm (Doxycycline) 
Day 25: 4 x zithromax 250mg
If you take the results letter to your GP, hopefully they will do the Px for you and your DH?

You might want to ask for a Px for omeprazole (proton pump inhibitor) to take too - as apparently it relieves the side effects from the anti Bs.
You need to avoid/minimise milk, cheese, yoghurt and tinned fish with bones for at least 2 hours before and after doxy (and don't take it with vitamin pills containing iron or calcium) because the calcium reduces the absorption of doxy.  There is a an active thread about this on the greece section.

Berry: sorry I'm am getting muddled again - when you count weeks pg you have to add on 2 weeks before EC (because they count from when your last AF would have been)... so I should have said 4.5-5 weeks after EC... maths is not my thing!  but if its 4 weeks between drips it should be ok... if your clinic will let you you have the scan sooner, I guess you'd like that though?


----------



## Desi (Jan 20, 2010)

Dear Pigloo,

I am so sorry for you.
Hang in there, don't let it get to you too much, tackle it!
I think yu will hear exactly from Dr. G what Agate has just emailed.
Best of luck!

Yes, the fax and copy machine Akvile needs to use is in Dr. G's office that is not so efficient as she can only use it when the door is open and she knows he is not busy with a patient.

Take care.
Xx

Hey SAFFA, I just see you are "back", you have made my day!!!!


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Agate

Do you think I need to speak to Dr G first or just take my faxed test results to GP.  Will GP know what to prescribe?

What does the pump inhibitor do??  What are the side effects?   

Pigloo x


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi all!

Im back must of not bookmarked the old part 12!  LOL 

Berry - congrats on your BFP!!!! awesome news!  The things i felt on gestone were HOT, disruptive sleep but that was steroids mainly, and a bit of constipation but nothing major oh and bloated!

AFM - I am now 18 weeks!  Yes you might say time has flown but not for me LOL still on monthly drips just had my last ILS a week ago and having my retest in a couple of days    for good results as my CD3 and CD19+5 is always high. Have my 20week scan soon cant wait to find out if all still ok and find out flavours. 

Agate- wow!  you dont have long left to go too!  how you doing with your drips etc?  I remember the last time you had high NKs - so good to see you almost there so happy for you.

Hi to all else.

How many other BFPs have I missed

Cozy hi - how you doing?

Sx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Pigloo I think you need to take the list of meds from Dr G - I doubt your GP would believe a list of meds you got off 'some girl on the net'.  Your GP would be very unlikely to prescribe such a long course without more info - as for uncomplicated C infections the standard Tx would often be 1 x azithromycin or 10 days doxy but not all of those meds together.  The issue with this type of C is that, presumably you've had it a long time, so it may be harder to shift than an infection that you'd just caught, so the standard short courses of antiBs are less likely to be enough to kill it off - and ideally you want to hit it hard and get rid of it, because each time you take not quite enough antiBs to get rid of it, its more likely to develop resistance to antiBs as its the tougher bugs that survive each time (so you kill off the easy to kill ones and then leave a population of super tough ones to reproduce and take over).

A proton pump inhibitor is a drug that inhibits the chemical process in your stomach that produces stomach acid (protons).  So basically its a indigestion/ant-acid drug that doesn't have any calcium/magnesium in it (unlike basic stuff like rennies). You can sign up to bnf.org for free and look up any drug you want and see its basic price and side effects etc.    Hopefully it won't give you side effects and it should reduce the chance of nausea/upset stomach when you are on the antiBs.  

Dr G will be happy to give you a Px - but I just assumed it would be cheaper to get them on NHS Px  You can check though because the basic prices (that somewhere like asda would charge) for each drug are on bnf.org - so you can see whether its cheaper to get a private Px or get one from your GP (bear in mind that you need enough for 2 of you)... maybe it would actually be cheaper on a private Px... do you have to pay £7.20 for each separate drug per person on an NHS Px?

As to telling your clinic - I'm not sure.  It all depends on what sort of reception you get.  I think they might need to know about stuff like clexane (they will want you to confirm that you will stop it from trigger to after EC) and I guess if you have to delay then its perfectly reasonable to tell them that you have tested positive for C and need to treat it and get the all clear before your Tx - but maybe you don't need to say anymore about it than that?


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Saffa - lovely to hear from you and so glad that all is going so well xx

Sorry for the me post but I'm having a meltdown. I'm 8dp 5dt and I'm spotting... It's brown but it's completely panicked me. I know what i'd say to others and that's that it's not red so not to worry but I'm not very good at listening to myself. I was at work when I wiped & had to cope with getting out of the office before melting down. Now back at home with my feet up but think it's all over. Is it too soon to do a test? Guessing that as it won't be first pee it won't give me an accurate answer.... ARGH!!! Also - I'm on 100mg gestone... if you were me would you do a pessary now?

Nic xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Pigloo:
Day 1: 4 x Flagyl (metronidazole) 500mg = 2000mg = 10 x 200mg (much much cheaper than 4 x 500mg tabs) - 21 tab pack would be enough for 2 people £1.09 (compared to up to £28.43 for a 21 tab pack of 500mg tabs).
Day 2: 4 x zithromax (azithromycin) 250mg - need 4 packets of 4 for 2 people for day 2 and day 25. Each pack is £7.16 = total £28.64
Day 3-24: Vibramycin 100mg am and pm (Doxycycline) =21 days x 2 x 100mg x 2 people = 84 = 11 packets of 8. Each pack is £1.25 = total £13.75
Day 25: 4 x zithromax 250mg
omeprazole 20mg x 25 x 2 people = 2 x £1.77

So the cheapest you could get it privately would be something like £47 and that assumes you can get the flagyl prescribed as the cheaper 200mg tabs - otherwise it would be more like £74.

On an NHS script I guess it would be 4 drugs x 2 people = 8 x £7.20 = £57.60

don't shoot me if I've got the maths wrong though!

*Niccad:* as you may remember I had heavy bleeding on and off until well into 2nd tri... If you want to add another pessary, than I can't see any reason not to - but if you do, I THINK you would need to stay on the increased dose as you do not want to be going up and down. 8+5 = 13 dpo - might show up on something sensitive like first response (25iu), possibly not on something like clearblue 50 iu - but you still won't be sure - so it depends if it would freak you out if you see BFN at this point. some ladies would say that if you drink a bit less and hold your pee for a couple of hours it will be like an early morning sample, but I would think the last thing you want to do if you are spotting is to stop drinking - you need to be as hydrated as poss for the best chance.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

*Niccad -* Hun I was told to up my pessaries when I started bleeding 12dpet but i was not on gestone. I got a positive test from 8dpet which got progessivly darker each day. Don't panic yet hun, listen to your own advice.

*Agate -*Aw thanks for looking into that hun  I might see if GP will prescribe it then. I really want to get started on ABs but going to have to be patient and just wait until next week when I can speak to Dr G.

I assume that I will need to budget for another Hidden C test to check that this has all gone once I have finished ABs. Oh I hope that I can get the course all done and dusted before next AF around 24th -26th June otherwise that will delay things again.  I could just scrape it but knowing my luck AF will come early. If i am nearing the end of the ABs do you think I could just do another test rather than having to wait for AF at end of july as I am going to have to tell clinic when I want to start and I was going to say begining of July at this rate I'm going to have to say begining of August!

Well I'm off out so I'll drop in later, Agate thanks so much for your help this morning, I really appreciate it  

Pigloo x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Niccard  hunni, I had some brown blood day before test day I was so convinced AF was on her way I put a towel on but had nothing on it other then a little bit of beige cm. I am sure it will be fine hunni, as you said its brown and its only spotting. Could you go for an early blood test? It might put your mind at rest hun. I am  it all works out for you sweetie - keep saying the mantra *THIS HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT* .

Agate I hope you are doing well and relaxing hunni  .

Pigloo sorry its was a positive result, I hope you get everything sorted out and you have a helpful GP. 

Hi to everyone else.
Ells


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Pigloo: I hate to give you more bad news - please don't shoot me! but you are apparently supposed to wait for an extra AF before you retest C.  The reason is that in the first AF you will be shedding the lining that the C bugs are living in- hopefully they will all be dead due to the antiBs - but a PCR test only tests for the presence of DNA - it can't distinguish between the DNA from dead bugs and live bugs.  So even if all the bugs are dead, you would probably still show a positive at that point.  You can test on that first AF, but if the test comes back + you won't know if its a real + or not.  The ladies on the C thread on the greece section are the experts though, not me.  I haven't even done the test.


----------



## Bling1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

Pigloo - I am so sorry that you tested positive. But shifting the C could make all the difference for you and after this is over you will hopefully get your child. But I know how hard it is to wait. Good luck with it all.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

niccad- i hope your feeling a bit better. Its brown !! Brown is good!!!!! xxx


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Niccad - thinking of you      


Pigloo - sorry to hear it was positive    We used the protocol that Agate has just posted and I'm almost ready to retest. We were told by Greece, also by Dr G, that we should wait 6 weeks after finishing the ABs to retest. Some ladies even waited for 3 AFs    I had what they called a "strong positive" so I'm retesting just to be sure but I doubt it will have cleared. I'm preparing myself to start this other protocol that was mentioned here already    I hope you do well on ABs. Some people really didn't have troubles with it but I think Omeprazole is indeed a good idea. Also, make sure you've eaten before taking Doxy as we felt this helped with side effects. Best of luck   


Bling - are you home?   


Hello everyone else, I hope you're well


----------



## JasmineX (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Agate, 

Huge thank you for your advice   

Well I was quite pleased not to have too many issues. Yes, Dr G has recommended stronger progesterone for my next tx and cyclogest on natural cycles, also I need to have two LIT injections 4 weeks apart. 

(My cytokines were normal TNF:14.6 and IFN 6.2)

He didn't recommend prednisolone - I guess all the other stuff looked OK? I think I'm quite lucky as that all seems minimal. I will stay on aspirin and do clexane shots from ET as I was already diagnosed with sticky blood.

That was the good news! The bad news is  I tested a weak positive for hidden C!!!

So now DH and I are set to start the antibiotics next Monday, after our weekend away. DH is so upset he won't be able to drink during the world cup, whilst I am secretly pleased about him having to stop completely   

Here is what I picked up from the pharmacy (John Bell and Croydon, just close to fertility academy) today:

Metronidazole
Doxycycline
Omeprazole
Zithromaxin

Pigloo - it is a pain having to delay treatment, but it has to be worth it to get rid of this nasty bug which could have been causing the problem all the time.

I am a bit distraught that we have to use condoms for the whole of the antibiotic treatment. After 2.5 years of not using them!!! And having to miss a month of trying naturally..  

Still the best thing is we have found it, and now we can get rid of it.

Be gone, evil C!!!   

Take care all

 

Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## ClaireBuc (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi all, havn't posted on the section before but have received invaluable info from agate.  I have had my immune tests done and agate kindly gave me advice on them but have not yet been back to mr Gorgy for a discussion as to what to do next.  

The problem is that I wasnt able to do the C test last month as my period after the d & c didnt come back as heavy and after major panics and a visit to Barts to see if they would do the Hysteroscopy, High Uterine Swab and the Semen Culture and Sensitivety tests I was advised that they do not believe I need them and it is a waste of time, a scan was done to check if they could see any damage but they believe all looks good. I am due to do my next tx at Barts in August, would Mr Gorgy continue with the Immune treatment without all these other tests or where does this leave me, unfortunately due to my age time is of the essence. Just totally confused as to what to do next, Dr Gorgy has advised that for me to do a private Hysteroscopy it would be very expensive so for him to say that at my initiall appointment i daren't think how much it would be.

My doctor at barts has said she is happy to prescribe all the drugs as advised by Dr Gorgy and that she will arrange for the drips to be done at home and if Mr Gorgy could not fit me in for the lit she would arrange for Mr Armstrong to do it as he is her friend!

Any advice is greatly appreciated

pigloo - sorry to hear about the positive result.

niccad- as previously stated brown blood is ok, in both my previous pregnancy's i bleed early on but it was red blood, even so the baby still continued to grow and i believe my miscarriages have everything to do with my immune issues. Each time i was told to increase the progesterone and the last pregnancy i doubled it, i was advised that this would not harm either myself or the baby so if you can do it for peace of mind.

Claire x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Claire: Dr G is pretty flexible so if there are tests you don't want, I very much doubt that he won't continue with whatever other Tx he has suggested for you, if you decide to skip them - it is your Tx after all.

I am not sure that Dr A has got his licence back yet to do LIT - but IMHO I wouldn't bother with him- I wasn't at all impressed with him.  You can get LIT with Dr T in Athens who is really good, or with Dr G who is just starting to do LIT (I think he has a waiting list of about 1 month at the moment).

I think maybe the next thing to do would be to have a follow up consult with Dr G and decide what you want to do?  If you do decide you want any of those tests, I am sure you can get them done through Dr G privately (via TDL) so maybe you should talk through with him why he thinks you need them?  Otherwise, if your other doc can prescribe all the same drugs as Dr G, if that's what you want, then that sounds reasonable too.  Maybe you have to go with whatever feels right - but its always difficult as often 2 doctors have totally different opinions, so you have to decide for yourself what you want?

good luck


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks girls for your kind words and as ever good advice and support. I guess waiting a couple of months is better than rushing into things.

Agate - don't worry about advising me that I may have to wait longer, I guess its better in the long run.

Jasmine - Sorry you have got the dreaded C too, I am interested to hear that you have a *weak positive*. How do you know it is weak?

Mousky _ and you know yours is a *strong positive??* Good luck with re-test hun  

I guess I won't know until I speak to Dr G whether mine is weak or strong, although I have copies of my test results, can I tell from those?

Pigloo x


----------



## JasmineX (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Pigloo, 

My result was 1.3 X 103, and Dr G said that is a weak one and he thinks it should clear with one round of anitbiotics. You will get the exact result when you see him.

Good luck with it   

Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Jasmine - I'm so jealous!    Mine was 4.3x10 to the power of 7     


Pigloo - some people (including Agate) have indicated these numbers don't mean that much etc. However, Penny and now even Dr G still say strong/weak negative.


I was under the impression that the ladies with "strong positives" needed more than one course of ABs but I'm sure it's not a rule!


----------



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Niccad - thinking of you.

Pigloo - sorry to hear about the + C test.  Sending you   

Nice to meet you Jasmine. xx

Saffa - lovely to hear your news.  Congrats on 18 weeks!!!

Mousky - hoping that horrible C bug has been nuked by the AB's.  

Hi to Clairbuc.

How're you doing Berry.  Sending you and your beanies    and   

Ells - hope all's well with you and your LO's.  xx

Desi, how're you doing? x

Bling, hope you're ok.

Agate, sending you and your LO   

Hello and    to Swinny, Mags, ShellieG, Donkey, Peanuts and all the other F&G ladies.  Sending you all loads of    So sorry to those that I've missed.

Loads of love,

Em.x


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Girls

My results say:

The specimen received was found *POSITIVE *(4,7 x104 copies using /ug DNA) for the presence of Chlamydiae DNA using RealTimePCR (Sensitivity 100 copies per sample and specificity over 95%)

Does anyone know if this is weak or strong??

Minxy - thanks for the  

Pigloo


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi girls 

Niccad - its not over yet lovely keep     

Pigloo- that hidden C is a nightmare 

Ive just phoned my doc surgery and spoke to receptionist she put me on to the nurse who is phoning the GUM  cinic to see if i can have the mycoplasma - ureaplasma tests im hoping they will let me as when i phoned last time they said i need to be refered by doctor     i wil let you know how i get on

Hope all you girls enjoying the weather 

R    xx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Ratsy - Do you mean Hidden C in general is a nightmare or my tests results   

Sorry to sound like a plank but what are the mycoplasma - unreplasma tests?

Pigloo


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Pigloo- aww soz ment the hidden C test aww soz i didnt mean to worry you    

Im not sure about the results mine was negative so havnt looked into it properly 

Those ABS should sort it 

Im not sure what they are either but DR G  recommending alot of women have them and semen culture test for dp so im trying to have them 

R x


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Ratsy - I thought you meant HIdden C in general but then i thought ooh maybe she means my test results   

My DP has had semen sensitivity and culture test done and we are waiting to get results this week.

I am now a a member of the Hidden C board, bloody hell, i'll be on every board on here before long, donor, immunes, Hidden C..... 

I just hope that this is not going to be another nail in our coffin and that it can all be sorted out with ABs, I read someone talking about using donor eggs as she has Hidden C    Hopefully its not going to come to that, i produced 16 last time and donated half and my recipient got a BFP so taking some comfort in that.  I hope she is still pregnant  I has a VERY shortlived BFP.

Pigloo x


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

AWWW  bless you not having a very good time lately      

It just goes on and on the best person to speak to about hidden C  is diane she knows her stuff and i trust diane and what she says as shes done it all 

Can i ask you where your dh had his semen culture tests does it take long to come back ??

Im hoping dp can have it done at GUM clinic   

I thought i was all sorted but now this and i feel i must get it done i dont like to miss anything out 

Thanks pigloo 

R   xxx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Ratsy - Dr G told us GP would do S,C &S test so we went there and got them done.

Pigloo


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Pigloo - in theory, anything which is something x10^4 is 10 times stronger than something which is x 10^3, but 10 times weaker than something which is x 10^5, and 100 times weaker than something which is 10^6, 1000 times weaker than something which is x 10^7 etc .... does that make sense? So I would GUESS yours is fairly weak - but not as weak as Jasmine's - but I've been told by someone who is an expert in PCR that these sorts of results are better seen as a positive or a negative rather than reading too much into the numbers because their numerical accuracy isn't very reliable.

On the donor egg front, I think if you are young with good ovarian reserve (which you must be from your history), C is less likely to be so damaging to your eggs as for someone who is older with poor reserve - don't panic.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Pigloo - 

Soz to be a pain did your dh have it actually done at the docs ??

And did he have it done on day of appointment ??

Reason im asking is if DP has to go to docs it will mean time off work which is hard for him with his job so it will mean whole day off so just wanted to make sure you do the test same day 

Thanks 

R    xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Ratsy - don't know for sure, but maybe for semen culture & sensitivity - he could produce the sample at home, and then you could tuck it into your bra (to keep it at body temp) and take it to the local hospital or wherever they analyse it.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi 

Ratsy - he went to see GP and he told him to make an apt with nurse.  He made an apt for another day and went down another day with it. Drs surgery at end of our road.  I think they then sent it off to lab?  


Agate - yes my AMH and FSH are ok and i produced a good no of eggs last time so hopefully this can all be sorted (speedily   )

Pigloo x


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks girls 

I will ask at dps surgery tomo were in different docs its a pain   

I will try and sort somthing out tomo 

Thanks 

R    xxx


----------



## ClaireBuc (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Agate for your help.

Already decided that I would prefer to get Lit from Dr Gorgy or from Athens as it seems everyone is really happy with their treatment, its not that i dont want the tests done it's just getting someone to agree to do them without me having to pay for everything privately, i've had a total of 3 miscarriages now and should be able to get these tests through the nhs but as you say they all have a different opinion. 

Since my post i have received a call from Barts and will be seeing a doctor on tuesday, although not my consultant and it is completely seperate from where i do my tx hopefully i can convince them to do the hysteroscopy etc, but not convinced as on nhs.

I will definately book my appointment with Dr Gorgy as I need to sort out what immune treatments i need, fortunately my doctor at Barts is pretty flexible with whatever i want to do, so hopefully this will be 4th time lucky.

Claire


----------



## Desi (Jan 20, 2010)

Evening ladies, last reply from me before I am off to bed ( need to listen to the advise of my dear FF friend).  

I had my CD10 scan for FET yesterday, the dominant follicle was already quite large. So I had to start with the ovulation test today. Not yet positive this morning, am happy as my DH is abroad over the weekend and I would not like the idea of having our last FET without him   . Will keep you informed.

Take care and night night.
Desi.
Xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning everyone. Thanks for all your reassurances yesterday... the spotting seems to have stopped. I've also got the start of a coldsore!! Haven't had one for years and years so can only assume that my immunes are well and truly surpressed. Any idea if there's an issue with coldsore creams?? 

Desi - fingers crossed that you ovulate after the weekend. What day were your embies frozen? With my last FET I didn't actually get them back until 5 days after my LH surge so you should be ok


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Niccad: for zovirax cream - the manufacturers seem to say that its not suitable for pg. But the info on it says that the amount that its actually absorbed through the skin is very small and therefore unlikely to be a problem. http://www.otispregnancy.org/files/acyclovir.pdf I'd THINK its better to treat it than to not treat it. You will want to make sure you are getting plenty of protein and maybe take an L-lysine supplement?

very best of luck for your test.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi

I'm going to phone Dr G's secretary this morning and see if she can fax the precription today for the ABs for this dreaded C rather than me wait until next week when I speak to him and then I can get started. DP doesn't want to start until the week after next as we are going away with friends to a caravan so he might start after me. We are using donor sperm so it shouldn't affect tx but I told him he can't come near me until he is clear









If I take the faxed px to a local chemist will they give it to me if I pay private fees or will they only do NHS prescriptions? I'm just thinking of cutting out my GP as I will have to get an appt and he'll prob be funny about giving me the prescription as I just had a Vaginal swab a couple of weeks back and it came back negative for anything. DP should get his Semen Culture and Sensitivity tests back this week so it will be intersting to see what they show up.

If I need to obtain meds private were do I go if not local Chemist?

Also if I start the ABs in the next few days, I am due a period in next 21-24 days (June) so this will prob be before i finish the tablets does this mean that I have to have two periods before I retest i.e period at end of August or can I test period at end of July?

Thanks ladies


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

pigloo: replied on your other thread but don't know the answer to your timing question.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Agate

Thanks for your reply on the other thread.

I have just spoken to Akbil and unfortunately I cannot get my prescription until I have spoken to Dr Gorgy which means I will have to wait until next week when I have my TSH bloods to give him and I have spoken to our NHS clinic about tx plan.

Pigloo x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Agate - you really are the font of all knowledge. Thanks so much. I'm now sat with one of those stupid looking plasters on my lip. How are you feeling? do you have another drip this week? xx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Niccad - Good to hear the bleeding has eased, did you take another Pessary?

Yes Agate you are the fountain of all knowledge   

Pigloo x


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi girls 

Just heard back from my docs they phoned the GUM  clinic and she said just come down its a walk in      they told my sis i had to be refered when she phoned    so im going tommorow it opens at 8.15 so il be there early im dreading it , Also going to see DP receptionist today and see if she can help us out as he dosnt really need to see the doc its the nurse so if doc can just refer him to the nurse that would be brilliant , but as we all know nothing is EVER that simple   

Niccad - hope the bleeding has stopped lovely   I wouldnt worry bout the cold sore a friend from my clinic aslo had cold sore when waiting for results and she has now got a beautifull baby girl 1 mth old so i def wouldnt look anything into that 

Pigloo- aww bless id just wait and get loads of loving in before the ABS      and have a lil drink as you wish you had when your on them 

Agate - hope your ok lovely   

Berry - it was lovely talking to you in chat   

What gorgeous weather were having not a cloud in the sky     

R    xx


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Does anyone know how long it takes to get results back for mycoplasma / ureplasma 

Thanks 

R x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Ladies: Just been told this news about Cath34: "baby boy born at 14.03 via c section,6lb 5oz. Hari Andrew.mum and baby are fine".  Congratulations Cath!!!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Awwwwww congratulations Cath34!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How lovely!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations cath    lovely news Your a mummy 

Niccad - goodluck for tommorow lovely    

R x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

niccad- lots and lots and LOTSSSSSSSS of luck for tomorrow !!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Cath -    on your baby   


Niccad -    


xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Wow Cath amazing news!!  Congratulations on your beautiful blue bundle. ! 

Niccard sending you tons of luck, I am sure you will have good news hunni   .

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay   .

Ells


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Diane i was wondering if you could help me youve been to serum do you happen to know how far from DR T clinic it is 

Ive been recommended a lovely place to eat by a ff it was penny who told her but dont know where serum is 

Thanks 

R    xxx


----------



## Bling1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ratsy, I pm you. It is just two stops on the metro and a 5-10 min walk.


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies  

No wonder I thought it went all quiet - I didnt realise there was a new page    - I will attempt some personals but there are so many pages to catch up on I doubt I will be able to do many.

Berry - Massive congratulations hunni - Im so  happy for ya xxx

Niccad - Good luck for testing tomorrow        

Cath - Congratulations to you and your dh on the birth of your son  xxx

AFM - My last scan I had 16 follies on my left and 14 on my right. They think I should get between 17 and 21 eggs to share with my recipient so fingers crossed. My egg collection is tomorrow at 9.30am.

A big hello to Agate, Ratsy, mousky and anyone else I may have missed.

    and     to all


Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pigloo, its not too bad and it is possible that one round of antibiotics will be enough (although we all respond differently) mine was 1.3 x10*8 to start with.

Ratsy, my sexual health clinic didn't actually test for ureaplasma/mycoplasma so couldn't do it...........

Diane


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Eeek, my computer just cut out but now I'm back.......

Ratsy, I was also going to say Serum is only 5 minutes in a cab from Mr Ts or 2 stops on the same tube line. They have a map on their website of where they are. 

Cath, congratulations!   

Niccad, hope its all calmed down now

Hugs to everyone else


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

bookmarking


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Bling / Diane 

Diane i hope now my clinic tests for it il go mad ive got be there by 7ish i wont be happy if they say no     

Dp has a doc appointment for his 

R    xxx


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Thumbelina - wow, that was fast! Best of luck for tomorrow!     


ratsy - my DH has an appt with GP tomorrow for Dr T's blood and culture & sensitivity SA    I hope it works. He'll also ask if I can get a swab or if I need to go to a STD clinic    I just want to get rid of it.


Has anyone ever bought Humira in Greece? I was wondering if I could get it there with an english px. Well, my TB results are taking forever to come back coz the doctor responsible for it isn't there    so I think I won't be taking it before LIT following Dr G advice    I guess it shouldn't be so relevant since my TNF-a were only a bit high and I'm expecting them to go down after 2 shots. Does it make sense? 


xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Mousky: how would you get the humira home?  It MUST be kept refrigerated all the time - otherwise the active ingredient is degraded.  I guess you could take an ice box, but you'd want it to be a good one and you'd need frozen blocks for it which could be a hassle.  I got the impression that lots of drugs that we can only get with a Px in the UK could be bought without a Px in greece though.

Thumbelina: good luck for your EC

Niccad: hoping for good news from you tomorrow!


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Agate - I remember you once posted a link with some "medical containers", do you think that could work? I don't know if it would be possible. If not I'll probably have to go to the UK to get it. Here it's more expensive.


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

those are the containers that they use to ship it round the UK - so yes, I'm sure they work.  But basically its a polystyrene ice box (like a disposable version of a 'beer cooler') and inside there are two frozen blocks making a sandwich with the humira packet between 2 thin bits of polystyrene - to stop the humira freezing - in a sealed plastic bag (to stop it gettting soggy) in between the 2 frozen blocks.  So I guess it can be done, maybe your hotel would let you freeze the blocks there?

Maybe you could ask the serum ladies what pharmacy they use and then give them a call and ask them about humira (and maybe even if they can supply it with an ice shipping pack when you collect it)?


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Great advice    Will see if it can be done


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratsy &others doing the microplasma & ureaplasma tests......

I too am struggling to get the microplasma & ureaplasma tests done for both myself and my DH. Here's what I've been told from my GP, the pathology microbiologist and Dr. Gorgy himself over the past few days.

GP: Most GPS' won't test for microplasma and ureaplasma as they are not standard tests and not recognised amongst standard pathology (especially in NHS hospitals which is where pretty much most if not all GP samples go).

DR. GORGY: he said there are 3 possible options to get the test done (a) via a GP if you can find one that does it (b) test done using the same menstrual sample taken for hidden C and sent to Athens or (c) get Dr. G to do a HVS and they will test for microplasma and ureaplasma at the same time.

TIMING: If you go with option (b) then it is done at the start of the cycle. If you do option (c) that has to be done in the middle of your cycle. Both result take about 2 - 5 days to get back.

COST: Dr. G told me that to do option (b) it would cost £200. I will know more tomorrow what the cost of option (c) is, but if anyone else out there has already had the microplasma and ureaplasma test via him and can let us know what it cost, that would be great.


These 2 tests are the last ones that my DH and I need to get done before we start out next round of IVF currently scheduled for mid June. My DH's culture & sensitivity test was done via GP and my HVS was also done via our GP. 

Hope this helps!

CS


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

PS. *Ratsy & Diane* - many thanks for your feedback a few days ago about the microplasma and ureaplasma tests - much appreciated. I've been flat chat busy since then and only able to get online to the FF tonight for the first time since then!


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Cath - Congrats hun, you baby arrive exactly an hour after my friends baby today   

Diane - I'm just curious but did it only take you one round of ABs to shift you C?

Pigloo x


----------



## Desi (Jan 20, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Wow Cath, how wonderful, hope you and DS are doing well?!

Question:
I have heard that Viagra is sometimes prescribed, 4x 25mg per day.
Why is this?
Better blood flow to womb??
Do any of you know if Dr. G also prescribes it?

Our karyotyping, fragile X and Y deletion came back negative, so green light on something finally.

Enjoy the lovely weather!!!!

Night, night.
Desi.
xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Desi: viagra is used to try and thicken a thin lining.  It tends to only be used in ladies who have had problems previously with a thin lining.  It has to be used vaginally (not orally).  I am pretty sure that Dr G does prescribe it to ladies who need it.


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pigloo, No I went from 1.3X10*8 to  about 5x10*4, in my re-test I also added the ureaplasma and mycoplasma and the mycoplasma came back positive. So I am now on a 2nd lot of antibiotics to address the remaining 10*4 and mycoplasma.

CLS, hope you get the testing sorted and can move on soon. I did option (b)

Thumbelina, good luck with the EC!  

Ratsy, hoping it all goes well tomorrow

Cath, yes Dr. Gorgy can prescribe viagra, we have discussed it. I have always taken it in my rounds to thicken my womb lining (it does that by as you rightly say increasing blood flow to the womb). Interestingly, Sher believes it has to be the viagra pessaries to be of most benefit rather than oral so if anyone is aware of how I can get a hold of those let me know.

Diane x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

can I ask when you get the hidden C found what is the treatment I see people have antibiotics but doesn't this cause more problems like thrush?
dawn


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Newday

TX with strong ABs for 25 days

Yes ABs do cause Thrush and apparently you need to take a probiotic to help maintain the balance down 'there'.

I'm not happy about taking these strong ABs to be honest as they don't sound very pleasent and i'm not sure about what effects they can have on your cycle, some girls have reported it upsetting their cycles

I'm going to speak to Dr G next week and ask him a few questions on these issues before I start pumping mysef full of these things.

Pigloo x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thumbelina thinking of you today - sounds like you will have a nice crop of juicey eggies.   

Niccard               

Hi to everyone else   .

Ells


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Newday, I had a very bad case of thrush more to the end of AB course    I was taking a probiotic already but it didn't help. I had to use a cream and the whole thing stopped after I was finished with the meds. I don't want to scare you as I'm sure most people were OK but this was only one of my lovely side effects!   


Pigloo - I've had no problems with my cycle. Tbh, if anything, my AF was more normal than ever    Of course, you must decide what's the best option for you but like everyone else has said, your levels didn't sound that awful - like mine!     - so it should really clear with one go of ABs   


Agate - do you know something called FRIO wallet? I read on ********    about someone using it to transport their Humira while travelling long distances. I'm planning to call ABBOTT and ask more details about temperature etc. This, of course, if I can take Humira    


Thumbelina - let us know how you got on     


Niccad - how are you? any news?    


A big   to everyone else!


xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

I got a positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm in total shock. I never ever thought this was going to happen and can't quite believe it - 4th time lucky! HCG was 62 this morning so looks like only one of them stuck... Please please please stay with me...

Thank you all for your lovely messages
A smiling and slightly shakey Nic xxx


----------



## Bling1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wonderful news Niccad, lets hope this is the lucky one. Congratulations!!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

niccad- YEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXX


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fantastic news Niccad!!!! 

Sx


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Niccad - how wonderful!!


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Aw Niccad I'm really chuffed for you, just been reading your signature and you were due a BFP and you GOT IT YAY  YAY  YAY!!!!

Pigloo x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fab fab fab news Nic! You must be on cloud 9! *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Ells


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies   

Thank you for your kind messages xxx

Niccad - YAY - Congratulations hunni.. Im so happy for u xxx

Sorry for no personals but Im still feeling a bit dizzy from ec.. lol

Well I had ec today and got a whopping 32 eggies so 16 for me and 16 for recipient    - They just told me to keep an eye on things and drink plenty of water as I am high risk for ohss. They havent said anything bout delaying et though. Im just a bit worried cos I havent been to wee since ec and really dont want ohss or to have the rest of tx delayed. Oh well.

Sending lots of         

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

thumbelina- wow thats a lot of eggs!!!! Great hun... welldone!!! Make sure you rest up now... your nxt for ur bfp  xxx

I'm so worried that i'm gonna lose this baby... every day i'm thinking "i wonder if my hcg has went up!?" i'm feeling so so so nervous about it and i just wanna cry. I hate this!!!! 

Berry xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Niccad: congratulations!!  I knew it... I wonder if I should go into stock market investing or future telling or something.. best of luck for you next BHCG.

Thumbelina: that's a lot of eggs. good luck for your call tomorrow.

Mousky: no I haven't heard of that.

Diane: is it not possible to insert the oral tabs vaginally like you can do with progynova?  I wonder what Choice did.


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

berry55 said:


> I'm so worried that i'm gonna lose this baby... every day i'm thinking "i wonder if my hcg has went up!?" i'm feeling so so so nervous about it and i just wanna cry. I hate this!!!!


Berry I know its hard - but you have come a really long way already. You've finally got your TNFa down and got your BFP which is a big deal - and your LAD is good too. You've probably only got a few weeks before you start feeling sick all day, so maybe you can try and do some more emotionally bolstering stuff at the moment - like scouring ebay for maternity clothes or fantasy shopping for prams or something. You've got to start believing that everything will be ok for baby's sake. He/she/they need a good, calm, host mum now! So you've really got a full time job on your hands now sorting out the best diet that you can, being as calm and happy as you can, doing little bits of gentle exercise, drinking loads of fluids and resting a lot. A x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks agate  xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow thumbelina what a lot of golden eggs!  Make sure you keep up your water and protein and remeber if you dont feel right and still cant go to the loo phone your clinic.  Good luck for your phone call in the morning.

Berry hun, there is no reason for this not to work and for your keep that baby/those babies growing strong and healthy for the next 8-9 months.  You have done everything right, listen to Agate - you need to relax for your little one(s).   

Hi to everyone else,  hope you are all enjoying the lovely summery weather!
Ells


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Niccad, congratulations! Wonderful news!   

Newday, i had 26 days of antibiotics and didn't get thrush (touch wood), but some people are more susceptable than others e.g. my sister gets it even on 10 days of antibiotics.

Berry, I know how hard it is when you have had bad experiences before, I even started calling it the 4WW, but all we can do is hope and pray and take each day as it comes. You have done alot of different things this time to make it different, so you have done all that you can. Try stay calm (although I am the neurotic HCG tracker with various excel charts and betabase website comparisons so I can't talk!!!)    I'm praying for that heartbeat for you   

Agate, did Choice have pessaries rather than oral tablets? Gorgy doesn't see to have a method of supply and suggested asking Sher's clinic for them. From what I have heard they are ground up and packed into a pessary rather than just the tablet (which I suspect would just fall out as its pretty small! sorry TMI!)
Thumbelina, Wow that's loads, what a crop, what clinic were you with? As Ells said drink lots to keep the OHSS away    

Hugs to everyone else, 

Diane x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Diane: I don't know - but could you pm her? 
I do know that the progynova tabs are teeny tiny (like a bcp)- but you can still use them vag - I can say from experience that progynova don't fall out - even though you'd think they might - and they don't turn your CM blue either (which I thought they would because they have a blue sugar coating). 
I do remember Dr S replied recently on SIRM forum about which US pharmacy he recommends for estrogen pessaries, so maybe its the same place for V/sildenafil pessaries - I don't believe its impossible to import meds from the US if you need to.


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Agate, I'll check out the SIRM website (and PM choice), good tip!

Diane


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

How much is a early preg scan at Dr Gorgy?? xx


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Thumbellina - that's a lot of eggs    Take good care of yourself and best of luck for your phone call tomorrow    


Berry - I can understand you're afraid but let's hope this is the one for you     



We spoke to Abbott and they're going to send us a travelling kit for the Humira shots    It's a bit more expensive to buy it in Greece so I'll buy it here in BE. 


Mousky xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

berry55 said:


> How much is a early preg scan at Dr Gorgy?? xx


£120 I think - same for all scans.


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Mousky said:


> We spoke to Abbott and they're going to send us a travelling kit for the Humira shots  It's a bit more expensive to buy it in Greece so I'll buy it here in BE.


perhaps you could let sunshineamsterdam know. I think she is trying to work out whether to get it in netherlands, uk or greece. Is it more or less than £750? she was asking about it on the LIT needed thread.


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Just saw her post


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

agate said:


> berry55 said:
> 
> 
> > How much is a early preg scan at Dr Gorgy?? xx
> ...


Thanks agate. I think i will book a early scan with Dr gorgy when i go for my LIT (i will be 7 weeks) I found out tonight that my DH will not be able to come to my scan at my clinic with me and i really dont think i can face going to the scan on my own. I just am soooooooooo scared. 
xxxx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Hi all, well firstly, huge congrats to Cath - i've seen a pic and Hari is gorgeous!! Well done hon!  

And whoever was asking about the viagra tabs - yes Choice did take the oral tablets and use them vaginally so did Cath - and they both have their little bundles of joy now so maybe that helped   

Niccad - great news on your BFP, here's    this is a sticky one for you.  

Berry - hang on in there lovely, it is a very nerve wracking time but your Hcg numbers were great so try to take some comfort from that.  You have to take each day at a time and it is a very long 9 months. 

AFM I'm hopping mad, I had a call from Akvile this pm to say that LIT on Tues has been cancelled and Dr G is doing no LIT next week.  Wouldn't tell me the problem and can't guarantee that it will be resolved by the 15th which is when I'm currently booked in for.  This is probably going to mess up my whole cycle which, once again, I'd just got around to believing might actually start this time    Sometimes I really wonder if someone is trying to send me a message to give up now!  Sorry gals for the rant but I just can't believe it.  I wonder what the problem is, it would have been nice to have some explanation.  Was anyone else booked in next week??  

Re: the mycoplasma & ureaplasma - I got mine done on the NHS but I don't really understand because I wasn't asked what stage of my monthly cycle it was so hope it doesn't matter??   

Right, off to bed for me,  my DD has a cold or something and has already woken up 3 times so its gonna be a loooooonnnnngggggggg night!!!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

sarahh said:


> Re: the mycoplasma & ureaplasma - I got mine done on the NHS but I don't really understand because I wasn't asked what stage of my monthly cycle it was so hope it doesn't matter??


If its a pcr test, I GUESS they probably just want you not to be bleeding at the time, as depending which chemicals they use, some of the enzymes in blood might interfere with the test.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi girls i went to the gum clinic today and asked for the tests ureaplasma and the doc said they dnt do them she phoned local hos and the head of the lab said no and he wldnt even know where to send them the doc at clinic said they dnt even do this test in this country as its still under re-search i waited 3hrs to hear that im fumin niccad- congratulations lovely im so pleased for u  Rxxx


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Niccad, wohooooo! Congrats on your sticky bean. Did you cycle at the argc this time?
Zeka x


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

ratsy - how frustrating!   what are you going to do now? I haven't had mine done either. Our GP is trying to figure out where I can have a swab. He didn't know if it was a special high swab?    DH sent his sample yesterday so I take it as they test myco/ureaplasma here in Belgium


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

just bobbin on to say a big congrats to Nicaad! Very happy for u hun!


Been away for the week visiting family so not been on much. Read back and theres been much going on, sorry to all those with hidden c +. Just finished my ab's last friday and felt SO much better off them.
X


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Thumbelina - 32 eggs!! Wow, your sharer must be absolutely over the moon. I hope that you are you gulping back the liquids x

mag - great news that you've finished the ABs

Berry - how are you doing??

Thank you all for your lovely messages yesterday. The clinic called me back in first thing this morning and my HCG has gone up to 100 (from 62). They want me back again tomorrow as they said they want to closely monitor me as the levels started on the low side. A bit worried but after some googling I'm more calm... Stick stick stick little embie!! Quick question - as my OTD was a friday I wasn't able to redo my immunes & will have to wait for monday. That means results not until wed at the earliest. If you were me would you just book in for ILs on Monday I don't see the downside but am not sure what ARGC will say, but given I can't have IVIG I don't see the issue. perhaps I should just wait for the results to see if I actually need them?! Thoughts? xxx

Big hello to all xxxxxx


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Thank you so much for your lovely messages ladies 

Berry - Thank you hun - I really hope so    - Aww berry Just think of your lovely embie/s settling in really nicely for the next 8 months.. I know how hard it is but    thinking hun

Diane1972 - Thanks hun - I am cycling with CRM London. Funny enough I actually feel the best that I have after my last 2 egg collections   

Niccad - Good luck for your test tomorrow   

AFM - I got a call from the embryologist today and out of my 16 eggs, 13 were fertilised and 10 are doing well today so they are hoping to take me to blast





















so hopefully et should be on Wednesday fingers crossed.

A big hello to all you lovely ladies

   and   

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Niccad: how long since your last ILs?  If its been 3-4 weeks I think I'd get on and have another one.

Thumbelina: congratulations on your embies


----------



## ms_dee (Jan 3, 2009)

hello ladies

first of all congrats to thumbelina for the great result and niccad for the bfp!

given I have my consult with DR G on monday I wanted to have an idea of what treatment he had recommend us based on my results so that I can prepare already all my questions.

Leukocyte Antibody Detection
floweytometry negative
[T-cells]IgM+ 2.5 %
[T-cells]IgG+ 1.0 %
[B-cells]IgM+ 27.1 %
[B-cells]IgG+ 5.5 %

NK Assay w/ Intralipid
50:1 w/Intralipid 1.5mg/ml	4.6 %
25:1 w/Intralipid 1.5mg/ml	1%

NK Assay %(Killed) Pannel Limits
50:1 13.8%	10-40
25:1 8.4%	5-30
12.5:1 5.9%	3-20
IgG conc 12.5 50:1**	13.5%
IgG conc 12.5 25:1**	9.1%
IgG conc 6.25 50:1**	19.1%
IgG conc 6.25 25:1**	9.5%
%CD5 82.2%	60-85
%CD19 *13.4%	2-12
%CD56 *1.0%	2-12
%ofCD19+,CD5+	7.5%	5-10
Notes:**>10% reduction in killing at each effector/target ratio

TH1:TH2
TNF-a:IL-10(CD3+CD4+) *32.3	13.2-30.6
TNF-n:IL-10(CD3+CD4+) 8.4	5.8-20.5

DG Alpha
me 0401,0401 
DH 0104,0201

endometrial biopsy
cd57+cells identified/high power field
4-5 Fox P3+ cells identified/high power field
no evidence of inflamatory change seen
no evidence of necrosis
no evidence of hyperplasia or atypia

Glands are non-secretory and somewhat atropic-appearing in relation to the pre-decidualized stroma. The pattern suggests exogenenous progestational hormone effect. CD5&+cells are low while FoxP3+ cells are abudent suggesting good stromal regulatory activity. Positive and negative control sections have been evaluated demonstrating appropriate tissue activity with the CD57 monoclonal antibody.

TB was negative

Factor V and II (G1691A) negative too

MTHFR positive heterohyzygous

We also know that my blood clots sooner and that it is thicker.

So I think he will put me on prednisolone, clexane, baby aspirin. The good thing is that dh and I do not share a DG alpha match however as we do an egg donation program I am not sure if we still need donor LIT.

Thank you very much for the feedback!!

greetings from sunny Belgium 

Dee


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi All

Has anyone experience of the following reaction to Humira:

I had a few spots come up at the injection site on my thigh one week after taking, the spots all joined up and I now have a raised hot red patch the size of my hand.  Have only just returned from Rome so have had no internet access and now not sure what to do?  Leaflet doesn't advise whether it's serious or what I should do, I am due to take second injection tomorrow.

Please can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Clarebaby - I hope it's nothing serious    Does it hurt or itch?


Dee - very, very Sunny Belgium    With very similar TNF-a levels Dr G recommended Humira. So you might need this as well? Have you seen the LIT FAQ thread? There's something about egg/sperm donation and LIT. GL with your appt   


Thumbelina - what a great result! Also, I'm glad to hear you're feeling OK despite all    


Niccad - so nice that your levels are going up and they're keeping an eye on you! I hope your levels keep on rising    


A big hello to everyone else.


Ladies, I was just "talking" to Agate on the LIT board about Humira, C and ABs. I'm planning to ask Dr G this week, but has anyone here taken Humira while treating C? I'm also going to ask it on the C board, so I'm sorry if you'll see this question too many times.


Mousky xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Ms Dee: my guesses....

Leukocyte Antibody Detection
floweytometry negative
[T-cells]IgM+ 2.5 %
[T-cells]IgG+ 1.0 %
[B-cells]IgM+ 27.1 %
[B-cells]IgG+ 5.5 % - you want to get this over 30 and pref over 50 - I THINK Dr G will say 2 shots of paternal LIT but I THINK it might take 3 because you are starting from a low base. Don't rule out athens because it will work out cheaper I think if you need more than 2 shots as you won't have to keep redoing your DH's screening blood tests (and Dr T is lovely).

NK Assay w/ Intralipid
50:1 w/Intralipid 1.5mg/ml 4.6 % Adding ILs brings your NK killing power down a lot - but its already ok without it (below)
25:1 w/Intralipid 1.5mg/ml 1%

NK Assay %(Killed) Pannel Limits
50:1 13.8% 10-40 - good, your NKs kill less than 15% of the specimen cells in the test tube.
25:1 8.4% 5-30
12.5:1 5.9% 3-20
IgG conc 12.5 50:1** 13.5% - adding IVIG in the test tube doesn't bring your NK killing power down much at all (but you don't seem to need it for that anyway)
IgG conc 12.5 25:1** 9.1%
IgG conc 6.25 50:1** 19.1%
IgG conc 6.25 25:1** 9.5%
%CD5 82.2% 60-85
%CD19 *13.4% 2-12 - slightly higher B cells (antibody producing cells) than normal but unlikely to be a problem because the subset that make autoantibodies (CD19+5+) are ok (below)
%CD56 *1.0% 2-12 - you have slightly fewer NK cells in your blood than normal.
%ofCD19+,CD5+ 7.5% 5-10
Notes:**>10% reduction in killing at each effector/target ratio

TH1:TH2
TNF-a:IL-10(CD3+CD4+) *32.3 13.2-30.6 - this is a slightly odd result because your TNFa ratio is slightly elevated but you have reduced NKs and normal NK killing power. I would GUESS that this means that your TNFa elevation has a non-NK source e.g., joint inflammation, bowel irritation? ring any bells for you? I don't know if Dr G would suggest humira for the elevation - because of your low NK cells. 
TNF-n:IL-10(CD3+CD4+) 8.4 5.8-20.5

DG Alpha
me 0401,0401 = 4.2, 4.2
DH 0104,0201 = 1.1, 2.1 - good, you have no matches. you are not at risk of eliciting an aggressive response from your immune system due to embryos you make with your DH (and for LIT, paternal should be fine) - the match still matters because what you are concerned about is the interaction between your body as host mother and the embryo (which will contain DNA from your DH - unless you are doing donor sperm).

endometrial biopsy
cd57+cells identified/high power field (doesn't say how many - but presumably it wasn't a lot - which is good)
4-5 Fox P3+ cells identified/high power field (good - these are helpful cells)
no evidence of inflamatory change seen
no evidence of necrosis
no evidence of hyperplasia or atypia (those bits are all good)

Glands are non-secretory and somewhat atropic-appearing in relation to the pre-decidualized stroma. The pattern suggests exogenenous progestational hormone effect. (were you taking extra progesterone at the time? gestone/cyclogest/crinolone/utrogestan)  CD57+cells are low (good) while FoxP3+ cells are abudent (v good) suggesting good stromal regulatory activity. Positive and negative control sections have been evaluated demonstrating appropriate tissue activity with the CD57 monoclonal antibody (means that their test procedures for identifing the CD57 uNKs were working ok at the time).

TB was negative (so you are clear to take humira from that point of view)

Factor V and II (G1691A) negative too

MTHFR positive heterozygous - mild genetic clotting issue - Dr G will suggest clexane from day 5/6/7 of stimms and you need to be on at least 400mcg of folic acid (like in pregnacare)

We also know that my blood clots sooner and that it is thicker - so your dose of clexane MIGHT need to be a little higher than the minimum of 40mg - maybe 60mg or something like that?

So I think he will put me on prednisolone, clexane, baby aspirin - I agree but I am not sure if he will suggest ILs or humira for the TNFa (I am not sure that ILs would work, but I am not sure if humira is safe given your low NK number - but I guess you will discuss it and if necessary, he will suggest a hematology/immunology consult with someone else. Is your FBC normal?) 

The good thing is that dh and I do not share a DG alpha match however as we do an egg donation program I am not sure if we still need donor LIT - if you are using your DH's sperm, you would be better off to try paternal as you (host mother) do not match the embryo father which is the important thing. Have you seen the LIT FAQ on the investigations and immunology section - maybe that is worth a look before your appt?


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Clarebaby said:


> I had a few spots come up at the injection site on my thigh one week after taking, the spots all joined up and I now have a raised hot red patch the size of my hand. Have only just returned from Rome so have had no internet access and now not sure what to do? Leaflet doesn't advise whether it's serious or what I should do, I am due to take second injection tomorrow.


humira website suggests that a significant red rash at the injection site could be a sign of an allergic reaction (although rash is a v common side effect from it) and says to consult your doctor... so I THINK to be safe, you should postpone your 2nd shot until you have spoken to a doc. A day's delay isn't going to be so important in the grand scheme of things and hopefully you can find someone to speak to on monday? Dr G, your GP, an immunologist, a rheumatologist? (just to be on the safe side)


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,
Thumbelina - wow great fert rates you must be over the moon!  Congrats.

Niccard - i am sure all will be just perfect, your levels are going up in the right direction and they are keeping an eye on things too!  I had my first lot of IL's on day 9 of stims, 2nd il's on positive test (about 2 days after test day), 3rd Il's on heartbeat scan and the subject to my retest results.  

Claire, definitely check with a doctor or even NHS direct.  I did get a raised red area when I did mine for the first time, the nurse said it was normal though as it wasnt itchy, sore, no temp etc but always best to get it checked out.

Dee, sounds like your results are pretty good and should be easy to sort out.  

Hi everyone else, hope you are all okay and have been able to enjoy this lovely weather.

Ells


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi

Went to pharmacy and they said I should get an out of hours appointment at the hopital.  So just back with anti-biotics, they think it's more a result of the injection itself and perhaps not doing it quite right rather than a reaction to Humira itself.  Will check with Dr G before doing next one though.

My thigh looks terrible though as the swelling is spreading even wider.

Thanks for your responses, as ever.

Hope all is well with everyone.

CB


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

ratsy said:


> Hi girls i went to the gum clinic today and asked for the tests ureaplasma and the doc said they dnt do them she phoned local hos and the head of the lab said no and he wldnt even know where to send them the doc at clinic said they dnt even do this test in this country as its still under re-search i waited 3hrs to hear that im fumin niccad- congratulations lovely im so pleased for u Rxxx


Ratsy - I had an appointment with Dr. G today and he confirmed the costs for him / TDL to do the mycoplasma & ureaplasma is as follows:
Me - £75.00
DH - £50.00

DH can do the test at any time but he prefers females to do their tests mid-cycle so it doesn't have any trace of your period that might skew the results.
DH had the same test done a year ago before we started IVF at ACU, but Dr. G said that he'd have to get it done again as 12 months is too long between tests - bummer.

I thought it was going to be much more expensive so rather than fussing around with any more GP's trying to find someone who can do it for free, I've booked in to do it with Mr. G so its done once and for all. For me, he will do a HVS (even though I've had one a few weeks ago via my GP) and the lab automatically tests for mycoplasma and ureaplasma. For my DH, they just do the standard C&S sample test and again, the myco and ureaplasma are tested as standard.

I also asked him how his first week of LIT went (!) and he said it was very stressful and that it was the laboratory that had let him down - I'm assuming this is why he's had to cancel LIT treatments next week like I read somewhere else on this thread?

Congratulations Niccad & Thumelina and hi to everyone else.

CS


----------



## fi7 (Nov 9, 2008)

hi all
sorry for the silence - i have been lurking   

Niccad - fab news so excited for you
Thumbelina - WOW - what alot you must be sooo excited.  

CLS - thanks for the update on the tests i am headed that route now.

Smox - hang in there and remember they are fighters.

AFm - well IUI did not work, no suprise really.  so have taken the plunge and done the hidden c test    for a neg've.  and now need to work out what the other tests are - CLS i copied your post and will email my friendly gp tomorrow.

Booked a holiday to a hidden cottage in devon next week with DH and DD and just cannot wait for a break, realised i have not had  a real holiday all year (although been to athens twice!!) and am looking forward to switching off.

big hugs to all

fi


----------



## ms_dee (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you very much for the feedback! This helps a lot 

yes i did notice that i have joint pain when i am on hormones. given i have no period at all on my own they prescribed me microgynon so that is the is hormones found in the biopsy. Just out of curiousity, could the low Nk level be due to the prednisolone I took a month and a half before the NK assay? I was on it only on the 2ww but stopped it after the BFN it was however a low dose 10mg only.

have a lovely sunday all!

Dee


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on much, been really tired and trying to keep myself sane! Not sure if its working though!  Trying to hold out until tomorrow for early scan, although I'll only be be 6 weeks 3 dyas, so hoping its not too early to see anything, but couldn't wait any longer. I am swinging between being terrified and excited, and just know I'll not be able to sleep tonight!

I had LIT with DrG on Thursday. DH had about half a pint of blood taken at 8am, and we were told to come back for 1pm. LIT wasn't back, had to wait around until 3.30pm! Think DrG was getting really annoyed with the Labs/couriers! Finally had it done, he injected in both arms rather than just the one like in Athens. But wasn't as painful as it was when I had it done in Athens - but then again I am a wimp!







it was only me and 1 other girls getting it done, so I'm assuming that its the labs doing the bloods for him that is the constraining factor?

Cath - congrats on safe arrival of Hari, thats such wonderful news    Hope you're taking it easy and enjoying this special time.

Niccad - congrats on BFP, fab news   . Has it sunk in yet? Welcome to the new madness that is the 3ww until your scan!  

Thumbelina - well done you girl on all those lovely eggs and embies! Good luck for going to Blast, which should give you soem extra time to recover!    

Fi - so sorry to hear IUI didn't work hun, sending you and DH a big hug   . Hope you have a lovely time on your holiday, you deserve it and the weather is good to you! 

Agate - how are you doing hun? Have you had your nextt scan yet? Keeping fingers and toes crossed that things are looking brighter for you   

Big hugs to everyone  
Take care
Dxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

ms_dee said:


> yes i did notice that i have joint pain when i am on hormones. given i have no period at all on my own they prescribed me microgynon so that is the is hormones found in the biopsy. Just out of curiousity, could the low Nk level be due to the prednisolone I took a month and a half before the NK assay? I was on it only on the 2ww but stopped it after the BFN it was however a low dose 10mg only.


It MIGHT be because steroids can reduce the amount of new NKs being made so maybe the effect would last that long if you are particularly easily suppressed by steroids.

Fi: I am so sorry that the IUI didn't work.... but as you know the odds with IVF are much higher. I hope you have a good holiday.

Peanuts: it is a bit early for a first scan, as you know. Most ivf clinics say 7 weeks and a few will do 6.5 weeks. hopefully you will still see the HB etc - but don't freak if you don't. Its good that Dr G has at least done some LITs - I didn't know he'd managed to do any yet!


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Niccad - how did it go today at hos 

Berry- how you feeling today lovely   

Clarebaby- hope your rash better today mine still up a litle bit 

Agate - hope your resting lovely 

CLS - do you think il need an appointment with DR G ??

Peanuts - glad you managed to get your LIT hope your scan goes well it will youl have been worrying for nothing   

Hi to all ive missed , diane ,ms dee,fi7 , ells , mousky,thumbelina mag108 , zeka , sarahh hope your all having a lovely weekend 

Girls i need some advice - I was supposed to have the mycroplasma , and ureaplasma test at my  local gum clinic but they couldnt do it so CLS has kindly told me DR G does it with TDL  , My problem is the only day i can get to do it is the day im  going to athens which will be the monday the 14th do any of you girls know if ive got to book an appointment with DR G or do TDL do the tests  im in a bit of a panic as i dont think DR G can fit me in and as i wil be going to london i thought kill 2 birds with 1 stone ,I cant go the following weekend as myself and dp going to see his dad which is away from home my e/c is august the 2nd  im just hoping il have time for tests to come back and take tha ABs if i need them , do anyone know how long tests take to come back ??

Thanks girls    xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

Cath - many congrats on the arrival of Hari 

Peanuts - great news that you managed to have LIT. This waiting is a nightmare isn't it. 

Thumbelina - great news that so many fertilised and you're going to blast. I'm so you'll have a great crop to choose from and hopefully some lovely frosties x

Fi7 - so sorry to hear that the IUI didn't work. I hope that you manage to have a lovely break in Devon xxxxxxxx  

Berry - how are you surviving the wait??

I've been at ARGC every day since the BFP! My levels are rising (as in my signature) but I'm still worried that they were so low to start with & have made it worse by doing some serious googling. Seems that m/c is so much more common when starting at a low no. Back in again tomorrow to see how they are doing & do test my NKs... still considering what to do re ILs and might just book in for weds afternoon (when hopefully the results will be back).
Hope everyone is enjoying their sunday evenings

Big hugs
Nic xx


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Ratsy,

Have you got a Humira rash too?  I am getting worried about mine now as I showed a Doctor friend who thinks it's an allergic reaction and I shouldn't take my second shot.

Am going to email DR G now for advice and send him pictures of my leg.

Has anyone got a good email address for him?

Thanks


----------



## fi7 (Nov 9, 2008)

hi all

thanks for the messages.  for those of you who are pregnant, when you feel ready buy 'the best friends guide to pregnancy' it is a fab book written by women for women, and not by a doctor.  I found it very honest and reassuring.

Ratsy, not sure on the tests but generally if it is a tdl test you just pick up the form from akvile and head along to tdl,  but not sure if on this one Dr G needs to get the sample?

good luck

fi


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi clare 

My rash is only tiny at the injection site its about the size of 50p its calmed down thoughout day 

I would def send pic to DR G and see what he says , I will  pm  you my e- mail address so i can see it see if its like mine 

You never know you could be ok lets hope it calms down tomo 

R x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

ratsy: I'd assume you'd need a vaginal swab?  If so, you'd need a nurse or a doc to take it for you.  You could phone TDL in the morning when they open and ask whether they have someone on duty to take swabs - otherwise you'd need your GP/nurse or Dr G to take the swab and maybe post it back special delivery to TDL?

Clarebaby: from what I can gather your rash seems more of a worry than ratsy's because yours came up fast and has got worse.  ratsy's apparently came on slowly and isn't as severe.  That's why I said yesterday that I thought you should postpone your 2nd shot until you'd spoken to a doc on monday.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

I dont mind going before i fly out to Athens im not flying until 9.45 pm , And i will be in london anyway so ive got all day i just hope DR G  can fit us in or if i can just get the form from DR G for TDL 

Clare id ring DR G on his normal line hes rang me back before now even as late as this its worth a try   

Thanks girls 

R x


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Ratsy,  

I've just mailed you my pics.

Has anyone got Dr G's email as I think he will want to see the pictures before he can advise me.

Thanks


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies   

Thank you all so much   

Ms Dee - Good luck for your appointment with Dr Gorgy tomorrow     

Clarebaby - I hope your rash goes down. Sorry I dont have Dr G's email address     

Fi7 - Im so sorry ur iui didnt work hun.      your hidden c is negative. I hope you have a lovely, well deserved relaxing break     

Peanuts - Good luck for your scan     

Niccad - Thats brilliant that your levels are rising nicely     

Berry - How are things going hunni?? Good I hope     

AFM - The embryologist called me today and my heart stopped as he wasnt supposed to call me until tomorrow morning. Thankfully it was good news, out of our 10 embies they are all still dividing, 8 are of great quality and 2 are of a less quality but are still dividing. He has booked me in for Wednesday for a blast tranfer and will call me tomorrow for another update.

A big hello to CLS, Agate, Berry, Ratsky, Mousky and all the other ladies I may have missed.

    and     

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

ratsy - probably not an option for you but I think Diane had it tested together with C through menstrual blood? If I can not get my swab this week I'll try to do it in Greece.


Niccad - I have everything crossed for you    


fi - I'm very sorry to hear about your IUI    I really hope you have a good time in Devon   


Clarebaby - I'm sorry to hear you're having this reaction   


Thumbelina - how are you feeling?    just saw your post    Great news!!   


Agate, Peanuts, Dee, CLS, Ells and anyone I've missed


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Mousky 

Thats a good idea i wonder if penny does them never thought of that il pm diane im over in greece 

Thanks 

R x


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratsy,

From what I've been told by Dr. G, my GP and others, there are two ways to get the mycoplasma & ureaplasma tested:
(a) via menstrual blood sample at the start of your period (costs about £2000 via Dr. G) or
(b) from a HVS that is done by a GP (if you can find one!) or by Dr. G done at any time during your cycle except during your period (costs £75). Having said that, Dr. G prefers to do it mid-cycle but it's not 100% essential - as long as its not while you're having your period.

Yes, your DH's mycoplasma & ureaplasma test is done through a SA sample (cost of £50 throu Dr. G). You can email or call Dr. G's office and ask them to prepare the paperwork for you to collect, then he can just go down to TDL and do the sample there I think.

For your tests, you'll need to book in some time with Dr. G for him to do the HVS and then it gets sent to TDL for processing. The results take between 3 and 5 working days to get back.

As far as booking in with Gorgy to have your HVS done, it will probably be fine for him to fit you in as I spoke to Akvil last Friday to make an appointment for the HVS and she offered me an appointment later that day, Saturday or Monday. Probably worth mentioning to Akvil how tight your timeline is though and I'm sure she'll do her best to help.

Does that help?

CS


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Clarebaby,

The only email address I have for Dr. Gorgy is the standard clinic one ([email protected])

Akvil has always said that if I send stuff to that email address, she will either ask Gorgy the question herself and get back to me or send on the email to him and ask him to reply. If I've not heard back from eitehr of them within the same day, I call Akvil to see when he can reply and that usually works.

Not ideal but better than nothing?

CS


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

CLS: I don't think you really mean £2000   (I hope)
If you are testing C by menstrual blood on the same sample as mycoP and ureaP is it £200+£200 = £400 then?


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Agate - your're right, slip of the keys!

Its an *extra* £200 to get the myco and ureaplasma tested (not £2000!).
So yes, its a total of £400 to get mycoplasma, ureaplasma and C tested with menstrual sample.

CS


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

presumably if you get a swab kit from TDL and ask your local GP surgery to do it for you and then post the swab back to TDL then it would still be only £75 - which is quite a bit cheaper than £200 via menstrual blood?  I'm assuming that if the swab is done by culture then posting it might not be fresh enough, but if its a pcr swab then posting it should be fine.


----------



## Desi (Jan 20, 2010)

Dear Girls,

Have been away for a few days and so happy to catch up on the good news of Niccad and on the EC results of others.
Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!     

My FET is planned for Wednesday, need to call at 10.00 to find out if transfer takes place     .
50%/50%     

Did any of you have any hormones/medicine to support your FET?
I know it is done in a most natural cycle, but it feels odd not to have had any prescriptions.
It worries me.

Sweet dreams to all.

Desi.
Xxx


----------



## bethholm (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone please tell me how much a phone consultation is with Mr G (we will probably phone him re our test results rather than go up to London from Devon to see him). 

Also,how long do the Chicago blood tests take to come back and do the results go to the clinic  or to us?

Many thanks,
Beth x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Bethholm: follow up consults are £90 regardless of whether you go there or do it by phone.
Most chicago results come back within a week, but DQa can take up to 3 weeks.  The results go back to Dr G and then if its going to be a phone consult you need to speak to his receptionist and ask her to post/fax you a copy so you can have them in front of you before your follow up.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Desi - for my natural FET last year I had gestone from the night of ovulation until OTD (but I have high CD19+5 which is why DrG suggested it). Also I obviously had all the clexane, pred, etc etc... 

Good luck for Wed &     they thaw successfully xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

just off the phone to akvile and she said that she still cant confirm my LIT date as all the ppl who were ment to have LIT this week have been pushed back a week... so..... i dont know if i will b able to have my date now. Problem is i cant have LIT at any other time, it has to be next week or i will have to leave it.. and i really dont want to. So i have to phone her tomorrow after 4pm to find out whats going on. Fingers crossed they can squeeze me in! xxx


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Mousky - Thanks hun       

Berry55 - Oh no, I know when I saw Dr G last week he was having problems with the lab. I need to have a lit too so it looks like mine will also be delayed. I really hope he can manage to fit you in for next week       

A big hello to everyone else.

    and      to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Lotus74 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi ladies!

Niccad - fab news. Congrats!

Thumbelina - hope the call went well this morning and good luck for Wednesday.

Hi to everyone else! I'm about to take my last ABs today for the evil hidden C (although have little hope of clearing it in one go). I had an HVS done at the GP (on Dr G's instructions), but have no idea what that was actually for! Would it be for the mycoplasma & ureaplasma tests or do those have to be specifically requested?


Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just to let you know that we saw a wee heartbeat this morning! Still can't quite believe it!





























Was so nervous going in and Dr seemed to take ages to say anything! But finally turned the screen round and pointed out the sac and wee heartbeat!
Lots of tears and hugs - never seen heartbeat on a scan before. I've to go back next week for another scan before they release me, so hoping things stay sticky and we can see things a bit clearer.

thumbelina - good luck for Wednesday     

Niccad - yep, the waiting is the worst bit, just wish we could press a button and fast forward! My initial hcg was 63, so quite low too, so please hold on to soem hope and stop googling things! 

Ratsy - hope you get your tests sorted out hun 

Berry - I know you don't want to travel, but would you consider another trip to Athens? 

Agate - sending you a big hug 

Big hugs to everyone  Off for an afternoon nap, didn't get much sleep last night!
Dxx


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi All

That's fantastic Peanuts, so happy for you and congrats to Nic too.  Loving all the BFPS on here!

Agate - hope you are ok.  Just wondering what the alternative to Humira is in bringing TNFa down.  My reaction continues and I now look like I have measles all over me and the injection site is still a large pink area.  Waiting for call back from Dr G but sure he will say not to take second shot tonight.  Are there any other options to Humira?

Hope everyone else is well.

CB


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Peanuts - wow fab news hun, you must be sooooooo delighted!!!!

Clare - I think that Dr G can use, IL's and IVIg and pred to help TNFa levels come down, and I think but not sure that LIT can also help.  I am sure someone else will come along soon and give you a clearer picture.  I hope you dont have to wait too long for the call!

Niccard, how are you feeling?  Has it sunk in yet?

Thumbleina, hope you are well and that you are keeping that OHSS at bay - fab news on your embies, sounds like you will have some nice blasts to choice from on Wednesday.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing well.   

Ells


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Peanuts - I bet it was all smiles,tears and hugs this morning.Sending a big   to you both.

Ms Dee - I'm the same with joint pain.It seems to be more in my knees and hips and can be quiet painful sometimes.Never thought it could have anything to do with tx and hormones.

Ratsy - Sending you a big    

Niccard - Sending a big   to you lovely...what fantastic news.Well done Hun   

Ells - Hows it all going Hun? Hope your doing ok lovely   

Clarebaby - I use Humira and also IL'S to bring my TNFa down.They came down from 47 to 27.

Berry - Hope you manage to get your LIT sorted out Hun   

Agate - Hope you and the little one are doing ok   

Shellie - How you doing my lovely? its been ages   

Sending big   Sarahh,Fi,Em,Dee,Desi,Billberry,Mousky,Smox,Thumbelina,Cozy and anyone else i have missed.

Lou xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

clairebaby:  there are a couple of other TNFa blockers - embrel for example.  You will need to get someone to decide how risky it is for you to continue with the H (whether its an allergic reaction that is likely to put you in danger if you any more shots), and then discuss options with Dr G.  IVIG (+steroids) used to be the only Tx for high TNFa and its still the mainstay for some clinics.  Looking back at your results, I think you have pretty high TNFa and a fairly high NKa.  So its possible that bringing down your NKa just with ILs (& steroids) might help quite a lot - but obviously humira is a 'bigger gun' against TNFa as it tackles it directly.  I hope you can get some more conclusive advice from a doc asap.


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

CB I have said this before but I had TFN 58 after 2 x intralipids it came down to 32 
dawn


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, took a Piriton anti-histamine tablet at lunchtime and my measles have significantly cleared and the big patch on my thigh has just about gone.  Not all completely clear but one more tablet may be all I need.

Spoke to Dr G and he says it's fine to go ahead with next shot.  V surprised but he didn't ask any questions about my reaction and was happy that had cleared up now!.

So will do more Humira this evening, and be prepared for a reaction!.

Interesting that intralipids gave such a good response for you Newday, wonder why he prescribes Humira when it's more expensive and so risky??

Hi and hope everyone is ok.


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

CB: I THINK because ILs can only really bring down high TNFa caused by NKs.  So if you have high TNFa but normal NKs or have very high TNFa but only moderately high NKa, then humira may not be enough.  The non NK sources of TNFa in the body are basically inflammatory processes like joint inflammation and bowel irritation, but interestingly, abdominal/visceral fat (around the organs) is a source of TNFa whereas fat on the bum tends not to be, so its better to be pear shaped than apple shaped (although of course healthily slim is best).


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi ladies

CLS-Thanks for your reply , I phoned akvil tonight and i think we got our wires crossed i asked about the plasma tests and she said about the one with the AF blood i said i had the hidden c as i hadnt read your post when i phoned she said she needs to speak to DR G before she agrees to book me in incase i dont need it i asked her because i tested negative for hidden c will i still need the plasma tests she said she will ring dp back tomo with what he says .

soz for sounding thick you know dp tests the mycroplasma and ureaplasma is this the same test as semen sensitivity culture test or is this something totally different   

Lou- hello missy hope the decorating going well bet you got that dh of yours working like a dog     big hugs lovely    

Clarebaby - Thank god your rash is clearing i was worried for you i was in a panic over mine every 2 seconds i was looking at it im so pleased for you as i know how worried you were 

Peanuts ,WHOO HOO  what a special day for you and dh congrats lovely you both deserve it    

Niccad - how did it go at hos today hope its good news 

Berry - if you were going to have paternal couldnt you go out to athens on tuesday im sure DR T would treat you 

Agate - hope you and LO ok 

Lotus , cozy , billberry ,newday ,msdee,ells ,thumbelina,bethholm,desi, mousky , hope your al well   

R    xxx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend, shame weather has got to change, we are off on a caravan holiday this weekend   never mind as long as the rain holds off   

Well we had our clinic apt today and I bottled out of telling them anything about Dr G tests and the hidden C test as I got the feeling they wouldn't be very receptive to me postpoing tx until I had Hidden C sorted.  They had scheduled me for egg collection on 14th July   which wouldn't have given me time to get antiBs and take the full course, so I told a little porky and said that we were going on holiday and asked if we could schedule tx for after the 12 July.  THey agreed to move tx back to 28th June to start D/R which means I may still have a few days of AntiBs left to take if I start them on Sunday/Monday.  I have to phone DR G this week (once I get my TSH results) to get AntiBs and tell him my tx plan/TSH.

Hope it all goes to plan   Nurse now thinks I am doing some of my D/R on holiday!!!

Pigloo x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Peanuts: So delighted for you hun!


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Fab news peanuts. Keep well and I hope you can relax a little. 
Zeka x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

I am a little worried hoping that you can put my mind at ease. But you need to be totally honest. Since i got my BFP my tummy was very bloated and swollen and i did actually look about 4/5 months preg. But now it seams to have went right down. I'm really worried that the hcg hormone is not that strong anymore and it is not stimmulating my overies anymore and thats why my tummy has went down. My tummy is still a little swollen.. but not much. 

Berry xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Berry: I did mention to you that this might happen before in an earlier post when you asked about bloating.  the early bloating comes from swollen ovaries from IVF and from bowel distension due to gestone/crinone.  The ovary swelling should be gone now (and your ovaries should now stay quiet for months as the placenta hormones take over from the ovaries during pg), but the bowel stuff will come and go depending on what you eat, and when you poo etc- so your 'early' bump isn't really a pg bump and it will come and go... then after a few weeks you will get a proper bump that will stay and keep growing.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

agate- thanks hun. I have another problem. The past few days i have been getting this sort of rash on my forehead down the right side of my face onto my neck. Its not really sore or really really bad...but its noticable. Its red and very pimpley. I dont think it could be a reaction  to the drugs as i have been on them for so long with no problems... maybe the IL drip? is that even posssible? I dont know. xxx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Berry - My friends little boy has developed a similar rash and they think its prickly heat.

Pigloo x


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Berry - Hi there I got the same when I was about 13 weeks when I had weaned off all the drugs etc and the doctor said it was exczema and she said that the hcg hormone can do funny things to your skin etc so gave me a steroid cream and it was gone in two days!  Think it may just be your hormones.  But if you worried or it gets worse then see your gp.

Sx


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I'm about to start my 3rd round of IVF and Dr. G has given me a list of medication that I need. Just wondering where the best / cheapest place is to get them. I live in West London but happy to travel within teh city to collect or order them via phone and ahve them send to me.

* Progynova tablets (I need to start taking these thsi coming Friday)
* Clexane injections
* Prednisolone tablets
* Gestone injections

Any leads is much appreciated!

CS


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe phone rigcharm in shadwell and ask for a quote.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for replys about the rash- i dont really know what to think. I defo dont think its a reaction to drugs as i have been on the drugs for amost 4 weeks and this has just started within the past couple of days. 

I have just got off the phone to Akvile about having LIT... still cant confirm!!! I''m going off my head!!!!!!!! I have to phone back tomorrow and find out for defo she said (thats what she told me yesterday!) I am really stuck with my dates i can only have LIT around the 17th- we cant maek it any other time so i just am praying thats its gonna b ok. I'm really worrried about it. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Ladies   

Has anyone had there AMH done...was hoping someone could give me some info on it.I'm due to see Dr G on the 19th...but that ages away.

Where has the sun gone   

Lou xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

lousie- i had my AMH done.. it came back as 16.8 dont really know what it means to be honest lol xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Berry mine came back at 11.2.So we are both in the dark   

Did you manage to sort out your LIT?

XX


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

lousie- need to phone back tomorrow after 3pm.... the wait continues lol .......


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Berry - the rash is probably heat spots - i have had some on my arms and now that the weather has cooled down it is improving not so red. On the bloating, I found that you go up and down with it, mine has settled down now but I remember at 6-9 weeks it was terrible after I had eaten. Sorry you are having a nightmare with the LIT - Akvil had quite a few calls on it today when I was there. Hope you get a date tomorrow.

CS, [email protected] is quite a good comparison for costs of drugs, I hope you are able to get some deals - also i understand that ASDA are supposed to price match on the cheapest deal.

Peanuts I am sooooo happy for you hun.

Niccard - how are you doing pregnant lady?

Ratsy hope you got everything sorted out hun.

Hope everyone else is okay - sorry for the short personals but just got back from London and am absolutely shattered!

I am wondering if someone can help, got my LAD results back and I think they are okay but would appreciate your feedback:

Flowcytomerty: Negative
T cells IgM 1.0
T cells IgG 7.0
B cells IgM 37.1 
B cells IgG 84.2

Am I right in thinking that the B cells are the important ones?

Thanks ladies  
Ells


----------



## ms_dee (Jan 3, 2009)

amh is the anti-mullerian hormone and it is said that it helps to predict your egg reserve. so if you have a high amh it is good. people who have a low one are said to be in pre-menopause or already in menopause. So for example you would want to be above 0.5. However having said that some research has been conducted in Switzerland and doctors there have managed to get women pregnant even with amh below the 0.5 (close to menopause or already in menopause according to my doc) so depending on the view of the doctor the amh is more an information indicator on how difficult it can be to become pregnant on your own or an indicator on how close you are to menopause.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-M%C3%BCllerian_hormone

http://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm with levels and their meanings

hope this helps 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Ells - it's the last one which is important and 84.2 is fantastic. Great great news. How are you feeling and how big is your bump now??

Louise - my AMH came back at 5.96. This was marked as 'low fertility' and completely freaked me out and upset me. I guess it also spurred me on to do treatment as quickly as possible as I thought 'I don't have long!' and 'I don't know how quick the decline is'. Anything over 15 is considered 'normal'&#8230; , but no idea by 'normal' what they mean. Normal for a 25 year old?? I decided that mine was low for my age but not a nightmare number. There are soooo many girls who get pg with an AMH of 1. 

Berry - so so frustrating about LIT. I hope that it gets resolved soon xx How are you feeling? I hope that the rash clears up.. sorry I have no idea what it is but I doubt it's the ILs.

Pigloo - I think you did the right thing. I also chicken out of saying things - but what's wrong with taking the easy option! X

Clarebaby - how did the second shot go? 

Peanuts - I am so so happy for you. It must have been such a magical moment xxxxxxxxxx

Thumbelina - good luck for ET tomorrow&#8230;. xxx
Hello to ratsy, agate, dee, zeka, dawn, lotus, desi, cls and fi7 and everyone I've missed

AFM - well I'm still at ARGC most mornings and, so far, my HCG is doing ok. Back in tomorrow & will get my NK tests back. I'm tentatively booked in for ILs with DrG at 1pm... Anyone else around then??

Nic xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

niccad- great news about ur hcg!!!  I dont know what this rash is... maybe its just me... maybe i'm just getting really spotty.... I'm so annoyed about the LIT i just want to b able to book everything and get sorted so i can relax about it. I'm feeling really rubbish to be honest. I'm just so so so nervous. I dont knwo what to think anymore. I am defo still very dizzy... very tired but i am worried i am making myself feel like this because i want to lol xxx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

HI everyone 

I have a history of failed ivf and miscarriages and have been dx with immune issues. I am considering going for my next ivf to dr g but I have a few questions for you ladies if anyone can help me

firstly are you knocked completely out for the retrevial or is it just sedation . ( I had a terrible experience in a other clinic where the morphine was not put into the vein and i felt all the pain, was awful and has left me terrified of ER)

also I would be going to dr g for all this as i want the immune issues and the recurrent m/cs addressed and other drs I have seen do not specialise in this. I would be travelling from ireland for the ivf and I wonder if this is workable.

also how much is the biopsy and can it be done during the 1st consult.

and is ER and et done at the clinic or a nearby hospidal, and is there much of a waiting list for ivf.

this is enough questions for now, lol, I would appreciate your help.

thanks

rosebud


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Ells - I rang akvile today and spoke to DR G im booked in for 1-30 to 2pm next monday for the high swab and dp the semen culture test then off to heathrow for flight to athens so busy day 

Is anyone going to DR G on monday afternoon ??

Hope eveybody well   

R x


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Ms Dee,Niccad    Its put my mind at ease now xx


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratsy - glad it all worked out and you were able to book in with Dr. G ok before your trip to Athens.

Rosebud - I'm doing IVF with Dr. G and he does his EC and ET at either London Fertility Centre or Hospital for Women. I think the wait time to do IVF isn't too long but not sure if that's only for existing patients or if that applies to new patients as well. 

Agate & Ells - thanks for the suggestions on where to get the medication. 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are well.

CS


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies   

Thank you    

Lotus74 - Im     ur dreaded C has cleared     

Peanuts - YAY!! Congrats on seeing a heartbeat my lovely.. I bet that was so emotional     

Clarebaby - I hope your rash has eased     

Ells - I hope you are good and getting a nice bump     

Niccad - Im so happy ur hcg is rising well hun     

Rosebud - Welcome - I havent actually had the ivf tx with Dr Gorgy only the immune tx so I cant answer about the egg retrieval but I know that ladies travel from all over to see him. The biopsy is £350 and has to be done a couple of days before your period is due. Im sure someone will be along soon to answer more questions.  Good luck     

AFM - Well today has been an emotional old day. It was the final day at my office. I was officially redundant since the end of Feb but been going in to close up.. I really had tears in my eyes by the end of the day but I have a lot to look forward to tomorrow as I am having my lovely transfer tomorrow     

A big hello to Louiseb26, Ratsy, Pigloo, Agate CLS, Mousky and anyone else I have missed.

    and     to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi When looking at AMH there are two different units of measurement (either pmol/L or ng/mL and these shouldn't be confused) so make sure you you know whether your test is in pmol/L or ng/mL.  For example a result of 4.0 would be measured as optimal fertility on the ng/mL scale but Low fertility on the pmol/L scale.  Berry and Louise I would say from your numbers you would have been measured using the pmol/L scale and Dee i am unsure which one your AMH would have been measured in as the number could relate to either but I'm sure you know?


Ovarian Fertility Potential                pmol/L                ng/mL

Optimal Fertility                            28.6 - 48.5        4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility                    15.7 - 28.6          2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility                                2.2 - 15.7          0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable            0.0 - 2.2              0.0 - 0.3
High Level                                    > 48.5            >6.8    

Pigloo x  (oh my AMH result was 15.8 and I got 16 eggs)


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

There are 2 units of measurement for AMH as Pigloo says, but there are incredibly big differences between clinics in what is regarded as 'normal'.

A lot of UK clinics use the Glasgow Royal Infirmary scale which is in pmol/l - but on that scale levels between 5-15 pmol/l are regarded as 'normal', and anything above 15 pmol/l is high.  Levels above 30 pmol/l on that scale are associated with PCO.  So what the scale above regards as 'optimal', a lot of UK clinics would say were PCO, and what the scale above says is low, a lot of UK clinics would call normal.

I THINK the differences come about because studies are constantly reviewing what the IVF outcomes are for ladies with different levels.  I THINK the Glasgow scale is more up to date than the one above, but I am not sure. 

So it makes it very hard to interpret AMH results!


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

This is all pretty timely for me as I should be getting my amh results today and having a blood flow scan (whatever that is?)at my nhs appointment. Nice to know that there are yet more tests out there I can obsess about! ;-)
Lou - I'll try to get as much on the units of measurement they use as I can as am sure its from the same place. 
Zeka x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Thumbelina, good luck for ET today, I am sure you are going to have some beautiful blasts put back !!!!!

Niccard thank you hun,   .  Great news on your HGC levels, I am sure everything will be fine.  When's your first scan?

Berry, hope the rash has gone and that get your LIT sorted out.

Agate, how are you hun?  I hope you are relaxing and taking it easy.

Ratsy, glad you got your appointment sorted out and are able to kill two birds with one stone!!

How is everyone else?  I hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## Lotus74 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi ladies.

Thumbelina - good luck for ET today!

Louise - my AMH is 1.08 pmol/L and is regarded as very, very low. Each cycle I've had about 5-6 eggs and manage to get 3 or 4 to blasto. I thought my AMH number meant menopause was round the corner, but my cons keeps trying to reassure me saying that isn't necessarily the case and I could just produce fewer eggs each month to "normal range" ladies.

Hi to everyone else!


xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

yes, AMH is associated with how many antral (mini) follicles you have at the time you have the test run... and the number of antral follicles is a good indicator of how many eggs you might get if you stimmed for IVF that month.  So most studies show that AMH is more closely associated with the number of eggs you may get rather than their quality.  AMH can also go down temporarily if your antral follicles numbers go down temporarily which sometimes happens if you are on the pill or on long term D/R.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh that doesn't sound good for me, this new clinic is going to have me down regging from 28th June to 21st July (with Buserelin) thats an awful long time   not looking forward to that!

Last clinic had me on pill for 1 month and then Buserelin for about 10 days and i got 16 eggs. They stimmed me with Gonal F but with present clinic I will be using Menopur so not sure how many eggs i'll get but I've a feeling it won't be as many as 16.

Pigloo x


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info ladies.I never knew there was different measurements   ...very intresting.

Zeka - Good luck at your appointment today.It would be good to know what they say at the hospital...I'm going there in August   

Thunbelina - Good luck  Hun   

Lou xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Ells - no idea about 1st scan... think they play it by ear depending on HCG levels... Do you have a scan soon? Guessing one any day? 

Thumbelina - good luck today

Was supposed to have ILs today but I've just cancelled... let me know if you think I'm doing the right thing. NKs just came back & all are ok. 50:1 is 11.8, CD56 is 8 and CD19+5 is 1.9!! These are the ones I usually have issues with so guess there's no need to ILs...?   

xx


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Ladies,


I've sort of lost the plot here   


But I wanted to send Thumbelina some      and some    I'm sorry about your job!


Niccad - it looks good but I'm no expert   


Pigloo - I agree with you. It sounds awfully long    I think every clinic is different    I have PCOS so my 1st attempt in d/r + Gonal F 150 was a complete disaster. "The worst reaction I've seen in 15 years" according to my cons. So I moved to the antagonist but it only worked the 3rd time with bcp+clomid+Menopur and Cetrotide. I got 16 eggs. Btw, I'm also not telling my cons about immunes   


Berry - any news on LIT?    


I managed to get my myco/ureaplasma swabs yesterday with my GP, she repeated twice what it was so I think it's correct    I'm still fighting the hospital lab where my TB test was done. We discovered they hadn't done it    I had a meltdown    cos I've been waiting forever! After talking to the Ethics department (thanks for nothing!) and trying to reach the Mediator of Patients rights, they called back to say we would have it today   


  to all.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Mousky - Yeah I think its easier to say nothing to IVF clinic about the imunes, I can't handle the stress of telling them and if they are not happy dealing with that.

Well my GP is not going to phone today with the TSH results as he's not back until tomorrow so soonest i'll get them is tomorrow after 1pm.   

I need some advice here girls, i'm just waiting on those TSH test results before i phone DR G to get AntiBs and tell him my tx plan dates. Last time i saw him he said to let him know what they were when i have them retested, however i NEED to get thos ANTIBs and get started on them by the weekend however, wasn't going to take them til Sunday as we going on a caravan weekend with friends but was going to take them with me and will need to get them before we go.

Question: Should I ring Dr G now and not bother telling him the TSH results as GP knows he has to have them between i and 2 as i told him that last time I went so surely he can sort that out, whats Dr G to do anyway??   

I don't want to phone him twice - £90 x 2 =   

Pigloo x


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Pigloo - I'm not sure what he's going to say. He thought it was interesting that my endo wants my TSH around 1 but he thought 2 was already OK. Do you need a prescription from him? For thyroxine? If not, then I don't think there's much he can do?


It looks like I can only get my TB results when the doctor comes back from Africa tomorrow


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Mousky - My Gp prescribed my Thyroixne after I told him Dr G advised I needed to have my TSH below 2.  GP wouldn't give it to me until I showed him Dr Gs prescription and told him what he said.

Think I'll ring him now then and get the ball rolling

Thanks hunny   

P x


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

One more question.

If Dr G prescribes my Immunes drugs i.e Pred, Gestone and intralipds can I just ask Akbil to fax [email protected] today and then arrange everything with them when I need to.  I won't be starting Stims until 21 July so maybe it wll be too early to fax for intralipids/Gestone..  Not sure how this process works, never done it before   

P x


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yay managed to finally get my clexane on NHS!!! first GP i always saw was like no ways its too expensive but then saw another GP at the same practice and he didnt bat an eyelid he gave me 2 months supply in one go! what a man! LOL

Sx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

just spoke to Dr gorgy... he said he will phone me back as he is going to try and fit me in... but he is fully booked. I was like WHAT!!!!!!! i'm having such a bad day today!!! i'm gonna crack up!!!!!!


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Pigloo: ask her to do 2 separate Pxs - one for [email protected] and one for everything else. [email protected] don't always supply all drugs and you can't split the same Px between different pharmacies. If she posts them to you now, you'll have ages to sort this out.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Agate

I have the prescription for the AB's Akbil faxed it direct to Sainsburys pharmacy down the road from me, just been and got them it came to £86.00

She's posting me the px for other immunes stuff, what exactly do i need to be split, i take it you mean the intralipids on a seperate px??  She's prob posted it now but could ring her back tomorrow if needs be.

Pigloo x


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Pigloo - you're already getting all your drugs on px?    I'm so slow    But I should only be taking everything in August so I think it's fine   


Berry - what a nightmare!     I'm the last person who should tell you this but try to stay calm   



The nurse totally went over the protocol and told DH on the phone (I was so mad we decided he would do all the calling  ) my TB results were negative! They can only fax the results to Dr G tomorrow so I still couldn't get a px from Akvile. But I think it's OK since I can only have my 1st Humira shot a week after LIT. Too bad I won't be able to get it in the UK where it's almost € 200 cheaper than here    Oh well, we're saving on other things...


----------



## DND (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh Barry, what a frustrating situation. But why couldn't they confirm the appointment before? I wish we went to Greece for LIT. This waiting is so annoying.  
.... It's raining in Sweden...and it's annoying too... :-(
Many regards to all of you


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Mousky - Dr G said he would send px for Antibs (I asked Akville to fax it to my pharmacy though, so i got them today) and while I was speaking to Dr G I said I needed to sort out immunes drugs and he said well i will send you your px for that in the post too.  

Saves me phoning back later when I start stimms but still got loads of time before i need the meds.

P x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,

thanks for the messages. Dr Gorgy DID NOT get back to me today like he said he would. I really really really am annoyed. I just went today to get all the private tests done that DH needs done for the LIT (which r only valid for 30 days) they cost bloody £520!!! so i better b able to get this done!!!! I will need to phone again tomorrow a and see what he says. I'm just really annoyed cos i have been phoning for LIT  since i got my BFP (i even was gonna go last week if he would have slotted me in but he said my IL drip was more important so i did that 1st) i cant go to Athens as i have been making such a big song and dance about flying while preg... i actually wish i had kept my trap shut now and i would have just went to Athens.  All i have been told was that my slot has had to be given to ladies who had to be canceled this week due to the lab emergency (which i know is not Dr G's fault- but surely he has not got 40 woman having lit in 1 day like Dr T.. i'm sure he could squeeze me in!?) My LAD retest was 59... so although its not bad, its not great considering my previous mc history. 

sorry for the mx post... my head is just soooo spinning.. and to top it all off i feel so so negative about everything and i know i have no reason to feel like this but something inside me  keeps saying that i will go to all this trouble to only find out i will have no baby inside me


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thank you all for your lovely messages, really appreciate it    .  Still a bit in shock, and trying not to panic about going back next week and not seeing a HB, but really trying to keep as positive as I can! 

Berry - thats a nightmare about the LIT.  Just tell DH that the girls on here said its ok to fly and you can go to Athens!  Make sure you call him first thing in the morning - he's certainly not set up to run a big LIT clinic like DrT, but then he has to fit everything else in amongst the LIT.  

Pigloo - well done on getting your px sorted in one go, hope the antiB's get working asap  

Saffa - well done on getting you GP to give you a px for Gestone - do you have to take it for much longer with twins on board?  I seem to remember you're in Scotland, did you go private for your scans, or are you having extra because of the twins? 

Niccad - hope you're doing ok hun and ARCG are looking after you.  DrG recommends a scan about 6.5 weeks, so hoping ARCG think the same.  

Thumbelina - hope ET went well today hun, and you've got some lovely blasts on board          Hope you're feeling better about your work, and will have lots of lovely things to look forward to soon   

Big hugs to everyone   
Take care
Dxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Pigloo said:


> She's posting me the px for other immunes stuff, what exactly do i need to be split, i take it you mean the intralipids on a seperate px??


yes that's what I meant, sorry.


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Good morning everyone,


I have another question re Humira.
How close to tx have you taken it?
Dr G told me its effect would last up to 6 months but I have the impression most of you have taken it quite close to tx?
I'm planning FET for Aug/Sept and I'm wondering if it'd be OK to take it in 2 weeks time.


Peanuts - I have everything crossed for you


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mousky - I'm hoping to have FET in August and had my first humira injection last week (2nd one next week). I'm also due to have LIT (need to have DQ Alpha tests first, just got the LAD results back yesterday) and I know you can't have LIT in the same week as humira, hence starting the humira already. Dr G hasn't given me any indications that starting the humira now would compromise my chances. I'm hoping to fit in the LIT in July so I can be all ready in early August...

I'd be interested in the feedback from other ladies on your query!

Rose xx


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Rose - (off topic) I've just seen your post on the LIT thread and I guess it would depend on how soon you would be able to have LIT with Dr G. Anyway, thank you for the feedback on Humira. He told me to have my shots 1st thing but at that point I still wasn't sure about my FET dates. I think it should be OK to take it in 2 weeks but I'm interested in everyone's (who has taken Humira) schedule re Humira x tx    We should be having FET at around the same time


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Agate x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Mousky, I had my Humira at the beginning of January and started tx late feb with ET on 13th March, I had my TNFa levels retested 2 weeks after my 4th jab (I had 6 in total but thats because my Crohns doc was organising it for me).  Hope that helps.  

Berry    please dont stress too much, remember your levels are over 50 and will rise naturally too.  I hope that you will get an appointment sorted soon.  

Niccard, your HCG levels are looking fab hun!  I cant imagine it will belong before the ARGC do a scan - from what I have read they do quite a few to keep an eye on everything.  We have our 16 week scan and consultant appointment when I will be exactly 16 weeks.  

Peanuts    huni this has worked for you!! Not long until you see your little again.  Its amazing the difference a week or so makes and how much they grow   .

Thumbelina, I hope you are PUPO now and relaxing hun   .

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well!

Ells


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies   

Grrr.. Just lost my post!!

Ells thank you hun   .. I hope you are well     

Lotus74 -    Thanks hun hope ur good     

Louiseb26 - Thanks hun how are you. Ive not spoken to you in a while     

Niccad - Thanks sweetie - Hope everything is good with you     

Mousky - Thanks my love - Great news re: ur tb results - hope ur well    

Berry - I hope dr g gets back to you today and that he can fit you in     

Peanuts - Thanks sweetie - Im so happy for you     

AFM - I went for et yesterday. At first they only wanted to transfer one blast as it was a top grade hatching blast but I managed to convince them as I had no frosties, 2 previous fails and there was only one other blast that made it but was a bit slower so Im      

Im after a bit of advice. I have been taking it easy but today I need to go to the jobcentre to sign on which I hope will be okay but Ive also just had a call from an agency who would like me to go for an interview tomorrow. Do you think its okay to go or should I relax more and see if I can go on Monday instead to give my embies the best chance?

Thanks ladies

    and      to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

thumbelina: only you can know how stressed that would make you.  If you can take it as a gentle stroll and a chat - then I would go ahead. If its going to turn you to gibbering jelly, then maybe put it off?


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Agate.. So as long as I dont get stressed would the travelling be okay? I would need to get 2 undergrounds


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

so long as you can treat it all as a slow stroll and not a mad rush - and drink water like a fish in case its warm.


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Agate.. I decided to postpone it until Monday. A short stoll to the jobcentre is completely different to a proper interview and hour travel. Hopefully by Monday my lovely embies will have implanted


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

good news girls.... I am booked in for lit with Dr G on the 17th!!! whooo hooo!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!!! also, this morning i was boaking a bit  xxxx


----------



## DND (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice news Berry.  Try to relax now.


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Thumbelina - that's great news! when are you testing? I have everything crossed for your blasts and your possible new job     


Berry - at last!   


Ells - thanks for the heads up    I think I can just take my shots now. I'll still confirm with Dr G about the C ABs after I get my results next week but I know he has told some ladies that it was OK to have Humira and ABs    So how are you feeling? You must be really anxious to see your babies next week   


  everyone!


----------



## ms_dee (Jan 3, 2009)

mousky

dr G told me to take the AB's first then wait a week and only then take the humira. You have to take them together?

He also gave me a list of the prices for humira and i find it very expensive. I did read that here in Belgium it costs nearly 1200 euro too :s. One can get it cheaper if it is prescribed by a internist or a gastric specialist but i doubt i will find anyone prescribing it for me (then it would only cost about 8 euros a dose). Where will you get yours?

kind regards

dee


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Dee - healthcare @ home do humira for around £750... you just need to fax them the prescription and they will send it to you in a refridgerated box... x


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Dee - you mean ABs for hidden C? I could take ABs first and then take Humira quite close to my FET. However, my C results were really bad and I'm not sure if another course of ABs will be enough. If that's the case I would still need to take more ABs and Humira    Yes, it's pretty expensive! € 1080 unless you get it for these other diseases. It's cheaper in the UK, though. If you can arrange a trip, you could get it there? I might end up calling Dr G (there goes another ₤90   ) to confirm this with him. I'm travelling in a week so if I'm going to take my shots with ABs, I need to buy it now   


btw, [email protected] only delivers in the UK.


----------



## ms_dee (Jan 3, 2009)

ah I see.

well so I doubt I can order them via healthcare at home given I live in belgium. The 750 pounds turns to be 905 euro so not really much saving given that coming to the UK cost us 60 euro for the eurostars not including the parking in London. oh well we will buy it here then.

Well mousky I wish you a successful FET!!


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Plus ₤ 15 for credit card fee


----------



## ann69 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Girls,
Hope you don't mind me joining in. I have booked ot go and see Mr G a week next monday for a 2nd/3rd opinion!
Basically had immunes and karyotyping at the ARGC, which showed slightly elevated CD56 for which they think prednisolone will be ok. I am entitled to an NHS go again at my local clinic in Wales (Had chemical preg aftre first IVF there a followed by BFN following FET) and we don't want to lose it but equally don't want to waste the go if it simply won't work.
Am I right in reading that he may prescribe IVIG if required alongside my treatment at my local clinic?
I also thought I'd had the full immunes done at the ARGC but I notice that they won't have done DQ Alpha and something else and I'm confused as to why not.
I'm due to start treatment  in 2 and a half weeks and I'm panicking now that I still won't have all the answers by then, but really don't want to have to delay again.


----------



## Desi (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Good to read you are all doing fine considering the circumstances we are all in.

Agate, hope you are fine, OMG time flies for you!!!!!!!!!!!
A while ago you posted about getting testosteron, SHBG and vit D tested.
I have got the results now, would appreciate if you could have a look at them and share your comments:

Vit D (25OH) 57 (normal range 50-185)
Testosteron 1,5 (normal range 0-3,5)
SHBG 44 (normal range 20-140)
DHEAS 9,2 (normal range 1-12)

Am not sure if these "normal ranges" are correct in the light of our immune stuff/infertility treatments, do you know if they need to be higher for us, except testosteron and SHBG of course?

I am on DHEA 2x 25mg per day (I did not dare to take the max of 3x per day being afraid of the possible side effects, but seeing these results I think I can increase to 3x per day now, I did not have any side effects so far).
Unfortunately I did not have my DHEAS tested before I started taking it, but I did have my testosteron tested and it was 1, now it is 1,5.

Since many weeks I also started to take Vit D3 600 iu per day, but looking at my results it seems I can increase the dose as well, I find my result very low after so many weeks.

Have a nice evening all!

Desi.
Xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey girls,

Got a quick qn about havinf LIT when you are on prednisolone? what do i do 

berry xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

ann69 said:


> Am I right in reading that he may prescribe IVIG if required alongside my treatment at my local clinic?
> I also thought I'd had the full immunes done at the ARGC but I notice that they won't have done DQ Alpha and something else and I'm confused as to why not.


yes, dr g will usually prescribe the immune bits of the Tx whilst you carry on with the fertility bits at another clinic.
ARGC don't always test DQa and I don't think they test LAD either. I think they work on the basis that they restest your NKs and TNFa regularly in pg and then treat you with IVIG as required rather than the alternative of trying to pre-treat with LIT or plan for what drips you are likely to need in advance on the basis of DQas. Their approach ought to work just as well - its just a different one - and if the problem is solvable with LIT in advance then that should work out cheaper than having lots of IVIGs.

Berry: replied on your other thread.

Desi: no I don't think you'd want your testosterone to get any higher or your SHBG any lower. You aren't deficient in DHEA at the moment, so I'm not sure how much higher you want to push that - DHEA supplementation is basically supposed to help ladies who are DHEA deficient as they get older, by restoring it to normal levels. If you have too much your testosterone will probably go up and your SHBG go even lower - this may be unhelpful for egg quality.

I'd increase vit D if it was me but I wouldn't increase DHEA without discussing this with a doc - the last thing you want is to push your egg quality down by too much DHEA/testosterone, IMHO.


----------



## smox (Feb 18, 2009)

Berry,


I am in the same situation as you are . Pregnant, on the 25 mg of Prednisolone and went for LIT to Athens 10 days ago.Dr T recommended to me to reduce dose down to 10 mg on the day of the LIT, keep it at 10 for following 6 days and after that just go back to 25 mg. That is what I done, but only time will show if it had worked.
Take care


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

I have another question   


I think I've read a couple of posts about ladies who had a TNF-a flare up? 
What is likely to cause it?
I think I'm going to move my Humira shots and if all goes to plan (hardly ever does), I should be taking my 2nd shot 3 weeks before FET.
My only concern is the tiny possibility of a flare up - my TNF-a aren't so high to start with.
Also, will Humira affect my NK cells array results?


xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't THINK anyone knows what cause TNFa to flare in some ladies when they start humira. 
My understanding is that its more common in ladies with moderate-high elevations to start with rather than in ladies whose TNFa is only slighltly elevated.
Dr B said it was a good sign, because after the flare was finished/beaten down with further shots of humira it inevitably came down - which lead to better outcomes than for ladies whose TNFa didn't move one way or another after they started H.
An increase in TNFa does have the capacity to increase NKa because its part of the signalling mechanism.  A decrease SHOULD decrease NKa for the same reason, but the whole immune mechanism is incredibly complicated.
No one can guarantee that you won't get a flare, but remember that MOST ladies don't flare.


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Agate.
I just wanted to have an idea of what could still go wrong.
Fingers crossed I'll do well on Humira and everything else   


Well, the saga continues re myco/ureaplasma tests. Last week, DH gave a sample for culture & sensitivity and although this GP guy said it was weird, he indicated it would be done. We discovered today they don't do ureaplasma here in BE    I've seen another GP for my swab and she repeated it twice myco/urea. I'll probably discover in a few it wasn't done either    So I guess, we'll have to do it in Greece, next week. I can't understand why they told us it would be done in the first place    Also, has anyone been tested for streptococcus?


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Can anyone tell me, how do you normally get informed of your blood test results?  do they get in touch with you?


----------



## Bling1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

Klingon - I had to call and ask them to fax them to me.


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

KP: they expect you to book an appt to discuss and get them face to face or to call them to ask for them to be posted/faxed to you.


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Hi all, its been quiet on here today.  

Thumbelina - congrats on being PUPO hon, here's    for an uneventful time till OTD and that you get a lovely BFP from those blasts.   

Berry - glad you got your LIT sorted.  I have mine on Tuesday so I'll let you know what its like! 

Agate, how are you doing - only just over 7w to go now, any news about your repeat scan? 

I was also tested for myco and ureaplasma but my results don't mention them - I phoned the GP surgery and was assured they were tested but they don't list all the bacteria tested??  They said my sample grew no bacteria (which I guess is quite good!).  Is it as simple as this or am I being palmed off? 

Smox - congrats on seeing a hb - and congrats on your surprise BFP! 

Ann 69 - do you know Cath34?  She mentioned you may post on here - welcome!  Well, 2 1/2 wks doesn't give you long to be honest, the DQ Alpha test takes about 10 days I think the LAD is quicker but you need the DQ Alpha done too & then if you had low LAD you would need LIT so you would definitely not have time for that, sorry hon. 

Been to see an acupuncturist this week who says I have a weak spleen / liver and low energy so more great news!!  Waiting for a book called the Infertility Cure anyone got it?  Anyone recommend good foods for weak spleen / liver?  

Nite all,  Sarah xx


----------



## CLS (Mar 2, 2010)

Sarahh - the same thing happened to both me and my DH with our ureaplasma and mycoplasma tests. We had them done twice and both times the tests results came back with no mention of them. I finally got through to a GP who knew what she was talking about and she said that unless it actually stipulates the name of the test and related result, then it hasn't been tested. She double checked with the lab and they confirmed that was the case and the standard protocol. In the end both my DH and I had our tests done via Dr. G's clinic - £75 and £50 respectively.

Happy weekend to everyone else!

CS


----------



## SaffronXXX (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi ladies I just found this thread. It's very busy here! I spent the last 2 hours trying to read some of the previous posts hoping to learn more but I don't think my brain is coping v well. So much to learn!!

We saw Dr G last month and we were told that we have low LAD and slightly raised NK tets result. He recommeded LIT for us but in the end we decided to cycle without LIT this month while waiting for LIT app which is now booked for Aug. We will be trying IL and all the usual immune meds for this cycle and he has posted us a prescription but wait... he has written everything all on the same paper!!!! I was hoping to take it to my local chemist to get predinisolone and clexane but get ILs from [email protected] but how can i do this with just one prescription  Has anyone had this problem and if so what did you do Also would normal chemist accept his hand written note? I am so used to seeing the ones from NHS that i am a bit worried that they might refuse to give me the meds! Also has anyone of you tried to get pred and Clex on NHS prescription by taking his note to your GP? Would this work out cheaper? Or more to the point would GP help you with this? 

The other technical question is that when do I start on Predinisolone? He has written doses and when to start for all the other meds but not for pred! I assume at the same time as Clexane, on day 5 of Stimm? I am assuming that I continue on it unlike claxane which I need to come off the day before EC? He has written 8 weeks worth of pred on the prescription.

Sorry for so many questions!

Sarah - I have the book at home!! It was a *bit* technical for me and never managed to read at all... You can PM me and I can post it out to you if interested? It's no use to me anyway so it's good if someone can benefit from it 

SX


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Saffron - any chemist should accept a handwritten px - but you can't normally split a px between different chemists.  So you either have to see if [email protected] will do the ILs and everything else you need, or you need to, say cross out the other meds and then give that Px to [email protected] and get another one for the other meds to take elsewhere.

Its pretty unusual for the NHS to fund any of these fertility related drugs unless a) you are currently already doing fertility Tx on the NHS (so arguably this Tx is part of your NHS funded cycle or b) you have an immune/clotting issue which means you need these drugs regardless of fertility for your health generally.  Most GPs will fund the meds once you are pg though, but not all.

yes you normally start pred at the same time as clex, and like you say, you don't pause it from trigger to after EC.  When you get your BFP you either have to go back to Dr G for another Px, or you can try your GP and see if she will do the Px's from then on as you will stay on pred until 12 weeks pg and clex for longer... often 31 weeks, sometimes for all of pg... depending on what issues you have, but by then you should have had some input from an NHS OB to decide on that.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls, I can't sleep as I have caught a sore throat from my dh.  Do u think this could effect my embryo/s. I am so worried about it. I took a halls soothed, I hope that's ok to take?? Do u think this could effect the lit?? The fact dh has had a bad throat and now me?? Sorry for the me post- just really worried again. Xxxxx


----------



## SaffronXXX (Sep 23, 2009)

agate - thanks for the quick reply. You have rescued me yet again! I will call [email protected] to ask. Then I will need to make up an excell spread sheet to work out when I am taking what meds. This is all complicated! 

Berry - try not to worry too much about the sore throat hunni. A lot of people are getting sore throat thru hey fever just now. Try gurgling as often as you can and try hot lemon and honey. Also if it is hey fever related, you might find having a shower twice a day, morning and night can sometimes help. It gets rid of all the pollen off your skin and clothes. Hope you manage to get some sleep hunni. PS Just read some of your past posts. Were you with GCRM?? We are with them too

Sx


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies   

Berry - Glad you managed to book your LIT. Hope you and dh feel better soon     

Mousky - Thanks hun. We were supposed to be testing by blood test on Saturday 19 June but the clinic arent open on weekends for tests so they said I can test with a peestick on Sunday 20 June which we will be doing. I have also booked a blood test with them for the monday if we are lucky enough to get a positive to find out the hcg levels      Good luck with getting your results     

Ells - Good luck for your scan next week     

Niccad - Its great to see your levels are raising nicely     

Ann64 - Welcome and good luck     

Sarahh - Thank you sweetie - we also had problems getting all the tests we needed from our GP and had to go back a few times. I hope you manage to sort it    

AFM - Well Im trying not to go completely      - Its only day 3 since 5 day transfer and I have been here twice before (although never got to a five day transfer, it has always been 3 day) but I feel so normal, no symptoms, no implantation bleeding, no pain apart from a slight sore lower back.

Did any of you ladies who were lucky enough to get bfps feel different or have any different signs from your bfns. Im really trying not to worry.

A big hello to all the lovely ladies I have missed.

    and     to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Berry - don't worry, sweetheart.  It will be ok. If you feel really rotten, stick to paracetamol.  Any non-medicated boiled sweet may help you just as much without giving you any chemicals to check up on what they do.  A lot of 'normal' ladies get permanent chesty/coldy type symptoms all through pg - as bits of your immune systems have to reduce to help you stay pg.... so don't worry if you do get more coldy, but phone your GP if you get stuff thats more like flu.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

agate- so u dont think it will effect the LIT?? xx


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi girls 

I was just wondering if any of you girls has heard from 2babies as she hasnt been on line for ages 

Agate - Thanks for the pm the other day   

R    xxx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Saffron - thanks for the offer of the book - damn, i ordered it on Amazon last night!!  Thanks so much tho hon.  

Are you having a fresh cycle or frozen?  

Berry - the cold should have no bearing on the LIT.  Try not to worry, I know its difficult but as Agate says, as your immune system is lowered to accept your pregnancy and you may find you pick up more things.  You can pick up all sorts of things but your baby(ies) will be protected nice & safely inside you and the vast majority of illnesses you pick up will not harm your pregnancy.  Try not to fret hon as getting stressed constantly does not help you or your little one(s).  

Sarah x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

no berry, I'm sure it will be fine.  just make sure you drink lots of fluids and try to get a balance between gentle exercise like walking and getting plenty of rest.


----------



## fi7 (Nov 9, 2008)

HI all

just checking in 

smox - fab news on the HB, i am sooooo pleased

Berry - glad you got your lit sorted.  I copied the list of tests,  did you say had to be less than 30 days old? is that for paternal lit?

Peanuts - i hope you are hanging in there


big hug to everyone else

fiona


----------



## SaffronXXX (Sep 23, 2009)

Sarah - no prblem Oh and we are having a fresh cycle. We had 4 frozen when we had the first cycle but none of them survived the thaw dispite them bein top grade embies when we tried to have FET in March. Hense we are having to start all over again :-( Are you bet tx? What immune issues do you have?

Sx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi girls

DP and I just got back from our caravan weekend, we had fun, went with his cousin and partner, lumpy beds weren't much fun mind 

Anyway, Dr Gorgy's prescription arrived on Friday morning just as we were leaving.

He has prescribed:
*Intralipids 20% 100ml diluted in 250 ml saline x 2 to be adminstered on day 5 - 7 of stimms and on day 9 - 11 of stimms are they normally done this close together?  

Pred 25mg from day 5 of stimms

Clexane - 20mg day 5 stimms to day before egg collection

Clexane 40 mg from day after e/c to preg test

Gestone - day after E/c

He has put them all on the same px *  *wonder if [email protected] will be able to prescribe everything?**[/color]
Hope everyone has had a good weekend, shame about England score* 

Pigloo x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

hopefully they will, but I guess if not, you'll get what you can from them and need to get another Px for what's missing that you can take elsewhere.

yes, ILs are normally done around then.  You want to make sure you get at least 1 drip to fall into the window 7-14 days before and then having 2 drips is basically to reinforce the effect.  [email protected] will probably dilute the ILs in a higher volume of saline than 250mls because that's normally what they do - but its not a problem as its the same actual amount of intralipids.


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Agate

Also, we are home from our little holiday and i'm planning to start antiBs tomorrow, do you think I could start them now and take Metronidzole like Now!!?  or would it be better to start in the morning

Pigloo x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

have you been drinking in the last 48 hours?  If not, can't see why you shouldn't start them if you want to.  I think metronidazole is the one that makes you feel sick if you've had alcohol.


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Pigloo - yes they are normally that close together hon. [email protected] can prescribe it all but whether or not its the cheapest price if you get it all from there, that is another question. You can obviously just phone Dr G and ask him to split the px if the price for all at [email protected] is too expensive.

Saffron - I am about start down regging on Friday this coming wk for a fresh cycle - having full cycle with Dr Gorgy. Where are you having your treatment?

Hope everyone else ok this eve, been quiet on here!

Sarah x


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Agate - yes, I had alcohol yesterday and you can't drink with these tablets so better wait

Sarah - thanks hun..


----------



## JasmineX (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well. I haven't been on FF much lately, just taking the antibiotics for hidden C, and keeping my head down. Been feeling really low about the whole IF thing and very glad I finally have my post BFN counselling session coming this Friday.

I wanted to ask if anyone else had problems booking LIT? I thought I was on the waiting list, but after a week of so of not hearing anything, I called Akvil and she told me that priority had been given to all pregnant patients (understandably!) and there was no availablility until mid August. I had requested dates at start and end of July.

I was supposed to be cycling August/September and now I don't know what to do! Dr G was supposed to call me back on Friday re possibly going to Athens for LIT instead but he hasn't. The reason I am freaking out is that my job is full time teaching from mid July through to early Sept and there is no way I will be able to get free time either to go to Athens or to have LIT in the UK during that time.

Is is cheaper to have LIT in Athens anyway? Do you have to go with hubby for 2 days each time? Do they do it at weekends?!! 

Finally, would I be taking a big risk to go for my cycle without having had the LIT?

Any opinions/advice would be gratefully received.

 

Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Jasmine there is an FAQ all about LIT on the investigations and immunology section

It might work out about the same cost to go to athens as to go to Dr G for it - depends on your travel costs.  Athens is 500 Eu for paternal, 600 Eu for single donor (and a bit more for triple donor).  The LIT clinic is held on a tuesday afternoon every 2 weeks - the next one is on tuesday and the easiest way to book an appt is to ask (asap) on the LIT needed thread if one of the ladies who are going on tuesday can book you in.  Dr G and Dr ask for slightly different blood tests for paternal LIT (Dr T's list is on the LIT FAQ and Dr G's list was posted by berry about a week ago on the LIT needed thread).  In the UK the blood tests must be less than 30 days old on the day of LIT (which means that you can only get 2 LITs done max before they expire - and only if you get all the tests done somewhere speedy like TDL).  In Athens it doesn't matter how old the blood test results are (you might have some of them already from doing IVF).  Any other questions might be answered on the LIT FAQ thread.  Depending on flights you can probably get there and back same day (heathrow).


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just lost a big post!!  
Hope you all had a fab weekend   

Ells - Good luck with your 16 week scan tomorrow, hope the twinnies put on a good show for you    

Thumbelina - congrats on being PUPO, hope those wee blasts are snuggling in        Try not to worry and sympton spot, its so hard to knwo either way even up to test day   

Sarahh - good luck for d/r on Friday and foryour cycle     

Fi - just about hanging in here ta!  Yes, the tests need to be less than 30 days old for parental LIT with DrG.  are yout hinking of more LIT before next txt?  Any nes on C test?  Big hugs   

Agate - how you doing hun?  Sending you big hugs    

Berry - hope you're feeling a bit better today hun   .  Think DH needs to be looking after you after passing on his germs   

AFM - I'm having another scan in the morning,s o hoping that wee HB is still there and looking stronger after a week.  Trying not to panic!  Its 3 years to the day tomorrow since my first 7 week scan where I saw 2 egg sacs, but no HB's  .  Trying not to think about it, but seems to be in the back of my head!  

Also got my first IVIG tomorrow afternoon if everything goes well in the morning.  DrG didn't put any pre-meds on my px for them, so need to phone in the morning and see if I need anything else.  Anyone any ideas if I need a premed - Piriton?  Hoping I can just buy things over the counter tomorrow!

Big hugs to everyone I've forgotton     
Dxx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Jasmine - LIT in Athens is every other Tuesday but I believe there is a break in August because most of the donors are students - I'm not sure if the clinic is shut in total or whether he just doesn't do donor LIT then?  I'm sure someone else on here will know.  

You only need to go for the day - if you are using DH's blood then you go armed with all your test results and his blood is taken about 2-2.30pm then you go away for an hour or so (sometimes longer) and you get your LIT about 4.30 (sometimes later but usually by 5.30 at the latest).  I have been twice and went and came home on the same day but obviously it is quite tiring so depends on the amount of time you have / whether you want to also pay for a hotel.  

There seem to have been a lot of problems with the LIT and the demand; it is a bit poor that you have chased and not heard then been told something different. It seems that Dr G is only doing 2 ladies per day on a Tuesday and a Thursday and last week he had to cancel all appointments because of some problem with the laboratory doing the blood work (my appointment was last week so this is how I know).  

I can't remember your LAD results but if they are low then Dr G is very keen that the levels should be brought up but that can take quite some time - 2 lots of LIT usually 4 weeks apart then retest 3 weeks later.  However, lots of Dr's don't believe in LIT whatsoever and as Dr G said to me once, hundreds of ladies will probably get pregnant naturally with low LAD and not know they have a problem.  

Good luck with the counselling session on Friday.  The immune IF thing is an awful lot to get your head around & we all go through highs and lows.  Hang on in there hon.      

Sarah x


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Peanuts - no premeds req'd - if he decides to give you an antihistamine then he has them there usually sitting in the middle of the table.  I never took one when I had them though as I had it too close to having LIT. 

Sarah x


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Peanuts - sorry meant to say, good luck for tomorrow hon    What a day to have it - I sincerely hope the story is completely different this time.  Just think about the differences between that cycle and this one when presumably you have had a lot more immune tx.  Good luck hon   

x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never had a premed for IVIG - but I had my first few at Dr G's so he's a bit more relaxed about it.  I THINK he is more likely to want you to have a premed if you are having IVIG for the first time with [email protected] having never had it before. I think it is piriton though.  there is a post from Cozy a while back saying she had 1 piriton beforehand, one that evening and 1 the next morning (via [email protected]).


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Sarahh
Thanks for that hun, really appreciate it  , thats the happy thoughts I'm trying to keep going with.
Having IVIG at home with [email protected], as I live in Scotland, so not sure what their protocol is. Might have to get some Piriton in just in case!
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Agate
Ours poste must have crossed!  Thanks for that, will get some Piriton in just in case
Big hugs
Dxx


----------



## JasmineX (Dec 5, 2009)

Agate and Sarah, thank you both for your lovely and v helpful messages   

My LAD is at 36 for B cells. Dr G said best to bring up to 70...

I am going to look up the LIT thread!

Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

My LAD was just over 30 for B cells and I didnt have LIT - think as long as you over 30 you fine?

Sx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home ladies >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239216.new#new


----------

